# The "I've been REAPED" thread



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

OMG! what a surprise! I had never expected my gift to arrive so soon! And such a BIG package! I think I put in my info to think small and lightweight haha It was one of the biggest packages I've ever gotten in the reaper exchange. AND, its not always true that good things come in small packages. REALLY good things also come in large packages!

My reaper went all out with her packaging! It was exciting and suspenseful from the moment I opened it. Thirteen gifts! First a creepy poem on the outside and then individually wrapped and numbered gifts....with a note attached to each gift! I followed her directions to the tee! I was almost afraid to open the main package after reading her poem! She warned me in the poem that the package materials could BITE! Yikes! Here are the pics. I loved anything I got....especially the pumpkin. That really touched me! Thank you SO MUCH, my secret reaper!





































to be continued!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

And more.....




























It was the best reaper surprise I've ever had! Lots of surprises and attention to detail and also very personalized with a pumpkin that talks dutch! When I read that, I thought it was a joke, but then saw the photos of it lit up! SUPER!

Oh, and the poem reminded me of St Nick. On St. Nick day here they add a poem to their present! And usually have smaller gifts inside larger gifts. Or maybe she did that on purpose too? 

Thanks again!

MsM


----------



## Stranger With Candy (Oct 29, 2007)

Awesome, very cool! I'm sure that set your Halloween mood!


----------



## SonofJoker (Aug 26, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## baboomgirl (Jul 13, 2010)

WOW !!! You hit the jackpot! How cool ! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Congrats! How thoughtful to have Dutch writing on the pumpkin!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow, your reaper really worked it. however did they find a dutch pumpkin! and i know you had been wanting lots of snakes and couldn't find any! you got reaped good.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

great harvest!!!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Your reaper did a great job.


----------



## harvestmoon (Aug 29, 2010)

awww, I'm smiling ear to ear for you  how thoughtful!


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

That is so great! Love the assortment of things your reapor sent you! Love that pie!


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

What a haul! I'd say your reaper really shared the spirit of the season in style. Congratulations!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

The pie is my favorite!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow, what a great package!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Wow that is awesome reap.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I'm still grinning ear to ear while eating candy corn 

Yeah, hallo...wonder how she knew I needed snakes??? and that I like candy corn?? And where did she learn to say happy halloween in dutch?? I really love that magazine. Do you think she knew how hard it is to find an english language magazine here? and especially one about halloween?

I have a boring weekend shift this weekend. Taking the magazine with me! Can't wait! Saving it to savor!


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Wow! What an awesome gift! I haven't even finished getting my gifts together yet. I've gotten quite a bit, but still want to get more.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Oh Meeps that is so great! You really made out Cant wait to get mine*


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

that is a terrific gift. personalized gifts are the best


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow, that is a awesome assortment of gifts! very cool!


BUT, I need to be a buzz kill here, lets try to hold off on showing the rest of the gifts til every one gets theirs, we can use this thread as the official thread


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Oh sorry! I thought we just had to wait to reveal the name.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

*BETH!* The killer of buzzes! We can't take you anywhere.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Those are so awesome, Meeps! I only hope I can accomplish at least half as well for my reapee.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

hey, Meeps, it's ok, I understand you are excited!!!!!!!! no worries, just wanted to clarify!! I think your reaper did a fantastic job with your gifts!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

still waiting patiently!!! BTW GREAT GIFTS!! I do love the pie!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm still waiting. BUT NOT PATIENTLY. I can hardly wait to see what I get.


----------



## KillerPumpkins (Aug 18, 2010)

mmmmmm Snakes! mmmmmmmm Orange! mmmmmmmmmm Gooooood!


----------



## heavymetalmama (Jul 10, 2009)

*I was REAPED!!!*

Was I ever surprised when the UPS man rang my doorbell the other day and dropped off a HUGE box! I had no clue what it could be until it was addressed to ME!!! 

There is a large crow that goes with it as well, but unfortunately he somehow didn't make the pictures....Secret Reaper please let me know if I have this set up correctly, as I'm not 100% sure! The skulls make creepy sounds and their eyes light up...its very cool! 

A HUGE thank you to my secret reaper!!!!!


----------



## heavymetalmama (Jul 10, 2009)

bethene said:


> BUT, I need to be a buzz kill here, lets try to hold off on showing the rest of the gifts til every one gets theirs, we can use this thread as the official thread



Oh Crap....Sorry, I didn't see this until I already posted my pics. I guess I just got excited!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

heavy metal, i guess since you posted, i will say it's a very nice gift. looks like someone put some work into those candles.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

heavymetalmama said:


> Oh Crap....Sorry, I didn't see this until I already posted my pics. I guess I just got excited!


Well I feel better now knowing I'm not the only one who did it lol


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

THose are the coolest things you both got. Meeps and Heavymetal, we just got a nice little teaser from both of you of what is yet to come. We are down to days and counting until the 17th and the mailing deadline. I will get mine on the way next week.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Heavy metal, Great gift. That would look awesome as the centerpiece on my table. Very creative. Ok, now I'm salivating. My reapee's gift has been sent. Still waiting for mine to arrive!!!


----------



## kylet (Aug 24, 2009)

fun idea!!!


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Heavy Metal! Meeps! Go stand in the corner until further notice.

No, not that corner...

That one. There ya go.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Laurie S. said:


> Heavy Metal! Meeps! Go stand in the corner until further notice.
> 
> No, not that corner...
> 
> That one. There ya go.


Corner??? What happened to the 'think pad' ??? lol

Technically, there's nothing in the rules posted at the beginning of this thread that says not to show what you got till everyone has theirs. So there! *sticking out tongue*

Meeps


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

MsMeeple said:


> Corner??? What happened to the 'think pad' ??? lol
> 
> Technically, there's nothing in the rules posted at the beginning of this thread that says not to show what you got till everyone has theirs. So there! *sticking out tongue*
> 
> Meeps


*
BETHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENE....Meeps stuck her tongue out at Laurie S....... and shes getting all sassy and back talking. I think the only punishment for this type of action is to make her give her reaper gifts to Laurie  and me too just because  

Meeps I didnt want to tattle tale on ya but we MUST always respect The Queens wishes (Queen of the Secret Reaper that is) Besides you dont want to tick her off I hear she has flying monkeys*


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Spookilicious, I want you the be the LAST one to receive your Reaper gift just because you are keeping us all hyped and entertained while we wait. Maybe I can find something in one of my potion bottles (that I need to make) to make this happen. LOL


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

printersdevil said:


> Spookilicious, I want you the be the LAST one to receive your Reaper gift just because you are keeping us all hyped and entertained while we wait. Maybe I can find something in one of my potion bottles (that I need to make) to make this happen. LOL


*Whoa Whoa Whoa!!! Listen theres no need for such drastic actions. I will do my best to keep you all entertained even after I get my gift. Honest, I swear, I really mean it...now take it back printersdevil take it back Quick before my Reaper sees this and decides you are right..I should be last*


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow, that's awesome!  I'm looking forward to getting mine!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Aw, I am soooooooorrrrrry Spookilicious.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

printersdevil said:


> Aw, I am soooooooorrrrrry Spookilicious.


*No seriously you dont understand you MUST take it back! I mean you put it out there and now its out there in the universe just floating around waiting for fate to snatch it up and plant it right in my Reapers head For God sakes woman quick TAKE IT BACK! Quick before fate gets ahold of it!!! *

*Oh no...no no no... this is bad very very bad!!!! for the love of all that is HALLOWEEN Woman take it back! can you tell Im slightly supersticious *


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *
> BETHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENE....Meeps stuck her tongue out at Laurie S....... and shes getting all sassy and back talking. I think the only punishment for this type of action is to make her give her reaper gifts to Laurie  and me too just because
> 
> Meeps I didnt want to tattle tale on ya but we MUST always respect The Queens wishes (Queen of the Secret Reaper that is) Besides you dont want to tick her off I hear she has flying monkeys*


I apologized to the queen and was minding my own business and being GOOD till Laurie sent me to the corner 
Go lecture Buzzard lol


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

But Buzzard's supposed to be on the think p...

*BUZZARD!!*

I swear, can't even turn a back to you people!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I did a Spookilicious incantation to remove the hex I put on your package. You should be good to go for an extra special package at any time. I've done my part, now it is up to the USPS or UPS.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

printersdevil said:


> I did a Spookilicious incantation to remove the hex I put on your package. You should be good to go for an extra special package at any time. I've done my part, now it is up to the USPS or UPS.


*Thanks Printersdevil! I feel much better now  Come on UPS guy!!!*

*BTW Spookilicious Incantation?? LOL That cracked me up LMAO!!*


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Sssshhhhh. I will share my wonderful incantantaion only with you. 


_Spookilicious needs her Reaper gift
Printersdevil didn't mean to cause a rift.
Come delivery man in blue or brown
Bring her gifts so she no more will frown._


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

you guys totally crack me up!! 
now all you children behave or all of you will have to send your gifts to ME!!

AND I will send my flying monkeys to go get them!! cuz I am NOT afraid to use them!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Please not the flying monkeys. I was terrified of them and the witch in Wizard of Oz when I was little. I couldn't even watch those scenes!!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

printersdevil said:


> sssshhhhh. I will share my wonderful incantantaion only with you.
> 
> 
> _spookilicious needs her reaper gift
> ...


* love this!!!!! :d :d :d:d *


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

bethene said:


> AND I will send my flying monkeys to go get them!! cuz I am NOT afraid to use them!!


Bethene, can I borrow your flying monkeys for my witch party? And maybe to steal Terra's reaper package from Spooki after she's stolen it from it's intended recipient?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, ok, but only after they go get sppoki's gift from her real reaper, remember, I know who it is!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

bethene said:


> well, ok, but only after they go get sppoki's gift from her real reaper, remember, I know who it is!


*I CANT TAKE IT ANYMORE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

HA HA HA!!!! I'm just dying over here.....hee!


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Okay, my victim will be getting their gifts almost soon. Be careful it is breakable...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i should be done making my small gift tonight. tomorrow i have off and will get the main gift done. fri in the mail. this gift could be yours spooky mama, unles you already got yours, then cancil this note, unless it might be yours.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

Someones getting reeeeeeaaaaaaapppppeeeeedddd todaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Mr. Gris said:


> Someones getting reeeeeeaaaaaaapppppeeeeedddd todaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


*Me Me Me!!!!! Oh I hope its ME!!!!! *


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

I just got back from vacation so have to work hard on getting my reaper out ... I didn't get reaped yet but waiting with OPEN ARMS

Snakes that is so cool


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Rikki said:


> Bethene, can I borrow your flying monkeys for my witch party? And maybe to steal Terra's reaper package from Spooki after she's stolen it from it's intended recipient?


I already told you that I'm not telling anyone when I receive Terra's gift!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

printersdevil said:


> Please not the flying monkeys. I was terrified of them and the witch in Wizard of Oz when I was little. I couldn't even watch those scenes!!!


Those flying monkeys scared the pee out of me as a child.
Love the skulls metalmomma.


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

This is just...


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher (Jul 27, 2009)

CreepySpiders said:


> This is just...


LOL!!! Love it!!!!!!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

In my office, on display, has been my little reapee's gift.....being ooohed and awed over all day long.....packing box is ready, soon the gift will be inside, with trinckets and such to surround....hmmmm, wonder who it's for?


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

awsome!!!! now ya prepared for whats to come lol look out halloween


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

I am loving the suspense. Everytime someone posts they're shipping their gift, I think "COULD IT BE FOR ME???????" Is my secret reaper, Terra, Johnnyappleseed, snigglz, kymmm, Mr. Griss, simplyjenn?????? etc. etc. etc. I'm almost as excited as spookilicious mama.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Just bought something FUN for my REAPER...one more item to pick up, then wrapping and off to the post office I will be! I wonder who its for?????


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

bethene said:


> you guys totally crack me up!!
> now all you children behave or all of you will have to send your gifts to ME!!
> 
> AND I will send my flying monkeys to go get them!! cuz I am NOT afraid to use them!!


You have flying monkeys??


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Rikki said:


> Bethene, can I borrow your flying monkeys for my witch party? And maybe to steal Terra's reaper package from Spooki after she's stolen it from it's intended recipient?


She has flying monkeys???!!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*YES! She has flying monkeys and she's not afraid to use them LOL Now Seriousy if my gift doesnt come soon I may not make it til Halloween *


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I want everyone to know....Spooki is harassing me with PM's.


hehheheheheheheh....


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Came home and found a big box in the living room. I started doing the happy reaper dance and then realized that it was some stuff that I ORDERED. Wow, I had forgotten about this stuff. It is cool though. Now I still have the Reaper gift to look forward to in the coming days.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

creepy, i like your reaper decal


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Terra said:


> I want everyone to know....Spooki is harassing me with PM's.
> 
> 
> hehheheheheheheh....


*
Lies I tell you all Lies!!!! Well not lies exactly, I mean it was only one pm and......well......Dang it Terra!!!................Move over Meeps...looks like ill be joining you in the corner *:


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I have been laughing my [email protected]# off for the last 5 minutes reading this thread.

I love you guys!!!!

Whoever said "patience is a virtue" never had to wait for their Secret Raeper gift


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

All I got so far was a porch full of Michigan air and nothing else.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

me too Sidami, me too!!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

My doorbell rang this morning and I just KNEW it was UPS bringing my reaper gift! Instead it was my neighbor wanting to borrow our weedeater.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Hell, try porch full of West Virginia airs!! I am still waiting to be REAP. Pretty soon I will resort to whining here.

BTW you guys are funny...

NO ONE PUT Freaks (baby) in the corner....


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Rikki said:


> My doorbell rang this morning and I just KNEW it was UPS bringing my reaper gift! Instead it was my neighbor wanting to borrow our weedeater.


I really feel your pain.

a couple days ago, there was a UPS man on my front porch, I almost danced thinking it was for me from my Reaper.... Boy was I wrong!!! I wanted to smack the UPS man right there for teasing me.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Rikki said:


> My doorbell rang this morning and I just KNEW it was UPS bringing my reaper gift! Instead it was my neighbor wanting to borrow our weedeater.



That made me laugh!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I guess I got lucky cause I was never expecting a gift so soon! When the gal showed up at the door with a package I just assumed it was for the neighbors lol


----------



## Darkpumpkin (Sep 17, 2008)

I hope my secret reaper enjoys his/her gifts. I was not able to buy a huge amount of stuff, but instead really made it an effort to tailor the presents to his/her specific likes. In short, I ended up in some bidding wars, lol.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I am going to whine now! I ordered my reaper's gifts a while back, and they still haven't arrived. May have to go to Plan B and start all over. Wahhhhhhh, wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

happy dance happy dance... can't wait to post pics. Still sending mine next week... hope you like it there is more than one.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Darkpumpkin said:


> I hope my secret reaper enjoys his/her gifts. I was not able to buy a huge amount of stuff, but instead really made it an effort to tailor the presents to his/her specific likes. In short, I ended up in some bidding wars, lol.


*LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE your Avitar!!!!! Oh and Im sure Ill love what ever you got *


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

There's another package on the way, sent it out today................................


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

hallorenescene said:


> creepy, i like your reaper decal


thx hallorenescene! i was inspired => the movie poster had that perfect look and described what's going on here pretty well. 
I actually had my first Reaper dream. bwahahaha I got a halloween onesie WAIT not a onesie~ they were feetie pajamas. is that ANY better?
So weird.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Damn it! I forgot to sign up!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I had a big huge box yesterday and I was so excited! It ended up being stuff I had ordered from Shindigz for my Halloween party. Great to see it but my heart was sad a bit. I cant wait to get my gift!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I got my gifts!! I got my gifts!! <jumping up and down>> I can hardly contain myself!! lol All I will say is that I absolutley LOVE everything!! hee hee!! Can't wait to post pics!! (I WILL WAIT THO... DON't SEND FLYING MONKIES!) lol


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I do too. My gifts were awesome. It is not easy waiting to post pics!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*SimplyJenn....Kymmm you guys are killing me!!!*


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

LOL I told you Spooki mama I am not sending till next week.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

... uh that is if I have your name of course.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *SimplyJenn....Kymmm you guys are killing me!!!*


Save a life....post a pic lol Then you can blame it on spookilicious and send the monkeys HER way


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Yeah go ahead and send them my way....this way I can keep them and train them to obey my every command. Then I can send them to steal ( I mean borrow) any prop I want from anywhere in the states.....and Holland too *


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

hahahahahahha you guys are funny. Kymmm.... Tell me..... whos it from? I bet Spookilicious Mama sent it to you... No? Was it Bethene? or MsMeeple? I am still waiting to be reap... =[


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Yes Kymmm please tell us! Id like to be able to mark yet another member off my list of possiblities *


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

I looked on my pouch and found squirrels stealing my squashes. Maybe they took my box, because I haven't seen anything yet. Looks like I'll have to climb up in the trees and check just in case.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

I"VE BEEN REAPED!!!!! Everything is fantastic. Thank you so much my secret reaper. And spookie, I'm not telling you who it is or what I got.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

ajbanz said:


> I"VE BEEN REAPED!!!!! Everything is fantastic. Thank you so much my secret reaper. And spookie, I'm not telling you who it is or what I got.


*WHATEVER! ..............LOL Ive already made peace with the fact that due to all of my shennanigans and the fact that clearly most of you want it this way....I will not be receiving my Secret Reapers gift until waaaaaaaaaaaay after the 17th  Sigh! I hope I dont burst into a big ol pile of purple glitter waiting because right now I CANT STAND IT!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

OMG! Dont start pouting lol Geesh 

by the way, the person who gets the package from the Netherlands needs to remove the twist ties. I forgot to mention that in the note


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Sorry Spooki. But wouldn't it be cool if you actually got it this weekend? Or Monday even Or...


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

Darkpumpkin said:


> I hope my secret reaper enjoys his/her gifts. I was not able to buy a huge amount of stuff, but instead really made it an effort to tailor the presents to his/her specific likes. In short, I ended up in some bidding wars, lol.


The picture of Leatherface, Michael Myers, Freddy and Jason looks really disturbing in a fun way where did you get it?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Second day and thought I was about to be REAP! Again it turned out to be stuff I ordered. Really, my heart cannot take this!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Knock at the door.................Package waiting for me (excited).....................Is it??? Is It????? ............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................no  A nice package I was waiting for but alas not my gift from my Reaper  ....................Maybe tomorrow  Still got hope *


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I know how you feel..... ={


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Me, too.......................................................... 

But, at least we got something Halloweenie this week! YEAH.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Knock at the door.................Package waiting for me (excited).....................Is it??? Is It????? ............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................no  A nice package I was waiting for but alas not my gift from my Reaper  ....................Maybe tomorrow  Still got hope *


Patience is a virtue!


----------



## ssflipo13 (Nov 8, 2008)

I`ll be sending out my secret reaper package on monday.I really hope the reapeee likes it. It`s so exciting just putting it all together and sending it out. 
Are we supposed to let them know who we are in the package or not? Sorry this is the first time I have done this.

wonder if I`m going to get something?


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

ssflipo13 said:


> I`ll be sending out my secret reaper package on monday.I really hope the reapeee likes it. It`s so exciting just putting it all together and sending it out.
> Are we supposed to let them know who we are in the package or not? Sorry this is the first time I have done this.
> 
> wonder if I`m going to get something?


*Its up to you but i know I will let my victim know who I am and I would love to know who my Reaper is because I would want to thank them. Im putting a little note in mine. Its ok to let them know in the box but not on here until everyone else has gotten their gift. *


----------



## ssflipo13 (Nov 8, 2008)

thanks Spookilicious Mama I think I just might leave a little note in the package. I would also like to know who mine reaper is , so I can thank them too.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Yes Kymmm please tell us! Id like to be able to mark yet another member off my list of possiblities *


My lips are sealed.. <<evil grin>>


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I know something .... Just sayin'


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I sent my victims gift today. I hope they enjoy it. This is my first exchange and I made it myself!


----------



## ssflipo13 (Nov 8, 2008)

this is my first time doing this too and I also am adding something I made my self . Along with a few other things (evil grin)


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

I think I'll do this next year, then again the Halloween stuff isn't so great here.. looks like I'll be sending them craft gifts!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Mine will go out sometime this coming week. I still have a little work to do on it. I'm running behind what I'd expecte. My great-grandmother passed away on Tuesday and I've been in my hometown since then dealing with that.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh, Rikki, I am so sorry to hear that!! my sympathies to you and your family!

well, I may have organized this, but it doesn't mean I am not excited I can not wait for my gift!! And I had so much fun making what i did for my victim, I just love all this! thats why I started doing it last year,wanted to make sure we still did it, it was getting late and so decided just to jump in feet first, good thing it wasn't like this year for my first time, I got broke in easy - so was ready for anything this year( I hope any way)


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your Grandma Rikki. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Rikki said:


> Mine will go out sometime this coming week. I still have a little work to do on it. I'm running behind what I'd expecte. My great-grandmother passed away on Tuesday and I've been in my hometown since then dealing with that.


*Rikki my heart is with you You are in my thoughts and prayers.*


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks guys, your condolences mean a lot to me.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Rikki said:


> Thanks guys, your condolences mean a lot to me.


You are in my thoughts and prayer. I am sorry to hear about your Grandmother.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Very sorry to hear about this. Sending best thoughts and wishes.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Rikki, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

So sorry for your loss Rikki  We are thinking of you!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Sorry for your loss _<big Halloween hug>_


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Awww.. I too am sorry to hear about your loss Rikki..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

So sorry for your loss, you are in my thoughts.


----------



## ssflipo13 (Nov 8, 2008)

Rikki So sorry to hear about your loss. I`m lighting a candle and saying a prayer .


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Sorry for your loss Rikki!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Sorry for your loss Rikki....on a lighter note......

My reapee's gift sits all ready to go,
packed and protected, even from snow.
On Monday it will fly through the air,
all that remains is to guess to where.
Maybe Spook, NoWhining or printersdevil will receive it,
oh no, I'm not telling because I would be in deep s*it!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Rikki, I am sorry for your loss of your grandmother.


----------



## 4ToUov (Jul 20, 2010)

Just bumped into this thread & I love the idear behind it,but what I really want to say is.....

Sorry for your loss Rikki! 

That's all that matters... take care!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Sorry for your loss, Rikki!

I was reaped a while ago with some really cool stuff, but I still don't know who sent it to me! Thank you Mystery Reaper, whoever you are !!!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

JohnnyAppleseed said:


> Sorry for your loss Rikki....on a lighter note......
> 
> My reapee's gift sits all ready to go,
> packed and protected, even from snow.
> ...


Love the poem. Guess it's not to me since it would not have to fly. Plus you had me last year so that would just be very unlikely.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Rikki, Sorry for your loss.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Guess what everybody!! I have not been reaped yet. So I'm hanging in there with the rest of you. 

ps. how many people think there reaper forgot? If your my reaper will you pm? I'm going out of town the first week of october and I work 18 hour days so I'm never home. 

Rikki, my thoughts and prayers are with you during this time.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Halloween Princess said:


> Love the poem. Guess it's not to me since it would not have to fly. Plus you had me last year so that would just be very unlikely.


I like the poem too!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

I have been reaped and love it all! Can't show and tell per our marching orders. LOL Thanks SR!


----------



## BLAKKHEART (Aug 23, 2004)

Every year this thread gets me thinking maybe I should do it next year. But then I think no I will probably wait till the last minute like everything else. Maybe next year. I love it though. The excitment, just to hear how happy everyone sounds. Enjoy your gifts everyone!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for your concern. My extended Halloween family is awesome! 

Back to the Reaper conversation - I got a bit of a surprise tonight and the plans for my gift have changed back to the original! Have to see what happens after tomorrow.....


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

i am still waiting to be REAP!!!! Am I being punish? I am arent I??


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Good things come to those who WAIT....patiently lol
You and Spooki are going to be last


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your loss Rikki. My thoughts and prayers will be with you and your family.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Waiting, waiting, waiting. Come to think of it, I haven't seen our UPS guy in a couple weeks. He usually comes by here every day. I bet Spooky kidnapped our UPS guy so she could have all my gifts. I want him back right now Spooky. Where is my box filled with wonderful surprises? I wonder if my reapee ever got their box? I mailed it a long time ago.

Rikki, sorry you lost your great grandmother. I hope you and your family are all doing okay. Hugs.


----------



## ghostsandcostumes (Jul 24, 2009)

Sweet, Looks like your reaper went all out, Hmmm may be starting a trend...


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

When I joined the "reaper" fun, I never thought I would get so nervous and excited about getting my surprise. Now I am thinking it was all a dark, secret plan to slowly drive me insane! I mean it! I can't sleep, because I keep thinking and wondering about what might be coming to me. I've bugged our mailman so much about it, he doesn't even come up to the door anymore to deliver our mail. Just drives by and throws everything into the yard! I need my reaper to same me from myself!!!!

Rikki, just wanted to offer my sympathies as well for your loss.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lol shebear. this message is coming from another loony driven deprived reapee. sniff


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

I don't think we all forgot, but some may have. We have until Friday to mail them out. I was going to send mine out today, but left the package at home. Hopefully I'll remember to send it out tomorrow.

I haven't received mine yet, either. I'm sure most of us haven't, but hopefully everyone will receive their gifts by the end of next week. With the weather cooling, maybe that'll remind those that may have forgotten that Halloween is just around the corner....time to send out those packages.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

JustWhisper said:


> Waiting, waiting, waiting. Come to think of it, I haven't seen our UPS guy in a couple weeks. He usually comes by here every day. I bet Spooky kidnapped our UPS guy so she could have all my gifts. I want him back right now Spooky.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ** rubbing hands together giving best sinister smile* *


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2010)

I have not been Reaped yet but my friend just Reaped my house with a box of Spoooooooky Goodies on my porch!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Dear Dear Dear!!!*

*Oh my! I go away for two weeks and THIS is what I have to come back to!!! Whining Reaper babies .... and that little Spooki is STILL stirring the pot!! 
I will now send you all to your little corners of the attic where you can just sit and think about what you have said and done over the past two weeks while I have been away battling hurricanes and fighting off sand crabs... You should be thankful that I haven't put you in my little oven and baked the greed right out of you! I think it is time for us all to take a deep, cleansing breath and then ask why in the name of Neptune did Hurricane Earl have to ruin my vacation? Was it because I had yet to mail my Reaper Gift? IS there no deadline? Are there no workhouses? Are there no prisons? Better to get Reaped later than to have all the fun early and have to show off to everyone that snakes and poetry and pumpkins in Dutch and beautiful skull table centerpieces are what we must all aspire to send to our reaper victims. harrummph. Now - I shall return to my regularly scheduled program - of finishing my Reaper Gift and packing it for mailing on FRIDAY!! Because someone put a spell on Spooki so she would be LAST to get hers - so I am waiting until the LAST minute to mail it - so she will be confused and think that I am her Reaper - which I am not - but if I were.... I would be telling her to behave and STOP sending PM's to Terra!!! So Terra can send ME that wonderful Reaper gift she is working on!!* 

*(Man --- 2 weeks away from this Forum is agony!! I can't believe how much I missed ALL of YOU!!! And your Flying Monkeys too!! BOO !!)*


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

we miss you too HallowSusieBoo. Just so you know. I was a GOOD GHOUL!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> *Oh my! I go away for two weeks and THIS is what I have to come back to!!! Whining Reaper babies .... and that little Spooki is STILL stirring the pot!!
> I will now send you all to your little corners of the attic where you can just sit and think about what you have said and done over the past two weeks while I have been away battling hurricanes and fighting off sand crabs... You should be thankful that I haven't put you in my little oven and baked the greed right out of you! COLOR]*
> *
> I would just like to say that it is NOT greed that drives me to stir the pot so to speak  but rather excitement and anticipation*
> ...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Ohhh! Spooki lies!!!!!! Not me!!!!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> Ohhh! Spooki lies!!!!!! Not me!!!!


hahahhahahahahahahhaah she in trouble now


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

ME!? what about everyone else!? They started it!!!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> ME!? what about everyone else!? They started it!!!


sure sure that what ya say lol


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *
> I would just like to say that it is NOT greed that drives me to stir the pot so to speak  but rather excitement and anticipation*
> 
> *thats all*
> ...


Excitement? Anticipation? I think NOT!! It is GREED I tell you Green Sparkly GREED!! I can just see those Spooki eyes peering into the mailbox while you are wringing your hands. 
I imagine you stalking the UPS truck as it leaves the terminal. And your neighbors tell me that there is a strange trail of purple glitter that leads from their doorstep -- to your house -- and back again - and that all their packages have been opened and then re-sealed with purple glitter glue. 


Now you are tattling on Nowhining! Hmmmm - somebody is just itching for Flying Monkeys tonight!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> * Better to get Reaped later than to have all the fun early *


Nah, it was great being reaped first haha Now I just sit back eating my candy corn and stare into my beautiful pumpkin while watching the rest go crazy


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

MsMeeple said:


> Nah, it was great being reaped first haha Now I just sit back eating my candy corn and stare into my beautiful pumpkin while watching the rest go crazy


Meeps, you are hilarious.

All I'm sayin' is that the post office clerk was as excited as I was today about the package that I mailed.

That's all I'm sayin' 

P.S. Doesn't _EVERYONE_ have flying monkeys???


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

MHooch said:


> P.S. Doesn't _EVERYONE_ have flying monkeys???




Nope - I have El Chupacabras!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> Excitement? Anticipation? I think NOT!! It is GREED I tell you Green Sparkly GREED!! I can just see those Spooki eyes peering into the mailbox while you are wringing your hands.
> I imagine you stalking the UPS truck as it leaves the terminal. And your neighbors tell me that there is a strange trail of purple glitter that leads from their doorstep -- to your house -- and back again - and that all their packages have been opened and then re-sealed with purple glitter glue.
> 
> 
> Now you are tattling on Nowhining! Hmmmm - somebody is just itching for Flying Monkeys tonight!



*I stand firm!!! Excitement and anticipation!!! Greed insinuates I want all the presents for myself....and that I dont want anyone else on here to get anything  Not True!!!!! I just want my one lil Reaper gift that is coming to me thats all. I mean is it so wrong that I get a little excited waiting for my one lil gift  I mean seriously??? One lil gift...oh ok so maybe its one lil gift and whatever Terra has made....ok one lil gift whatever Terra has made and maybe whatever Tumblindice got too because he seemed to really like whatever it was he got....but THATS IT! I swear!!!! 
As for my neighbors....trust me when I tell you they SUCK and they lie!  I dare them to bring so much as one itsy bitsy piece of glitter as evidence. I dare them 

"note to self....send monkey out to sweep sidewalk leading from my house to sucky neighbors"*


----------



## ssflipo13 (Nov 8, 2008)

I`ve been so excitted thinking about what I was going to put in my reapees package , that I totally forgot about getting my secret reaper package. Now I`ll be calling my wife at home , while I work every fifteen minutes to see if anything came. lol I`m really just having fun packing this box up for my reapee I hope that person likes it.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Sent my reapees package today....and I was lucky enough to receive mine and it is AWESOME!! THANK YOU THANK YOU SECRET REAPER-I LOVE IT ALL!!!! You must have read some of my posts, because on thing in particular fits my there perfect!!!! I just cannot thank you enough. We are leaving for vacation tomorrow am but as soon as I get home, I will post pics! Is this the official thread?? AWESOME JOB SR!! Oh, and I have NO IDEA who it is, which is even better


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

MHooch said:


> Meeps, you are hilarious.
> 
> All I'm sayin' is that the post office clerk was as excited as I was today about the package that I mailed.
> 
> ...


I dont have Flying Monkeys. There might be a Mothman around here somewhere.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I AM TELLING BETHENE!!! Just you watch! She will send out the Flying Monkeys!! AND will even catch Spooki's purple glitter monkeys sweeping up evidences too!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

NOWHINING said:


> I AM TELLING BETHENE!!! Just you watch! She will send out the Flying Monkeys!! AND will even catch Spooki's purple glitter monkeys sweeping up evidences too!


NW, you are NOT living up to your forum name, and quite frankly you should be studying!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Tumblindice said:


> NW, you are NOT living up to your forum name, and quite frankly you should be studying!


Oh, make her do MATH!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Only Math? I wonder about even sharpening her pencils!! LOL 
Perhaps her name should be NoThinking! Fussy little zombies know that studying is the only way to keep our brains from going mush... ooops -- too late!! Tssk tssk....


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

hahahahahhahahahaha My mother says you gotten me good!

Its Not just math I am doing. I am doing HIT classes, ASL and MAth! I have already sharpen my pencils and they are nice and pointy and ready to be put to use.
THE BRAAAIIIN Is already mush! Halloween rotted my brains. you guys know better! "NAH! NAH! NAH!"


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I just checked USPS and my tracking number states that my victims package is out for delivery! So I know someone is getting theirs today!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

My reapee got theirs on Sept 3rd. I sure hope they liked it. I didn't wrap it fancy or write them a poem or any of the cool stuff I hear others doing. I guess I totally lack in the personalizing halloween packages department. But I still hope they liked it. It may not have looked like it, but I really did put a lot of thought into what to give them.

Well, ELH, I guess if it is not here in the next few hours you are not my reaper.  Waiting, waiting, waiting.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> hahahahahhahahahaha My mother says you gotten me good!
> 
> Its Not just math I am doing. I am doing HIT classes, ASL and MAth! I have already sharpen my pencils and they are nice and pointy and ready to be put to use.
> THE BRAAAIIIN Is already mush! Halloween rotted my brains. you guys know better! "NAH! NAH! NAH!"



ah ah aaah now now --- Whiny students get sent to the principals office! I agree with your mother -- and you know we moms know best!! Hopefully - your mind will be as sharp as those pencils!! Back to work - your reaper gift will just have to wait!! LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher (Jul 27, 2009)

My victim got what was coming to them yesterday. 
So I come home from work today, and there on my porch sat the most awesomely painted box. I've been REAPED!!!!!!! I love it all!!!!! Thanks SR!


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

"I love it all!!!!! Thanks SR! "

LOL I was sitting here trying to figure out who SR was! HA! Took me about a minute to figure out Secret Reaper. Duh.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Wow Spooki Mama where are you? We haven't heard from you in a while. Did you get your package yet?


----------



## Arronaf (Sep 9, 2008)

Came home and saw a box and got all excited! But sadly it was something else I ordered for the big party =/ 

On a good note someone is getting reaped tomorrow!


----------



## Joiseygal (Jun 10, 2009)

SimplyJenn said:


> Wow Spooki Mama where are you? We haven't heard from you in a while. Did you get your package yet?


Did she get her package or did the package get her???? Someone has a cruel sense of humor! I'm still waiting for my package, but I'm not sure if I would call it patiently!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

SimplyJenn said:


> Wow Spooki Mama where are you? We haven't heard from you in a while. Did you get your package yet?


*Im here Im here!!! Nooo  I did not get my package yet. However it cant be much longer can it ?  Celebrating hubby and I's 20th wedding anniversary today Just came in for a break from all the fun and wanted to post that my Reaper should be getting their gift in a couple of days or so. I am waitingly patiently for mine, Well ok not so patiently but waiting still. *


----------



## ssflipo13 (Nov 8, 2008)

I was just about to log on to Halloween Forum and a ups truck pulled up in front of my house. The guy seen me looking at him and smiled at me and started walking toward my house. I ran to the door and he asked for me. It was my secret reaper package!!!!!! I tore it open carefully and was so happy that I joined the group activity. I got a sweet ass 1 ft corpsified skeleton ! It is sick! Every one in my house loves it. Thank you so much secret reaper!!!! I love the way you corpsed it , it looks real ! Now I wonder who my secret reaper is?
But on the other hand I shipped out my package to my reapee today and I hope they will get it with in three days. I really like this secret reaper and want to do it again next year. Thank you Bethene for starting this.

btw I`ll post a pic in my album after my camera charges (sorry)


----------



## ssflipo13 (Nov 8, 2008)

Happy 20th spookilicious mama


----------



## ssflipo13 (Nov 8, 2008)

OK my super sweet awesome pics are up in my album - secret reaper present- Thanks again secret reaper this is just the best present! But know this , I will find out who you are !


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

ssflipo13 said:


> OK my super sweet awesome pics are up in my album - secret reaper present- Thanks again secret reaper this is just the best present! But know this , I will find out who you are !


*Uh Oh - there go the Flying Monkeys!! Bethene Bethene!! Look who can't help herself with excitement and posted her SR pics!! LOL
Yes - I'm a Tattle Boo...
*


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*The best sr gift!!!*

*I just got mine!! Good things DO come in small packages!! It is PERFECT - Especially for our pending prop building activities! 
Still - I have ABSOLUTELY NO CLUE as to who my Secret Reaper is!! Sneaky Reaper -- used a return address from a work location! So now I must comb through all the Secret Reaper thread to see who may match even CLOSE to the ADDRESS. I AM A GOOD DETECTIVE - BUT THIS ONE REALLY THROWS ME!! LOL

Can't wait for the big reveal! In the meantime -- thank you ~ thank you ~ thank you!!*


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

Ohhh a UPS truck just stopped in front ouf my house. Could it be? Hrmm I wonder? 
(running to the front door)
Oh well still waiting, its a box for my hubby from NewEgg.com


----------



## ssflipo13 (Nov 8, 2008)

Sorry folks having trouble with pics( hsb) lol Will post when i get it fixed


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

ssflipo13 said:


> Sorry folks having trouble with pics( hsb) lol Will post when i get it fixed


"trouble" hrmmm "Your secret is safe with me" but it's a cool secret.....


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

spookilicious mama!!! HAPPY 20TH ANNI.!!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Did my victim get there package today?... I hope so and I havent gotten mine yet. My hubby comes home before me and everyday I call him and say...Is there a package on the porch?


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> Did my victim get there package today?... I hope so and I havent gotten mine yet. My hubby comes home before me and everyday I call him and say...Is there a package on the porch?


And you think your hubby is going to say YES? If he is anything like mine he will either say NO (even if it is there) or taunt you about it making you wonder if it is there or not. 
Good Luck


----------



## Veckah (Apr 5, 2010)

My gift got sent out today AND my gift came IN today! *bounces* I'm so blown away!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I've been REAPED in an awesome way!!!!!!! The mail came early and I didn't get anything so I sort of forgot about it for the day. I had to run my niece to church and stopped by Dollar General for a minute. I came home and sitting in front of my door was a large box. DH was in the house and the wooden door was open. He said that the UPS guy hit the doorbell and set it down, so he just left it so I would see it when I drove into the driveway!!!!! 

It was so exciting!!!! I love everything. Thank you SR. You are awesome. I can't wait to show pictures and talk about all the gifts.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> Did my victim get there package today?... I hope so and I havent gotten mine yet. My hubby comes home before me and everyday I call him and say...Is there a package on the porch?


Now if your husband is anything like me, he may be playing a trick on ya! He may have picked it up and just making you sweat it out until you confront him about it... 

Hmmmm....... Lol!

I myself would only hold out for a couple days and place it in the laundry room or guest bathroom. That way when she asked, I would reply, "Well if you went in there more often you would have found it!..." LOL!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hhhmmm, i'm still working on mine. getting done. it should go out tomorrow. haven't received anything yet either. last year was the same thing. got my gift tail end. i sure hope my reapee likes this.


----------



## zacharybinx (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank You to my Secret Reaper. I got some really fun stuff to decorate with. The crows are going on the cemetery tree. This was totally fun!!! I hope the person I reaped likes their Stuff.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

I got reaped today!!! I love everything and can't wait to post pictures. In fact I better hurry up and take pictures because I want to use everything already.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Congrats Spooki. BTW My package will be sent out tomorrow. I am sorry it took so long a lot going on. Also, I am a little nervy about if this person will like it or not. I was not able to create this year like I wanted to. I think the shiny black is nice and the other thing I hope will help towards my victim's goal.


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

My reapee got my gift a few days ago and I have heard absolutely nothing since. Makes me think they didn't like it.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Maybe Boo Baby, they are not wanting to incur the wrath of flying monkies and are waiting until they can "safely" post about their reapee experience..........


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Boo Baby!! said:


> My reapee got my gift a few days ago and I have heard absolutely nothing since. Makes me think they didn't like it.


Did you include your name? 

I'm sure there's another reason you haven't heard from them.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm still looking for that one more little thing to include in my package....why does no one have it this year?! Got two more places to look for it this morning. If I don't find it my package is going out today anyway.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Haven't recieved mine yet, and I can't wait. I will be sending mine out today.


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

JohnnyAppleseed said:


> Maybe Boo Baby, they are not wanting to incur the wrath of flying monkies and are waiting until they can "safely" post about their reapee experience..........


Could be Johnny, that is what I have been hoping anyways. Nobody wants to deal with those flying monkeys. 

I did include my name, kind of wish I had kept the anonymity alive though, for now at least. This was my first reaper experience so I didn't know all the angles.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

When are we allowed to start posting? On the shipping deadline (tomorrow)? I haven't received yet but want to see what everyone else has gotten so bad!


----------



## clowns_eat_people (Jun 21, 2010)

I sent mine out yesterday, took forever to find a box. Can't wait to see all the pictures of everyones gifts, this is more exciting than Christmas.


----------



## seelie8504 (Oct 15, 2008)

I had a terrible day at work yesterday and came home to find out I had been reaped - it seriously made my day! My gifts were so perfect for me they honestly couldn't have been better if I picked them out myself! :-D Can't wait to post pics!

I will be sending out my package tomorrow - I can't even begin to explain how crazy my job has been for the past few weeks so I haven't made it to the post office yet.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Taped...Packed... and....*

Ready to SHIP tomorrow!! My Reaper gift is ready for Brown to come and get it!! Oh - I couldn't fit it all into one box - so my Victim should be on the lookout for two boxes!! Now that awta getcha wondering - eh?  
I just need to make one small innovation to the outside of the package to keep the UPS from feeling the need to inspect it!! Yikes - I hope that the UPS office doesn't think I am sending something dangerous!! Especially if the strange sounds go off unexpectedly from inside the package! LOL  BOO!


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

i went to the post office yesterday to mail my victims gift. I FORGOT to bring the address . waaaaaaaah. i am sorry vic.
It'll get there soon. I wont be late!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Gee - I was just thinking -- wouldn't it be funny if *Spooki'mama's* Reaper sends her package out - but just like Christmas - writes "DO NOT OPEN UNTIL HALLOWEEN!" on the outside !! LOL *The mere thought of it just makes me feel all sparkly inside!! *


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> Gee - I was just thinking -- wouldn't it be funny if *Spooki'mama's* Reaper sends her package out - but just like Christmas - writes "DO NOT OPEN UNTIL HALLOWEEN!" on the outside !! LOL *The mere thought of it just makes me feel all sparkly inside!! *


*
Does anyone on here really believe that Spookilicious would actually obey such a command?? LOL It would be a nice try but there is no way I am waiting.....Hell It'll be a miracle if I dont tear that baby open right on the front porch  LOL*


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

sent mine this week and i am nervous too as i didn't have much info to work with hope the victim will at least like it and can use it all in some ways


frenchy


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

I hope you guys are happy, I dreamed last night I received 7 HUGE boxes, from Texas (?), written Halloween Reaper gifts on them. Surprised at the size, I said to myself "Wow, this person must be rich!". As I help my wife to bring in the boxes one by one, real life scorpions start falling out from one of the box! Of course, one of my cat start playing with it, but I manage to grab the cat before it stung it. I step on the scorpions and they didn't die!!! 

I then woke... Man, my brain is screwing with me! (L)


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *
> Does anyone on here really believe that Spookilicious would actually obey such a command?? LOL It would be a nice try but there is no way I am waiting.....Hell It'll be a miracle if I dont tear that baby open right on the front porch  LOL*


I didnt fall for that for one bit!!! I knew you would be like the flying monkeys on a bad day!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Down in the workshop and heard the familiar *Thump!* of a box being put on the porch above. _"Weeeee!"_ I said and ran upstairs, opened the door and......

Nothing! 

Am I hearing things in anticipation now?????? Come on!!!! *I WANT MY GIFT!*


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Sorry Terra it must have been the flying monkeys trying to get to the gift you are going to send out.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

I posted thiis little diddy on the "SR deadline is upon us" thread, but thought it applied here as well.......

Away it goes to places unknown,
soon to my victim I will be known.

Who coud it be, should tell?
Maybe it's information I can sell!

A knock at the door, who could it be?
Holy crap, bethene's monkies to visit me!

Bleeding and brusied I'm nursing my wounds,
don't desire another visit from bethene's goons....

So my friends, if you post on this thread please take note,
should your doorbell ring, heed the words of warning I wrote................

Please don't!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

My victim got him/hers yesterday and loved it! OK so now I am ready for mine!! I am dreaming of brown driving by....


----------



## ssflipo13 (Nov 8, 2008)

my pics of my present is back up in my albums. check them out


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*HALLOW AND SHEESH!!! MY BRAIN IS SOOO FIRED!! (AND FRIED TOO!!) 
What I THOUGHT was my Secret Reaper gift - turns out NOT to be at all!! Oh well--- I can only explain later - but NOW this means that I STILL have not received mine yet either - NOR do I have a CLUE as to WHO is my SR!! LOL LOL LOL Perhaps if I had eaten as many candy corns as Ms Meeples, my brain would be working better...! 

OK - so now I take the Spooki' Mama Glitter Pill and start to wait like a maniac for My Reaper gift...

I'm not whining - oh no I'm not... No whining, right? 

(Feeling that purple glitter starting to take hold....)*


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> *HALLOW AND SHEESH!!! MY BRAIN IS SOOO FIRED!! (AND FRIED TOO!!)
> What I THOUGHT was my Secret Reaper gift - turns out NOT to be at all!! Oh well--- I can only explain later - but NOW this means that I STILL have not received mine yet either - NOR do I have a CLUE as to WHO is my SR!! LOL LOL LOL Perhaps if I had eaten as many candy corns as Ms Meeples, my brain would be working better...!
> 
> OK - so now I take the Spooki' Mama Glitter Pill and start to wait like a maniac for My Reaper gift...
> ...



*LOL! I must tell you the Spooki Mama Glitter Pill works much better when you wash it down with an Apricot Sour...or actually a nice Dacquiri works well too *


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I have gotten a REALLLLLY PRIVATE Email from Halloween Forum, Larry letting me know what is goin on. I was reallly SHOCK to hear where my SR is. I am not telling nor do I know whom or what it is. I just know what is it. 

I am not really whining here am I? Do I sound like I am whining? I didnt mean too for Larry to send me an email.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *LOL! I must tell you the Spooki Mama Glitter Pill works much better when you wash it down with an Apricot Sour...or actually a nice Dacquiri works well too *


WHINING???


----------



## GhostMagnet (Jul 14, 2009)

I sent my package out today. I hope they like it. I'm on pins and needles! I'm afraid my package was a bit uninspired. This town doesn't have a lot to choose from and I kinda suck at making stuff.

I have enjoyed reading this thread, though, you guys are so much fun.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Rikki said:


> Mine will go out sometime this coming week. I still have a little work to do on it. I'm running behind what I'd expecte. My great-grandmother passed away on Tuesday and I've been in my hometown since then dealing with that.


Rikki, I'm very sorry to hear that!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Something is headed to a very special Secret Reapee from this Secret Reaper. It should be there early next week.

Edited to add: I just found the card that was SUPPOSED TO BE IN THE BOX I MAILED TODAY. I am sure that it was the purple glitter or Flying Monkeys fault. Just because I got my fabulous reaper gift yesterday, they were out to get me today!!!!!

So, dear reapee, I hope you notice my name and screen name on the return address. I will reveal myself to you by PM when you receive it. Sorry!!!!


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

*Oh my God, I need a Xanax reading this thread! So much angst in here!!* 

*I GOT MY GIFT TODAY!!! 
*

*Awwww, yeeeeeahhhh, thank you so much, my very mysterious Reaper! You did an AWESOME job carving Frankie and his Bride on my pumpkin and the vampire skull LED water fountain is fantabulous!  I'm going to wear my skull earrings to work hoping that my students will leave them alone (highly doubtful ) and I'm just trying to decide which festive transfer to decorate our house with first.

Thank you very, very much, you made my day! My pumpkin shall be enjoyed by many TOT'er's on Halloween night...and just know that you are totally GROUNDED if I do not find out who you are. I looked for clues. Oh yes I did. 

I'll get some pictures of my loot on here when I get the chance.


Also, I know my Reapee must be wondering if I dropped into a pond of quicksand before sending their gift. I blame our lame @#$ town for not opening Halloween City on time. Anyway, I completed my shopping today and it shall be mailed tomorrow. Cross my heart. *


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

osenator said:


> I hope you guys are happy, I dreamed last night I received 7 HUGE boxes, from Texas (?), written Halloween Reaper gifts on them. Surprised at the size, I said to myself "Wow, this person must be rich!". As I help my wife to bring in the boxes one by one, real life scorpions start falling out from one of the box! Of course, one of my cat start playing with it, but I manage to grab the cat before it stung it. I step on the scorpions and they didn't die!!!
> 
> I then woke... Man, my brain is screwing with me! (L)


Someone send osenator his gift for God's sake... he (along with Terra and spookimama) is losing his mind!!! Who thought a Secret Reaper exchange could be so dangerous to your mental health??!!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Someone should start an offical "I HAVEN'T been Reaped" thread. I'll be at the top along with Spookimama,Osenatort and Terra. 

Found a few more little things to add to ss box. they didn't fit. I got a bigger box.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Mine is going out tomorrow. Victim beware! LOL


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2010)

Everybody has gone mad on this thread! I need a drink after reading all the duress caused by Secret Reaper and I dont even drink!!!

To my Secret Reaper no worries Mr. Gris is not biting his nails off waiting for his gift. Mr. Gris will simply go yard sale hopping and find something for himself as he waits


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

johnny, love your poem


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Patience Friends, Patience! All good things come to those who wait(Patiently though! Lol!)...

I am in no real rush to recieve as I dont decorate my home until Oct 1st. So we have plenty of time to receive our gifts. I myself have not received anything as well but can easily appease my hunger for props/decor by driving to my local Spirit, Halloween Superstore, Express, Target, biglots, Walgreens, Michaels, rite-aid and even the 99 cent only stores!

This thread must really be placing some pressure on those who have not shipped their reapee's gift already! Lol! They must be sweating, running around looking for that last minute gift due to the procrastination... I too procrastinate often so I know how it is! LOL!

May all reaps be all you wish for! Happy Reaping everyone!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

NOWHINING said:


> I have gotten a REALLLLLY PRIVATE Email from Halloween Forum, Larry letting me know what is goin on. I was reallly SHOCK to hear where my SR is. I am not telling nor do I know whom or what it is. I just know what is it.
> 
> I am not really whining here am I? Do I sound like I am whining? I didnt mean too for Larry to send me an email.


HUH? You can't write something like that and not expound on it! Geesh, now I"m going to whine!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> *HALLOW AND SHEESH!!! MY BRAIN IS SOOO FIRED!! (AND FRIED TOO!!)
> What I THOUGHT was my Secret Reaper gift - turns out NOT to be at all!! Oh well--- I can only explain later - but NOW this means that I STILL have not received mine yet either - NOR do I have a CLUE as to WHO is my SR!! LOL LOL LOL Perhaps if I had eaten as many candy corns as Ms Meeples, my brain would be working better...!
> 
> OK - so now I take the Spooki' Mama Glitter Pill and start to wait like a maniac for My Reaper gift...
> ...


Opening my second bag of candy corn and smiling while reading all these posts....thankful that I had a reaper that was not only good but also sooooooooooooo efficient


----------



## Joiseygal (Jun 10, 2009)

September 17th has finally arrived! Today is the last day to mail your victims gifts!  I figure I don't have too much longer to wait now. This is torture!


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Kymmm said:


> Someone send osenator his gift for God's sake... he (along with Terra and spookimama) is losing his mind!!! Who thought a Secret Reaper exchange could be so dangerous to your mental health??!!


Next year we should have a new rule: No Whining until after deadline date.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

MsMeeple said:


> Opening my second bag of candy corn and smiling while reading all these posts....thankful that I had a reaper that was not only good but also sooooooooooooo efficient


*Frustrated - I flop head first into my bowl of Skyline chili -- and dream that candy corn-eating snakes will take over the Netherlands while tiny black spiders invade every pie Meeps ever bakes. . . .
*


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Psssssttttt......I've been reaped! Squeeeeeeeee!


----------



## halloween junkie (Mar 14, 2009)

If you haven't been reaped yet keep an eye on Tuesday for a Brown Truck with the leters UPS. I mailed mine out last night and it should be to my Secret Reaper sometime Tuesday!!! I'm not telling who's going to get it! I hope you like it.


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

I sent mine out today and it will arrive at my victims house on tuesday


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*If I'm not mistaken my Victim has been officially REAPED!  I however have not  But there is always today when I get home or Tomorrow or Monday....Ooooh Im so excited *

*Maybe Halloween Junkies gift is coming my way?? *


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

got my victim's gift out. deadline and me? we are real close! PMing the tracking info momentarily. wooooo.
oh yeah this one is a secret secret reaper gift too. I forgot to glue my creepy spider the the inside of the box. hahahah
it was going to me my "tell".


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

Spooki~I have also been waiting a loooong time. ***patiently*** i might add AHEM. =)


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

The deadline has come, the gifts they must be gone,
soon even the whiners can sing the song.....

I've been reaped, I've been reaped, I've been reaped!

Well we all know as it can be assumed, Spook is last as she is doomed.
But even she can sing along, with the others as they exclaim in song.....

I've been reaped, I've been reaped, I've been reaped!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

JohnnyAppleseed said:


> The deadline has come, the gifts they must be gone,
> soon even the whiners can sing the song.....
> 
> I've been reaped, I've been reaped, I've been reaped!
> ...


*LOL I loved this! *


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm nervous my gift won't live up to my victims expectations. Is this normal or am I just worrying too much?


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

katshead42 said:


> I'm nervous my gift won't live up to my victims expectations. Is this normal or am I just worrying too much?


You're worrying too much. I'm sure your victim will love it.

On another note. I'm with meeps. I had an efficient reaper and have been enjoying my gifts while the rest of you are impatiently waiting. lol.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

katshead42 said:


> I'm nervous my gift won't live up to my victims expectations. Is this normal or am I just worrying too much?



That fact that you are thinking that means you at least put some thought into it & care. I'm sure it's great.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I've been (partially) reaped!!! My husband called me at work to tell me my reaper gift arrived. I asked how he knows that's what it is & he said there's a poem on the box. Now I just have to wait 5 more hours to get home & open it!!


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher (Jul 27, 2009)

Halloween Princess said:


> I've been (partially) reaped!!! My husband called me at work to tell me my reaper gift arrived. I asked how he knows that's what it is & he said there's a poem on the box. Now I just have to wait 5 more hours to get home & open it!!


You have any personal time? Sounds like a good reason to leave early to me!


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

the suspense is building up......................................baahhhahahhhaaaaa


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Pumpkin Butcher said:


> You have any personal time? Sounds like a good reason to leave early to me!



I was thinking the same thing.  I think it's worse to know it's waiting for me at home than it not being here at all. Seriously though, I am so bored at work right now. I usually have patients Friday afternoons but no one was scheduled in my clinic today for some reason.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Boo Baby!! said:


> I did include my name, kind of wish I had kept the anonymity alive though, for now at least. This was my first reaper experience so I didn't know all the angles.


Take it from one who knows - don't torture your Reapee like that!  I got my gift weeks ago & still have no idea who sent it! I tore the packing stuff apart looking for a card, name, anything - nada. I don't want them to think I don't love what I got, but what can I do??! 

I did some searching on the member list & think I may have figured it out, but am not 100% sure.


----------



## Azrielle (Aug 24, 2009)

Someone's getting reaped on Monday!! I had so much fun creating and crafting for this!! I hope she likes everything!! Patiently waiting for mine,or well jumping up everytime I hear a big truck!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Azrielle said:


> Someone's getting reaped on Monday!! I had so much fun creating and crafting for this!! I hope she likes everything!! Patiently waiting for mine,or well jumping up everytime I hear a big truck!


*OOoh you said SHE you hope She likes it??? Oooh that could be me!!! Maybe!!*


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Okay, now that I've had such a good time gathering my items and sending them on, I'm antsy and wanting to run home to see if I have a package.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*With apologies to Edgar...*

Once upon a midnight dreary, while I pondered, weak and weary,
Over many a quaint and curious Secret Reaper of forgotten lore,
While I nodded, nearly napping, suddenly there came a tapping,
As of some postman gently rapping, rapping at my chamber door.
"'Tis some Reaper," I uttered, "tapping at my chamber door !!?-
Hopefully this, and nothing more!" . . .

And the silken sad uncertain rustling of each purple curtain
Thrilled me - filled me with fantastic terrors never felt before;
So that now, to still the beating of my heart, I stood repeating,
"'At last my Reaper is entreating entrance at my chamber door!
Some Secret Reaper entreating entrance at my chamber door -
With my gift - and nothing more!"

*I have just mailed my Reaper Gift(s). 
Must my victim wait any longer? Quote the Raven - Nevermore!! !
*


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

LOL, HSB, that is a great poem!!

well, I have been reaped, thank you secret reaper, i LOVE what I received! you ROCK!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Okay people, let see the goods!

I hope my reapee shares theirs because I didn't learn my lesson last year & forgot to take a pic before mailing. Meeps, you weren't first to receive across the ocean because my victim received August 23rd.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I sent my package. I hope you like it. I bet you will. It has some shine in some places. Be careful it is BREAKABLE! Lots of peanuts and newspapers surround. 

Really? Can we post now Bethene?


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Here is the original!*



bethene said:


> LOL, HSB, that is a great poem!!
> 
> well, I have been reaped, thank you secret reaper, i LOVE what I received! you ROCK!


*The Raven by Edgar Allan Poe*
Once upon a midnight dreary, while I pondered, weak and weary,
Over many a quaint and curious volume of forgotten lore,
While I nodded, nearly napping, suddenly there came a tapping,
As of some one gently rapping, rapping at my chamber door.
"'Tis some visitor," I muttered, "tapping at my chamber door -
Only this, and nothing more."

Ah, distinctly I remember it was in the bleak December,
And each separate dying ember wrought its ghost upon the floor.
Eagerly I wished the morrow; - vainly I had sought to borrow
From my books surcease of sorrow - sorrow for the lost Lenore -
For the rare and radiant maiden whom the angels name Lenore -
Nameless here for evermore.

And the silken sad uncertain rustling of each purple curtain
Thrilled me - filled me with fantastic terrors never felt before;
So that now, to still the beating of my heart, I stood repeating,
"'Tis some visitor entreating entrance at my chamber door -
Some late visitor entreating entrance at my chamber door; -
This it is, and nothing more."

Presently my soul grew stronger; hesitating then no longer,
"Sir," said I, "or Madam, truly your forgiveness I implore;
But the fact is I was napping, and so gently you came rapping,
And so faintly you came tapping, tapping at my chamber door,
That I scarce was sure I heard you"- here I opened wide the door; -
Darkness there, and nothing more.

Deep into that darkness peering, long I stood there wondering, fearing,
Doubting, dreaming dreams no mortals ever dared to dream before;
But the silence was unbroken, and the stillness gave no token,
And the only word there spoken was the whispered word, "Lenore?"
This I whispered, and an echo murmured back the word, "Lenore!" -
Merely this, and nothing more.

Back into the chamber turning, all my soul within me burning,
Soon again I heard a tapping somewhat louder than before.
"Surely," said I, "surely that is something at my window lattice:
Let me see, then, what thereat is, and this mystery explore -
Let my heart be still a moment and this mystery explore; -
'Tis the wind and nothing more."

Open here I flung the shutter, when, with many a flirt and flutter,
In there stepped a stately raven of the saintly days of yore;
Not the least obeisance made he; not a minute stopped or stayed he;
But, with mien of lord or lady, perched above my chamber door -
Perched upon a bust of Pallas just above my chamber door -
Perched, and sat, and nothing more.

Then this ebony bird beguiling my sad fancy into smiling,
By the grave and stern decorum of the countenance it wore.
"Though thy crest be shorn and shaven, thou," I said, "art sure no craven,
Ghastly grim and ancient raven wandering from the Nightly shore -
Tell me what thy lordly name is on the Night's Plutonian shore!"
Quoth the Raven, "Nevermore."

Much I marvelled this ungainly fowl to hear discourse so plainly,
Though its answer little meaning- little relevancy bore;
For we cannot help agreeing that no living human being
Ever yet was blest with seeing bird above his chamber door -
Bird or beast upon the sculptured bust above his chamber door,
With such name as "Nevermore."

But the raven, sitting lonely on the placid bust, spoke only
That one word, as if his soul in that one word he did outpour.
Nothing further then he uttered- not a feather then he fluttered -
Till I scarcely more than muttered, "other friends have flown before -
On the morrow he will leave me, as my hopes have flown before."
Then the bird said, "Nevermore."

Startled at the stillness broken by reply so aptly spoken,
"Doubtless," said I, "what it utters is its only stock and store,
Caught from some unhappy master whom unmerciful Disaster
Followed fast and followed faster till his songs one burden bore -
Till the dirges of his Hope that melancholy burden bore
Of 'Never - nevermore'."

But the Raven still beguiling all my fancy into smiling,
Straight I wheeled a cushioned seat in front of bird, and bust and door;
Then upon the velvet sinking, I betook myself to linking
Fancy unto fancy, thinking what this ominous bird of yore -
What this grim, ungainly, ghastly, gaunt and ominous bird of yore
Meant in croaking "Nevermore."

This I sat engaged in guessing, but no syllable expressing
To the fowl whose fiery eyes now burned into my bosom's core;
This and more I sat divining, with my head at ease reclining
On the cushion's velvet lining that the lamplight gloated o'er,
But whose velvet violet lining with the lamplight gloating o'er,
She shall press, ah, nevermore!

Then methought the air grew denser, perfumed from an unseen censer
Swung by Seraphim whose footfalls tinkled on the tufted floor.
"Wretch," I cried, "thy God hath lent thee - by these angels he hath sent thee
Respite - respite and nepenthe, from thy memories of Lenore:
Quaff, oh quaff this kind nepenthe and forget this lost Lenore!"
Quoth the Raven, "Nevermore."

"Prophet!" said I, "thing of evil! - prophet still, if bird or devil! -
Whether Tempter sent, or whether tempest tossed thee here ashore,
Desolate yet all undaunted, on this desert land enchanted -
On this home by horror haunted- tell me truly, I implore -
Is there - is there balm in Gilead? - tell me - tell me, I implore!"
Quoth the Raven, "Nevermore."

"Prophet!" said I, "thing of evil - prophet still, if bird or devil!
By that Heaven that bends above us - by that God we both adore -
Tell this soul with sorrow laden if, within the distant Aidenn,
It shall clasp a sainted maiden whom the angels name Lenore -
Clasp a rare and radiant maiden whom the angels name Lenore."
Quoth the Raven, "Nevermore."

"Be that word our sign in parting, bird or fiend," I shrieked, upstarting -
"Get thee back into the tempest and the Night's Plutonian shore!
Leave no black plume as a token of that lie thy soul hath spoken!
Leave my loneliness unbroken!- quit the bust above my door!
Take thy beak from out my heart, and take thy form from off my door!"
Quoth the Raven, "Nevermore."

And the Raven, never flitting, still is sitting, still is sitting
On the pallid bust of Pallas just above my chamber door;
And his eyes have all the seeming of a demon's that is dreaming,
And the lamplight o'er him streaming throws his shadow on the floor;
And my soul from out that shadow that lies floating on the floor
Shall be lifted - nevermore!

*and to learn about it...*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Raven


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I have been reaped!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you so much


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

SimplyJenn said:


> Really? Can we post now Bethene?


Yes, can we post now? I thought I read somewhere that we could share on shipping deadline? Just want to check because I plan to share as soon as I get home & get to open my gift


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> *Frustrated - I flop head first into my bowl of Skyline chili -- and dream that candy corn-eating snakes will take over the Netherlands while tiny black spiders invade every pie Meeps ever bakes. . . .
> *


Thanks susie  lol


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Halloween Princess said:


> I've been (partially) reaped!!! My husband called me at work to tell me my reaper gift arrived. I asked how he knows that's what it is & he said there's a poem on the box. Now I just have to wait 5 more hours to get home & open it!!


Nice to see that SOMEONE on this thread has a shred of patience


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

MsMeeple said:


> Nice to see that SOMEONE on this thread has a shred of patience


Just a shred.


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

I keep reading this thread and love how everyone is so excited. I feel sorry for you Halloween Princess....knowing it is at home waiting for you!! Makes for a long day. Can't wait to get my gift too, and see what everyone has received!!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

halloweencreature said:


> I keep reading this thread and love how everyone is so excited. I feel sorry for you Halloween Princess....knowing it is at home waiting for you!! Makes for a long day. Can't wait to get my gift too, and see what everyone has received!!


Or she has to talk her hubby into bringing it to the office hahaha Of course poetic justice would have been if spooki had gotten and then had to wait 5 hours while working muhaha


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great poem Hallow Susie Boo!


----------



## Ryadread (Oct 24, 2006)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *OOoh you said SHE you hope She likes it??? Oooh that could be me!!! Maybe!!*


Hah!! Orrrr...It could be coming to me Spooki!! I'm a SHE...and this SHE has not been reaped yet!!

Side note, Somebodies getting REAPED on Monday...and its a SHE!!!


----------



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

THANK YOU SO MUCH SECRET REAPER! I love you and ALL my Halloween prizes!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *OOoh you said SHE you hope She likes it??? Oooh that could be me!!! Maybe!!*


 
Unless they are playing a trick and it's really for a He which could ME??


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I can't take the suspense any longer. Can we all revel our selfs now to the whole forum? Even if we haven't gotten our gift yet it would be nice to know we were not forgotten about you know what I mean? Plus in all fairness it is the shipping deadline and most people have there's sent by now. (Im still running late but Scaterd Screams nows)

PLEASE,PLEASE,PLEASE reveal who your victem is. I'm dying over here.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*WE WANT PICS!!! WE WANT PICS!!!! BETHENE Can we pleeeeeease pretty please with a candy corn on top start posting pics of what our Reaper sent us??? I am dying to see everyones loot*


----------



## Azrielle (Aug 24, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *OOoh you said SHE you hope She likes it??? Oooh that could be me!!! Maybe!!*


 sorry to tease you....or am I


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*No im pretty sure its me  *


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

I sent my victims package 2 weeks ago almost and have not heard a thing. Hope they liked it. It was my first year and I may not be as creative as everyone else.  I am very excited to be reaped and see everyone's pictures!


----------



## Poison Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

Ok, can't listen any longer without adding my whine......LOL

I mailed out on Monday and don't think they have gotten their gift yet, wow the waiting is so hard! I want to know I made their day........at least I hope they like it. 

Now the waiting is getting to be to much, like the rest of you I am really in need of a Xanax!
The pressure is getting to me and it's all that purple glitter, the whining and the damn flying monkeys that worry me.......LOL

Hope we ALL get to know SOON!!!!!!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I am still not sure if I'm breaking the rules, but if so, I'm guess I'm a rule breaker  I knew as soon as I read the tag that said "from your Dutch reaper" that is was MsMeeples!!

Here it is!! The picture doesn't do justice. She obviously did some researching into me. I got a skeleton fairy in it's cage (georgous - in a creey way), faux pumpkins, a witch garden pick, an ornament for my Halloween tree, and a whole bunch of amazing stuff for my theme.

A homemade batman mobile, stickers, posters, figurines, a superheros theme song CD mix, a superheroes dance songs CD mix & burts to hang from the ceiling (blam, wham, bang & more not shown). 

I couldn't believe how much fit in that box!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

As some of you know, my driveway is a long and twisting affair, that begins by sending you through some somewhat overgrown forest, before emerging into the fields and antidue-ish looking buildings...that you travel past before finally arriving at the house. Guess it was a bit too much for the UPS driver. For you see, this evening as we emerged from the woods, what do we spy on the edge of the woods, far from home...but a package...placed gently, upright, in the clearing...right next to signs of a hasty retreat.

Indeed, The Auditor has been reaped...and Thank You, My Friend, Thank you!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

That is too funny Auditor! Good thing you found it before it sat there too long.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Halloween Princess said:


> I am still not sure if I'm breaking the rules, but if so, I'm guess I'm a rule breaker  I knew as soon as I read the tag that said "from your Dutch reaper" that is was MsMeeples!!
> 
> Here it is!! The picture doesn't do justice. She obviously did some researching into me. I got a skeleton fairy in it's cage (georgous - in a creey way), faux pumpkins, a witch garden pick, an ornament for my Halloween tree, and a whole bunch of amazing stuff for my theme.
> 
> ...




*Halloweenprincess!! I love a good rule breaker  You made out girlfriend you made out! Meeps sure did her research when it came to her vicitm. Love that you posted pics I am dying here wanting to see everyone else's loot. Comeon anyone else want to post???*


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

THere are two threads running about the secret reaper. I hope we get the photos all on one so that we can come back to this during the long boring winter and relive the excitement of this!!! I have to take photos of mine, but will post soon.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

*My secret reaper treasures*

Ohhhhhhh! If others are posting, I'm going to post too. I've been dying to show everyone the "treasures" I received from my secret reaper. 










My reaper got me spooky cloth which you can never have enough of and crows and potion bottles for my witch or fortune teller scene. He didn't label them so I could figure out where I wanted to use them. I love the large bottle with the snakes. Very unique. The small busts will be used as bookends for my spell books. Thank you Mrgris. You were an awesome secret reaper.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Sent mine out today, they said it would take 8 days. Ugh so hold on my reaper you will receive yours soon enough. I haven't received anything yet, but I'm hoping to soon.

Love the gifts I've seen so far!!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Ajbanz, love your haul, especially the bottles. Great idea to use to busts as book ends.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

My Secret Reaper gift arrived today,
But not intact, to my dismay.
The postal service is such a jerk,
To damage my Reaper's awesome, hard work!
I LOVE my gift anyway,
I will make some repairs to the way its displayed.
It fits my theme to the "core",
You can't find this in any store!
I haven't figured out yet who you are,
But I want you to know that YOU'RE A STAR!!!!!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Great poem cinders. But so sad it came damaged. I'm sure you can fix it up nicely.


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

You're all going to think I'm crazy but even though I am excited about receiving a reaper package what is really bumming me out is the fact that I have heard nothing from my reapee. According to the tracking number they received it on the 13th and since I'm a stalker I guess (lol) I know they have been on the forum since then...

I guess I'm just too needy...I really, REALLY need to know they liked it.


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

i am sitting and waiting patiently  so far not sign of package yet, and i hope my reaper likes there gift when they get it tuesday


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

SimplyJenn said:


> Next year we should have a new rule: No Whining until after deadline date.


 
*HEY!!!!! *


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

msmeeple said:


> huh? You can't write something like that and not expound on it! Geesh, now i"m going to whine!


 
:d but i did!! :d


----------



## LonnieC (May 19, 2010)

Boo Baby!! said:


> You're all going to think I'm crazy but even though I am excited about receiving a reaper package what is really bumming me out is the fact that I have heard nothing from my reapee. According to the tracking number they received it on the 13th and since I'm a stalker I guess (lol) I know they have been on the forum since then...
> 
> I guess I'm just too needy...I really, REALLY need to know they liked it.


Boo Baby - I spoke to them and they said they LOVED it! okay, so I'm lying...but I'm sure they did!!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Boo Baby, maybe you should check with them to make sure they actually received it. A couple times I've had things I've ordered show as delivered on tracking but they definitely weren't on my porch. Turns out they were delivered a couple houses down & the neighbor waited a few days before bringing them to me. 

Or perhaps they're on vacation, playing on the forum remotely, but their house sitter brought the package in.... I'm sure I can come up with some more explanations


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Boo Baby!! said:


> You're all going to think I'm crazy but even though I am excited about receiving a reaper package what is really bumming me out is the fact that I have heard nothing from my reapee. According to the tracking number they received it on the 13th and since I'm a stalker I guess (lol) I know they have been on the forum since then...
> 
> I guess I'm just too needy...I really, REALLY need to know they liked it.


Thats just RUDE!!!!!


----------



## ssflipo13 (Nov 8, 2008)

FED EX says that my reapee should get their package today! I hope so. I really hope they like what I`ve sent them. (sitting here chain smoking and bitting nails)I haven`t seen many posts lately from my reapee ? Maybe the reapee is a zombie and forgot how to type?


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

I was concerned that maybe it was delivered to the incorrect address actually. I'm sure if s/he got it they must have stuff going on and be busy and when they get a chance they will get a message to me.

I found the whole picking something out for someone else, being limited to the $20.00 budget (in Canada trust me $20.00 doesn't get a whole lot!!), and my own personal total lack of talent at making homemade crafts was pretty stressful. So this fun experience has been a wee bit stressful for me and now not hearing anything is just stressing me more...lolol

Can't wait to see everyones goodies though!!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Boo Baby -- If I am your victim - I didn't get my gift yet.... just an FYI. 

In any case - I lost and entire Christmas package to robbers in the condo where I sent a big holiday box for my sons last Christmas. It was such a bummer. UPS said it had been delivered - but someone stole it from the front delivery station. 

If that has happened to your reaper gift - I am soo sorry. Can you see if someone signed for it? Or if the tracking info can tell EXACTLY where it was delivered... as in a public spot (like a condo building or apartment complex or group home or...prison!) 

I hope it all turns out in the end - and you get the appreciation you deserve!


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2010)

I GOT A PEEPER FROM MY REAPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I absolutely love it!!!!! Thank you very much, Secret Reaper!!! I've been playing with it since I got it!! Been wanting one of these for a very, very long time. It is the PERFECT gift! THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh oh, need to send my monkeys out again, cc was naughty!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Boobaby, I conpletely under stand how you are feeling, I made a wreath for the secret santa in July for Larry's other forum and while I knew it was delivered, they didn't get back to me right away, thought for wure they didn't like it, but turns out life got real hectic for her right then, so maybe thats it, when I get back from camping, I will check it out if you still haven't heard, OK? we will be back Monday for a while, if I can before we leave today I will, but don't know if I will get the chance.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2010)

bethene said:


> oh oh, need to send my monkeys out again, cc was naughty!


oops, My humble apologies, boss.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

BooBaby, I would PM the person and check with them. Also, double check your PM box. Recently, I got several PMs at once and totally overlooked one of them and didn't read it. I have a couple that still show as unread from the ones for the cards that I am still saving. I don't know why they say unread because I have looked at all of them. Anyway, maybe you overlooked a PM or they emailed your email addy. (I don't use the email address much that I have listed here---so just a thought.) I am sure they loved what you sent.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Love the peeper and the spotlight to show it off. Your SR did a great job.


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

This was my first year at this....hope my reaper gift to someone didn't suck


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

*I'm trying to thank my reaper, but I have no idea who you are!  Hopefully it shall be revealed to me!*


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

bethene said:


> you guys totally crack me up!!
> now all you children behave or all of you will have to send your gifts to ME!!
> 
> AND I will send my flying monkeys to go get them!! cuz I am NOT afraid to use them!!


ooooh flying monkeys !!!! i wanna see them lol do they have little hats and vest on too ?????


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

Tumblindice said:


> NW, you are NOT living up to your forum name, and quite frankly you should be studying!


hahahhahaah yeah she should !!!! but like she keeps saying the cats are laying on her homework lol


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

ssflipo13 said:


> Happy 20th spookilicious mama


yupp (HOLLERS...........HAPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY 20TH AAANNNNNNVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVEEEEEEERRRRRRRRSAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY SPOOKILICIOUS )


----------



## baboomgirl (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi all, have enjoyed reading about everyone's packages and surprises but sadly, no package here yet  Im an at home mom and run to the door every time i hear that darn truck go down the street lol.
Was wondering since the Friday deadline has passed, will there be any reminders or posts regarding who has/has not received their gifts yet?


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

osenator said:


> I hope you guys are happy, I dreamed last night I received 7 HUGE boxes, from Texas (?), written Halloween Reaper gifts on them. Surprised at the size, I said to myself "Wow, this person must be rich!". As I help my wife to bring in the boxes one by one, real life scorpions start falling out from one of the box! Of course, one of my cat start playing with it, but I manage to grab the cat before it stung it. I step on the scorpions and they didn't die!!!
> 
> I then woke... Man, my brain is screwing with me! (L)


OH MY !!! yup sounds like yer brain is SCREWING WITH YA lol


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

JohnnyAppleseed said:


> I posted thiis little diddy on the "SR deadline is upon us" thread, but thought it applied here as well.......
> 
> Away it goes to places unknown,
> soon to my victim I will be known.
> ...



oh that is awsome!!!!!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

SimplyJenn said:


> Next year we should have a new rule: No Whining until after deadline date.


ROLFMFAO way to go !!!!!!!!( YEAH SIS (NOWHINING) TRY THAT LOL )


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

Halloween Princess said:


> I've been (partially) reaped!!! My husband called me at work to tell me my reaper gift arrived. I asked how he knows that's what it is & he said there's a poem on the box. Now I just have to wait 5 more hours to get home & open it!!


oh what a teaser !!!! stuck at work while yer goodies are waiting for you at home !!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

Halloween Princess said:


> I am still not sure if I'm breaking the rules, but if so, I'm guess I'm a rule breaker  I knew as soon as I read the tag that said "from your Dutch reaper" that is was MsMeeples!!
> 
> Here it is!! The picture doesn't do justice. She obviously did some researching into me. I got a skeleton fairy in it's cage (georgous - in a creey way), faux pumpkins, a witch garden pick, an ornament for my Halloween tree, and a whole bunch of amazing stuff for my theme.
> 
> ...


oh thoses are awsome!!! good job reaper!!!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

ajbanz said:


> Ohhhhhhh! If others are posting, I'm going to post too. I've been dying to show everyone the "treasures" I received from my secret reaper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awsome!!! good job reaper!!!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

creeepycathy said:


> I GOT A PEEPER FROM MY REAPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I absolutely love it!!!!! Thank you very much, Secret Reaper!!! I've been playing with it since I got it!! Been wanting one of these for a very, very long time. It is the PERFECT gift! THANK YOU!!!!


ooh wicked!!! good job reaper!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I think Spookyone gotten REAP! How do I know this? I have the package. NO I did not open it and yes Spookyone knows I have it right now. =]


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

HOLY SMOKES I'VE JUST BEEN REAPED AND I LOVE IT!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH MY REAPER!!! I'll POST PICS LATER TODAY!!! AGAIN THANK YOU!!!


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

P.S. I want to know who it was. Will I ever find out?


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> I think Spookyone gotten REAP! How do I know this? I have the package. NO I did not open it and yes Spookyone knows I have it right now. =]


oh gee rub it in why dont ya ... cant help it if my truck needs wheel studs replaced!! btw my hubby said he will stop by ater his work meeting and pick it up so NAH NAH NAH NAH hahahahha


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

spookyone said:


> oh gee rub it in why dont ya ... cant help it if my truck needs wheel studs replaced!! btw my hubby said he will stop by ater his work meeting and pick it up so NAH NAH NAH NAH hahahahha


 
JUST FOR THAT, I WILL HIDE IT!!!! NAH NAH NAH NAH NAH!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> JUST FOR THAT, I WILL HIDE IT!!!! NAH NAH NAH NAH NAH!


heheh just for that i shall sic the monsters ( my boys) on you and make sure they are lock and loaded and their nerf guns are too!!!


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Just checked and my reapee will be getting their package Monday.


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

I was REAPED!!!! I LOVE my gifts soooooo very much! Thank you whoever you are!!???? I will post pictures soon! THANK YOU AGAIN!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

( mocking mimic...) 
heheh just for that i shall sic the monsters ( my boys) on you and make sure they are lock and loaded and their nerf guns are too!!!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> ( mocking mimic...)
> heheh just for that i shall sic the monsters ( my boys) on you and make sure they are lock and loaded and their nerf guns are too!!!


lol just you wait!!!!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Halloween Princess said:


> I am still not sure if I'm breaking the rules, but if so, I'm guess I'm a rule breaker  I knew as soon as I read the tag that said "from your Dutch reaper" that is was MsMeeples!!
> 
> Here it is!! The picture doesn't do justice. She obviously did some researching into me. I got a skeleton fairy in it's cage (georgous - in a creey way), faux pumpkins, a witch garden pick, an ornament for my Halloween tree, and a whole bunch of amazing stuff for my theme.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you're a rule breaker and glad you liked everything. It took much longer to get there than they told me. Was beginning to think customs saw the skellie and confiscated it!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Finally! Gifts and pics!! Great looking gifts everyone! Well except for spooki who still has to wait 10 days....oops, 9 days now 

Can eat my candy corn with less guilt now....not that there was THAT much guilt to start with lol

MsM


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I just got my present in the mail and it's awesome! Some neat stuff in there, and it's right on that line between ghoulishness and cuteness. Very neat, and there is even a card with images from Halloween postcards of times past! THANKS Secret Reaper, you are my favorite creeper!!


----------



## zacharybinx (Apr 28, 2009)

So here is the super fun stuff I got:










Thanks again Secret Reaper


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

My Reapee got her gifts... and she loves them... WooHoo! Now if mine would come... the poor postman thinks I'm stalking him.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*OOOOh look at all the rule breakers !!!!!! LOL I love it! Still have not been reaped but I know its because mine went out last minute as requested by ALL OF YOU! Thats ok that just means mine will be the best Reaper Gift Ever *


----------



## Arronaf (Sep 9, 2008)

Still waiting on my secret reaper gift, but i god good news!

My reapee got their gifts and liked them! Made me feel great.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I have not been reaped yet either, Spooki. I am still patiently waiiiiiitinng!!
I can say my sister, Spookyone got REAPED today and boy, her gift is really something. You will have to bug spookyone about posting pictures....


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

NOWHINING said:


> I have not been reaped yet either, Spooki. I am still patiently waiiiiiitinng!!
> I can say my sister, Spookyone got REAPED today and boy, her gift is really something. You will have to bug spookyone about posting pictures....


*SPOOKIONE Post pictures dang it!!!  I mean please *


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Y'all sound so sad. Now I feel really bad waiting till the last day. But I did legitametly have a LOT going on this week. Son had an MRI on thumb and so much more. :'( I hope everyone gets their stuff real real soon and I hope it was worth the wait. AND I HOPE that I will soon hear from my Victim I hope SHE likes what I got HER. Oops did I just REALLY do that?


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

SimplyJenn said:


> Y'all sound so sad. Now I feel really bad waiting till the last day. But I did legitametly have a LOT going on this week. Son had an MRI on thumb and so much more. :'( I hope everyone gets their stuff real real soon and I hope it was worth the wait. AND I HOPE that I will soon hear from my Victim I hope SHE likes what I got HER. Oops did I just REALLY do that?



*You did that SHE and HER thing on purpose  LOL Ok well this is another one that could very well be for me  *


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *SPOOKIONE Post pictures dang it!!!  I mean please *


lol aw dont worry i will sooooonnn ...... (lol I OPENDED MY GIFT IN FRONT OF MY DEAR SISTER HEHEHEHEH aint i mean!!!!!!!! )I love my gift!!! told my sis it was better than christmas!!!! i already got plans for my dear sweet gifts.. first gotta fix the one . i had broke.. just cant use it the one way so im gonna use it another way 

for my reaper ........YOU FREAKING ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

Boo Baby!! said:


> I was concerned that maybe it was delivered to the incorrect address actually. I'm sure if s/he got it they must have stuff going on and be busy and when they get a chance they will get a message to me.
> 
> I found the whole picking something out for someone else, being limited to the $20.00 budget (in Canada trust me $20.00 doesn't get a whole lot!!), and my own personal total lack of talent at making homemade crafts was pretty stressful. So this fun experience has been a wee bit stressful for me and now not hearing anything is just stressing me more...lolol
> 
> Can't wait to see everyones goodies though!!


I found it very stressful too picking something for someone else. You are right about the whole searching for a good prezzie for 20 Canadian Dollars  We will hear for our victims I am sure.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

creeepycathy said:


> I GOT A PEEPER FROM MY REAPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I absolutely love it!!!!! Thank you very much, Secret Reaper!!! I've been playing with it since I got it!! Been wanting one of these for a very, very long time. It is the PERFECT gift! THANK YOU!!!!


That Awesome! Your Reaper is very talented. I love the epitaph just the right amount of spooky! Thanks for sharing early


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

creeepycathy said:


> I GOT A PEEPER FROM MY REAPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I absolutely love it!!!!! Thank you very much, Secret Reaper!!! I've been playing with it since I got it!! Been wanting one of these for a very, very long time. It is the PERFECT gift! THANK YOU!!!!


I think you got reaped by Terra. Atleaste that looks like her work. Great reaper gift.


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

that is a sweet peeper, i can only hope i get a gift as awsome as that but i am not picky i will love anything, just still sitting here waiting patiently for my package to arrive


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

*Secret Reaper Package*

OK I mailed my package Friday at 1:00 p.m. and I did take a few pictures of the box. So for all the people that has not received there gift yet, how many think this package is yours of course there are a few hints on the box.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Cool box Arlita! I love the concept design and effort placed into this! Two thumbs up to ya!


----------



## Joiseygal (Jun 10, 2009)

Arlita said:


> OK I mailed my package Friday at 1:00 p.m. and I did take a few pictures of the box. So for all the people that has not received there gift yet, how many think this package is yours of course there are a few hints on the box.


Ohhh...I hope it is for me...I hope it is for me!  If you put that much attention on the box I could imagine what is in it.
Everyone looks like they are really happy with their gifts. I really love Creepy Cathy's peeper gift. Someone put a lot of work into that. Anyway this is a fun thread to watch!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2010)

rockplayson said:


> I think you got reaped by Terra. Atleaste that looks like her work. Great reaper gift.


not from Terra but another master tombstone maker on this forum.  
btw- there are hands for it. They're just not placed on the stone in that pic. . 
Loving my gift.............


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

creeepycathy said:


> not from Terra but another master tombstone maker on this forum.
> btw- there are hands for it. They're just not placed on the stone in that pic. .
> Loving my gift.............


Wow! I love that stone!!! Is it black light reactive too? 

My victim was reaped and they love it too. WHEW!

I, alas, am still opening my front door like a peeper myself


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm beginning to think that Spooki will be reaped after folks in Group II start receiving theirs....what a shame! lol


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

JohnnyAppleseed said:


> I'm beginning to think that Spooki will be reaped after folks in Group II start receiving theirs....what a shame! lol


*LMAO! Im starting to think that too LOL Fear not my Secret Reaper I will wait patiently for my surprise to arrive. I actually am loving all the anticipation. Hey tomorrows Monday it could come then *

*Arlita!![/COLOR] Excellent job on the decorating of that gift! I was not nearly as creative.*


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow... I need a bag of popcorn to munch on while watching this show! lol I love the fact that my Reaper mailed early AND did a WONDERFUL job (I mailed early too) but, all this hype is making the evil me want to hold off next year..


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

The anticipation has got me on the edge too. I wonder if my victim will get her package tomorrow. I really hope soon as it is fragile. It is stamped fragile probably 50 times on the box by the postman. Not a big deal really tho. But I do hope to hear from her saying she got it.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

SimplyJenn said:


> The anticipation has got me on the edge too. I wonder if my victim will get her package tomorrow. I really hope soon as it is fragile. It is stamped fragile probably 50 times on the box by the postman. Not a big deal really tho. But I do hope to hear from her saying she got it.


*Dont worry SimplyJenn ill be sure and let you know as soon as I get it *


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Dont worry SimplyJenn ill be sure and let you know as soon as I get it *


 
No. I will let her know when *I* get it


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

I haven't gotten mine yet either.. I am hoping it comes before I leave town on Thursday. But if it doesn't, I will have my husband on the lookout. 

I just mailed mine out Friday and it should be at my victim's house Wednesday. I didn't sign it.. but I will PM them after it's delivered to see if they got it. 

I was a little concerned after I left UPS because I was shipping multiple packages... so I am really anxious to make sure everything goes where it is supposed to.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Terra said:


> No. I will let her know when *I* get it



*Note to self....set GPS to Terra's house for flying monkeys *


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm waiting like the rest of you. I was checking out the offical sign up and it look's like alot of new people to the forum signed up wich is good but it kind of worries me that they won't follow through. Everyone who is waiting on there gift I hope you get it soon. 

I'v let my victem know my gift to him is running a little late. (okay so about two weeks but hey he still knows and that's all that matters.

By friday can people reveal who they have? The people that have reaped and been reaped should go ahead and make it offical and show there stuff off if they have not alreaddy. They shoulden't have to wait on the rest of us this long.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I agree with the reveal. Bad thing is if someone didn't send theirs then they may get egged or something ya know? But remember Bethene said there would be consequences so she may have more than flying monkeys up her sleeves. Hopefully, she won't have to pull the wand OR the switch out.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

SimplyJenn said:


> I agree with the reveal. Bad thing is if someone didn't send theirs then they may get egged or something ya know? But remember Bethene said there would be consequences so she may have more than flying monkeys up her sleeves. Hopefully, she won't have to pull the wand OR the switch out.


So if you can't end up sending a gift out atleaste let your victem know. Hopfully this way they would understand and not wonder about there gift anymore. 

If you receive your gift but don't send one (just blowing them off) we should keep your screen name and IP address for next year.

So reaper's if your out there please pm your victiems if your running late on shipping. If it's expected to arive at your victems in a few days keep it a suprise. 

Scatterd Screams, you know I'm your reaper. While that's not a suprise anymore the gifts in your box will remain a mystery. I hope to have yours out soon.


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

Arlita said:


> OK I mailed my package Friday at 1:00 p.m. and I did take a few pictures of the box. So for all the people that has not received there gift yet, how many think this package is yours of course there are a few hints on the box.


ooh love what you did to the box !!!!


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Still waiting for mine too.. I wonder if my victim got my package, I hope she/he put pics, I am proud of what I manage to fit in it!


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

I got reaped yay I loved all of it got window hangers and glitter skelton and skulls a talkin floatin skull a black cat tin with candy, creepy cloth a spider and a awsome door hanger thanks so much ghost magnet loved it!http://i1206.photobucket.com/albums..._431483587311_664927311_5720536_4980369_n.jpghttp://i1206.photobucket.com/albums/bb454/kixgirl31/untitled.jpg


----------



## LonnieC (May 19, 2010)

Arlita said:


> OK I mailed my package Friday at 1:00 p.m. and I did take a few pictures of the box. So for all the people that has not received there gift yet, how many think this package is yours of course there are a few hints on the box.




ooohhh me! me! me! pick me! pick me! I would love to have just the box even! lol


I just realized that I left price tags on the things I packed for my victim...how tacky is that....sorry in advance victim......I'll even let you tell me how tacky I am later when you receive it....


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am still waiting patiently. Yes, I check the door sereval time a day. and watches the MIB (man in brown) drives by hoping that he will make a stop here.

See! Me not screaming. Me took a glitter purple pill that got stuck in my throat.
LA LA DA LA LA DA DOO DEEE DO DA!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, Spooki and No whining, yours both are on the way! so you can keep a eagle eye out for it!
i know it is past the Friday deadline, but shipping does some times take a while, so while I know every one is excited. lets wait a bit on the pics, OK? thanks! cuz we still have issues of some not contacting me.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Great gifts guttercat33! I love the glittered skelley 

Hey!! Who gave nowhining one of my glitter purple pills??? Of course it got stuck you have to know how to take it! Oh Geeze Louise, see this is what happens when you dont seek my assistance in taking the purple glitter pills!! I hope the rest of you learn from this....*


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

bethene said:


> cuz we still have issues of some not contacting me.


*Bethene I would be more than happy to let you borrow some of my best monkeys to fly with your monkeys when they head out to "visit" those of which you speak of. that is of course if your monkeys dont mind flying around with monkeys who wear glittered hats and vests and purple Boa's *


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Bethene I would be more than happy to let you borrow some of my best monkeys to fly with your monkeys when they head out to "visit" those of which you speak of. that is of course if your monkeys dont mind flying around with monkeys who wear glittered hats and vests and purple Boa's *


 
That goes for my monkeys too!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

uhhhhh.... I dont remember who gave me the glitter purple pills... You should have directions with them so people dont choke. I could sue you know?!


----------



## GhostMagnet (Jul 14, 2009)

Just for the record, I'm not whining! But I am sighing. In an-tici----pation.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

bethene said:


> well, Spooki and No whining, yours both are on the way! so you can keep a eagle eye out for it!
> i know it is past the Friday deadline, but shipping does some times take a while, so while I know every one is excited. lets wait a bit on the pics, OK? thanks! cuz we still have issues of some not contacting me.


 

Really??!! COOOOL!! CANT WAIT!!! My mom just asked me if the packages came in while I am at school, could she open it???
I looked at her saying "HE** NOOO!" She walked away laughing.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

NOWHINING said:


> Really??!! COOOOL!! CANT WAIT!!! My mom just asked me if the packages came in while I am at school, could she open it???
> I looked at her saying "HE** NOOO!" She walked away laughing.


 
That's too funny.  Would you let her open it if she promises to seal it backup for ya?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

GhostMagnet said:


> Just for the record, I'm not whining! But I am sighing. In an-tici----pation.


Surrrrrre!!!! You are not WHINING!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

rockplayson said:


> That's too funny.  Would you let her open it if she promises to seal it backup for ya?


 
I DONT WANT ANYONE TO TOUCH MY GIFT BUT ME!!!


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Yea Glad you two are getting yours. Wonder who they are from?


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

GhostMagnet said:


> Just for the record, I'm not whining! But I am sighing. In an-tici----pation.


SAY IT!!! Yay for that reference.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

SimplyJenn said:


> Yea Glad you two are getting yours. Wonder who they are from?


 
Which two? getting what? you know something? Tell me? prettttty please??


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

bethene said:


> well, Spooki and No whining, yours both are on the way! so you can keep a eagle eye out for it!
> i know it is past the Friday deadline, but shipping does some times take a while, so while I know every one is excited. lets wait a bit on the pics, OK? thanks! cuz we still have issues of some not contacting me.


LOL Rockplayson: above quote. I am glad Spooki is getting hers FINALLY LOL No Whining too.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Hey!! Who gave nowhining one of my glitter purple pills??? Of course it got stuck you have to know how to take it! Oh Geeze Louise, see this is what happens when you dont seek my assistance in taking the purple glitter pills!! I hope the rest of you learn from this....*


Aren't those purple glittery things suppositories!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

SimplyJenn said:


> Yea Glad you two are getting yours. Wonder who they are from?


 
I was told by an private email that mine is in the military and had to wait until 15th (payday) to mail it.... thats all I know.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

oooo that could be awesome!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

JohnnyAppleseed said:


> Aren't those purple glittery things suppositories!


 
THEY ARE?!! DANG IT!!


----------



## LonnieC (May 19, 2010)

JohnnyAppleseed said:


> Aren't those purple glittery things suppositories!


...egads


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey Beth, I am hoping I'm not on your list you are waiting for the Secret Reaper to respond with a tracking #. I remember when I was in 3rd grade and we did a Secret Santa, for a week I brought a gift everyday, and everyday I received nothing needless to say I felt very bad. If I am on your list and do receive nothing I would be very sad, but I do have faith in people and expect everyone to do the right thing. At least PM Beth and tell her when the package will be mailed.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

You won't get nothing. You will get something for sure. Bethene is super awesome and will make sure of it.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Super Freaking fablous Bethene


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

SimplyJenn said:


> You won't get nothing. You will get something for sure. Bethene is super awesome and will make sure of it.


That is correct, in fact I have already volunteered to be a Rescue Reaper if necessary. Everyone will get something, even those who did not ship their gifts as promised, they will get a visit from UNCLE NUNZIO and his baseball bat on Halloween!


----------



## Arronaf (Sep 9, 2008)

This made me shoot OJ out of my nose. Hooray for Uncle Nunzio. 

The SR has been a wonderful experience, just reading the thread is endless entertainment. 

If you haven't responded you better, there are double teaming monkies and Uncle Nunzio on standby now....





Tumblindice said:


> That is correct, in fact I have already volunteered to be a Rescue Reaper if necessary. Everyone will get something, even those who did not ship their gifts as promised, they will get a visit from UNCLE NUNZIO and his baseball bat on Halloween!


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Tumblindice said:


> That is correct, in fact I have already volunteered to be a Rescue Reaper if necessary. Everyone will get something, even those who did not ship their gifts as promised, they will get a visit from UNCLE NUNZIO and his baseball bat on Halloween!


lol Tumblin!! 

Well I spoke to my reapee and was very pleased and I must admit, relieved to find out she did in fact get it and likes it. 

So now I can focus my attention on getting a little something in a Halloween-type box at my own door...hopefully my reaper isn't one of the MIA... 

I had to edit my post...this is my 1000th post!! Yahoo!!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

bethene said:


> well, Spooki and No whining, yours both are on the way! so you can keep a eagle eye out for it!
> i know it is past the Friday deadline, but shipping does some times take a while, so while I know every one is excited. lets wait a bit on the pics, OK? thanks! cuz we still have issues of some not contacting me.


 
But...what about *Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee?*


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Waiting, waiting, waiting...hopefully this week I will get reaped!


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

This was my first secret reaper experience and it has been awesome. I have a question. Do i ever get to know who my super cool reaper is?


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Waiting with anticipation for my reaper to get hers........or is it his.......maybe it is hers.............nah, think it was a his................hmmmmmm. I will say it will be by Thursday latest if not sooner according to that Men in Brown tracking site. 

Did a little sketching on the box this year after seeing some of the great boxes from last year or hearing about them at least....trying to provide layers to the reaping! lol


----------



## Ryadread (Oct 24, 2006)

Today's Monday!! Will there be a mysterious package at my door??!! Will I have to wait no more?!

Honestly, I was totally fine until I mailed mine out on Friday. Now, this whole weekend...I have been jumping up and down actually WAITING for the weekend to be over. LOL! That's a first my friends...

I can't wait to see more pics! How long does everyone have to wait before posting?


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Was having a shower and heard a knock at my door...with a headfull of shampoo I couldn't get there...

Happily I found a little something tucked inside my mailbox and it was my super, fantastic reaper package!! What a fantastic way to start my week. 

Looking forward to hearing the good news from the rest of you who are still waiting.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm hoping that my victim gets all three boxes at the same time. They might be confused if they don't! The tracking says all three left one place at the same time but that only one has made it to the next location.....I REALLY hope that's a mistake.


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

I was reaped on Friday and I'm sooooo sorry I haven't been able to thank my wonderful SR until now (no access to computer all weekend ) I absolutely love love love my gifts!! When it is legal to post pics I will do so - I don't want a visit from any flying monkeys. . I think I know who my reaper is....hope I'm not wrong, but here goes....Thank you SR for the witch knee highs, glow-in-the-dark bats, Halloween dish towels (love that witchy one) and the "Witch is in/out" sign. I SIMPLY love everything. You rock.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Who Ya Gonna Call...?*



*RESCUE REAPERS!*

Wooo Hooo-- Several have joined forces with me to form the ....dun dun duuuun

*REEEESCUE REAPERS!! *

So far - seven HF members have expressed their willingness to help. (YOU can too - just send me a PM!) Rescue Reapers are standing at the ready with their glittery capes flowing in the wind, their scepters poised by their side and their trusty flying monkeys just itching to rescue victims from the menacing SR slackers - or any who just honestly had something come up and realized they could not be a Secret Reaper after all.  Things happen, right?  

Let's hope there won't be many left un-reaped after all is said and done.


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

i'm still waiting patiently i'm gonna need one of those purple glittery pills ha


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

UPS is sloooooow. So, if you haven't received your reaper gift yet it just may be scheduled for:
Scheduled Delivery Date: 09/24/2010


----------



## Veckah (Apr 5, 2010)

My Reapiee should get their gift today. *nodnod*That is what I was told when I shipped it.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

I was told Wednesday at the latest for mine to be received. . .


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Mine was delivered on Friday. I hope they liked it and it arrived safe. I am waiting..... But know I will have a package soon too.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I just tracked my victim's package, and all I can say without giving it away (which I would _never_ do, even if you* TORTURED* me ) is that it is on the way. I promise. And I _was_ a Girl Scout.

Note to self: screw trying to support the government of the United States. Next year ship with UPS *NOT* USPS


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Omg -- usps is early!*

I just tracked my reaper's gift(s) and learned both boxes are ready for pick up *today!!*! Yippeee!! Looks like someone's gonna get Secret Reaped today!!


HallowSusieBoo said:


> I was told Wednesday at the latest for mine to be received. . .


----------



## jacobking13 (Jun 13, 2010)

Freakin sweet, i wanna be reaped


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

Tracking says Thursday for my reapee - hope he/she likes it.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Just goes to show you....*



MHooch said:


> I just tracked my victim's package, and all I can say without giving it away (which I would _never_ do, even if you* TORTURED* me ) is that it is on the way. I promise. And I _was_ a Girl Scout.
> 
> Note to self: screw trying to support the government of the United States. Next year ship with UPS *NOT* USPS


Last Christmas - UPS lost a huge package I sent to our sons with lots of home baked goodies. I too had changed to UPS when an earlier package had been lost by the US postal gang. 

Now my USPS package is early to my Secret Reaper victim -- so I guess it just goes to spook ya - one never knows!! Like everything in life -- Some days are good and all purple glittery - and some days are just full of flying monkeys! LOL


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

My secret reaper received the gift and is happy with their gift.


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

I can hardly wait! 

No, seriously, I can hardy wait....


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

LOL this thread cracks me up.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I want mine today. Wha wha wha!!!! When is mine coming? I am impatient! I don't care if I do get flying monkeys and sent to the corner. I am whining! Oh, now I am throwing a temper tantrum. STOMP STOMP STOMP!!! And I am holding my breath until I turn blue and my package gets here (REALLY hope I am not one of the forgotten ones). LOL In which case I hope the UPS guy knows CPR. Eeeewwwww! On second thought, never mind. He is kind of creepy. Just holding my breath.


----------



## Poison Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

I have tracked and tracked my package to see if it has made to my Reapee, damn all it says is the day I sent it! 9/13/10 shipped. What is up with that, I want to know if it is getting there and I can't get any information.......I is really making me mad. Hopefully the person it is going to will SOON say .......I have been REAPED!!

As I sit here and read these posts I can't help but laugh about how much excitment is in the air over all this, too funny and so glad to know I am not the only one waiting!!!

Keep those purple glitter pills floating around, it seems to work so well!!! LOL


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

My reapee has received their gift! I still haven't received mine, but I have hope that it will come very soon.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Boo Baby!! said:


> lol Tumblin!!
> 
> Well I spoke to my reapee and was very pleased and I must admit, relieved to find out she did in fact get it and likes it.
> 
> ...


Congrats on your 1,000th post!


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

Mr. Gris is still patiently waiting and shopping and waiting and shopping and shopping and waiting and waiting to shop


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

I've been reaped!

So, I run three different haunts, and my reaper managed to send out gifts that fit all three themes. 

Let me just say I got super excited when I saw the coffin-shaped shipping box...










Yes, that would be a real groundbreaker coffin that was stuffed with Halloween goodies. 

Hopefully, my Reapee will be this excited when she receives her gift today...


----------



## Azrielle (Aug 24, 2009)

My reapee gets her package today!! It's out for delivery!! I hope she loves it all!! USPS didn't disappoint,super quick delivery! hhmm now where is mine??


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

trentsketch said:


> I've been reaped!
> 
> So, I run three different haunts, and my reaper managed to send out gifts that fit all three themes.
> 
> ...


Wow! Great packaging! How creative!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I see that my reapee received theirs today (according to the tracking number).


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

I GOT REAPED  I"M SO HAPPY I LOVE EVERYTHING I GOT....... I got a sign with dracula on it, a candle, a homemade candle holder that's so awsome... thanks and two types of hand towls, a dracula bust. and a nightlight thats a witch........


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*trentsketch and lilangel what GREAT gifts!!!


That ground breaker coffin is awesom and the dracula sign and homemade candle holder well I just LOVE IT! 

I love seeing all the pics. Still not reaped over here but that just makes it all the more better when It finally does get here. *


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Still no box for me.  But I did get a round of cards outday so hopfully by wednesday some should recive there cards. The women at the post office loved all the stickers on the envelopes.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Everyone is getting great gifts! It's so much fun seeing it all!! I'm having to sit on my hands to keep from posting pics! (Don't ask how I'm typing) lol


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I just checked my victim's tracking number and it says it should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Someone will be happy on Friday according to UPS.
Scheduled Delivery Date:09/24/2010


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

At 3pm today my wife called to me that UPS had just pulled up outside ... 

YES! I have been reaped !! A Big thank you to my reaper for the awesome package... can't wait for the reveal so I can show off my reaper gifts ... and the special something received from my reaper that was totally awesome . Reaper .... YOU ROCK !!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Tumblindice said:


> Someone will be happy on Friday according to UPS.
> Scheduled Delivery Date:09/24/2010


*OOOOOH tumblindice is that for lil ol me *


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

OMG...OMG....I have been reaped!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! awesome stuff thank you secret Reaper it is perfect.......................you must of have did some research................


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

I got my package today!!! A wonderful gift! Thank you reaper  I will post some pics tomorrow. Now if I just knew who you were......


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Yes yes yes!!*

*My Secret Reaper Package has arrived! I had given my hubby's work address in case it needed to be signed for - and he brought it home tonight!! I am staring at the box in all its decorated glory while I make dinner! I am DIEING to open it - but hubby comes first. He left work early to get two - count 'em - TWO teeth pulled and well - you can just imagine the bloody bits dripping all over the place! Yikes!! How he even remembered to put the package in his car is beyond me.... So I am playing nurse while my Secret Reaper package awaits!! Oh to heck with playing nurse - I'm goin' for it!!  Throw another ice pack on that cheek dear - I can't wait another minute!!  

Thank you Secret Reaper!! Stay tuned for the next exciting episode of 
"As the Reaper Reaps!!"*


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

LOL---As the Reaaper Reaps.... Hilarious.


----------



## hauntfordad (Jan 2, 2010)

i can't wait to get my package!!!!! this is soooo hard


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Oh my goodness!!*

*My Secret Reaper (and YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE!) is soooo awesome!!! I am smiling - grinning - screeching with delight!! To start -- Thanks you soooo much for the extraordinary poetry!! It is amazing! 

Everything you so carefully packed made it safe and sound - and it is all PERFECT for me! Plus you should see me now - covered with packing peanuts ( the static electricity and my super-charged excitement must be creating a super nova of appreciation! I am surprised the cling hasn't attracted anything that isn't nailed down!! LOL

I will post pics in a day or two. Just gave hubby his pain med - and well - anything could happen from this point forward! (Gee - I wonder if it works as truth serum...imagine the fun I could have with THAT!) *

Thank you again SR!! You are awesome and VERY thoughtful!! BOO!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *OOOOOH tumblindice is that for lil ol me *


That would be telling!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Tumblindice said:


> That would be telling!


*Go ahead, its ok you can tell me....... I wont tell a soul *


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh man, ain't your husband the sweetest thing, SusieBoo...bringing that package home through rain, sleet, or mangled gums...I'm sure you'll bring him right back around in no time!  I remember horror stories of my own, having teeth pulled. I *STILL* wish terribly irrational things on my childhood dentist.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Laurie S. said:


> Oh man, ain't your husband the sweetest thing, SusieBoo...bringing that package home through rain, sleet, or mangled gums...I'm sure you'll bring him right back around in no time!  I remember horror stories of my own, having teeth pulled. I *STILL* wish terribly irrational things on my childhood dentist.



Ha haa ha LaurieS! Mangled gums indeed! 
Here is how I still think of dentists and I'm sure my MysterE would agree tonight! LOL:


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm getting so sad, everyone is getting their gifts and loving them. I want something to love. =(


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

13mummy said:


> I'm getting so sad, everyone is getting their gifts and loving them. I want something to love. =(


 
I'm right there with ya 13mummy. I shoulden't talk though, I still have to send mine out.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*secret reaper*



HallowSusieBoo said:


> I was told Wednesday at the latest for mine to be received. . .


or maybe on a monday or tuesday. lol


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Spookilicious mama I bet you thought like I did that we would get our gifts today ehh? I know I was disappointed. How about you?


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Had a package show up tonight, seems like my reaper found me as well......spook and NOWHINING will eventually get theirs I'm sure.......maybe in 2011! lol Hang in there girls!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

GROUP HUG, Group Hug people!  










We may be the reapless victims but who knows... Stay positive my HF family! Keep the spirits high and alive!


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Well, according to the tracking number, my reapee received their package today. Still nothing for poor little ol' me though.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

HUGS!!!!!!!

*JohnnyAppleseed... I will ask Bethene to send out the Flying Monkeys for you saying that and to whom ever has mine and Spooki's name to be reap. *

*OKAY YES PEOPLE GROUP HUGS!!!! hahahahahahha*


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

I has not been reaped


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Glockink said:


> I has not been reaped


me either  but there's always tomorrow right?


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

Originally Posted by Glockink 
I has not been reaped 



rockplayson said:


> me either  but there's always tomorrow right?


Same goes for me No Reaped yet. But the Secret Reaper I sent out was delivered today. I hope he/she likes it this one was a hard one no pictures of what they do and very little posts/threads from them.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

I have so loved reading this tread. But I must admit I am a bit perplexed about the fear of flying monkeys. Everyone acts like they are soooooo scary, I think NOT. I have something far more horrific, terrifying and evil than all the chupacabras, zombies, purple glitter and flying monkeys combined... two teenage daughters!!!!! Muwaa ha ha!


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

The Halloween Lady said:


> I have so loved reading this tread. But I must admit I am a bit perplexed about the fear of flying monkeys. Everyone acts like they are soooooo scary, I think NOT. I have something far more horrific, terrifying and evil than all the chupacabras, zombies, purple glitter and flying monkeys combined... two teenage daughters!!!!! Muwaa ha ha!


I have one of those Lady. That is TRULY frightening!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

I can top that Lady.....try three daughters, 19, 17 and 3........thnik I have just about got you covered! lol


----------



## KillerPumpkins (Aug 18, 2010)

Hmmmmm I gotta get involved with this reaper thing. Not sure where to go to get started but I am sure I could put together a Killer Halloween package for somebody.
Lovin all the energy and anticipation about it too!


----------



## baboomgirl (Jul 13, 2010)

Nothing yet here either, but I haven't gotten the mail from yesterday down the street so as soon as the rain stops I will see but our mailbox is kinda small to fit packages in and the mailman usually brings them to the house  My reapee has received and posted pics already...sniff.


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Got mine yesterday evening. I love it! 

I can tell my Reaper put some real time and thought into it, and and made me something really cool. I can't wait to incorporate it in my haunt. 

Thank you so much Secret Reaper!!!!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

KillerPumpkins said:


> Hmmmmm I gotta get involved with this reaper thing. Not sure where to go to get started but I am sure I could put together a Killer Halloween package for somebody.
> Lovin all the energy and anticipation about it too!


Theres a new one for late comers I dont think the deadlines up yet...you can check it out. I missed the first one myself

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/95305-2010-secret-reaper-group-ii.html


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

Person I reaped got a package already and seemed pretty stoked about it...so thats really all that matters!


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

Well today is my victims lucky day their package was supposed to be delivered on Wednesday, but I checked the tracking # and the usps says it is out for delivery. I hope they like it, like it, like it, I am almost as excited about them getting their package, but I'm sure I will be jumping up and down when I get mine.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> or maybe on a monday or tuesday. lol


*Gee --- I wonder.....!  BOO!*


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

JohnnyAppleseed said:


> I can top that Lady.....try three daughters, 19, 17 and 3........thnik I have just about got you covered! lol


 
Top this........... my mom has four girls, 27,25,24 &22 AND three sons 21,19,&18.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Arlita said:


> Well today is my victims lucky day their package was supposed to be delivered on Wednesday, but I checked the tracking # and the usps says it is out for delivery. I hope they like it, like it, like it, I am almost as excited about them getting their package, but I'm sure I will be jumping up and down when I get mine.


 
Ahh thanks Arlita. I'm sure I will love it.


----------



## HoflyLoster (May 12, 2009)

No package for me either
However, my reapee should receive their gift on the 24th! Looks like its about 1/2 way there according to the tracking number!


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I just checked UPS--the package I sent out is in transit and scheduled for delivery some time on THURSDAY--it's got to get across several states, so it is taking a little while. But it will be cool when it arrives! heh heh


----------



## halloween junkie (Mar 14, 2009)

I just checked and my Reapee should have gotten it today. I hope they like it. 

I got mine a couple days ago and love it. Will post pics later.


----------



## LonnieC (May 19, 2010)

here's a teaser...if you've already received a package from your "secret" reaper....you should be expecting another package as well! from reading the thread, my victim has already received a gift but does not know who from.....and there is another on the way.......do you know who you are?


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

ack! i want to PM my vic and let her uh, or him know that the reaper will be paying a visit on Friday... lalalala it's taking all of my willpower to hold out!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

CreepySpiders said:


> ack! i want to PM my vic and let her uh, or him know that the reaper will be paying a visit on Friday... lalalala it's taking all of my willpower to hold out!


*OOOOOOH I think you should pm...come on....DO IT!!! I wont tell a soul I got a pm from you....I pinky swear promise *


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

CreepySpiders said:


> ack! i want to PM my vic and let her uh, or him know that the reaper will be paying a visit on Friday... lalalala it's taking all of my willpower to hold out!


 
Are you my reaper? Cause I would love for you to tell me that.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am still patienly waiting................... and no I am not whining, but I will soon! =]


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

rockplayson said:


> Are you my reaper? Cause I would love for you to tell me that.


Nope...rocks or spooki.... can I pm one of you to pm oh crap nevermind ~ i just told you I'm not your reaper. drat. well, i could be lying you know.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I too am waiting for the reveal... LOL CreepySpiders


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

not knowing is driving me super crazy.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

If we don't post pics can we atleaste tell eachother who the reaper is?????????

Pretty Please with pumpkin spice on top


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

ooo I got an idea. The people who have already gotten their stuff... can we tell by PM? or... What about people who got theirs and their victim got theirs too. That is a great idea, eh?


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

SimplyJenn said:


> ooo I got an idea. The people who have already gotten their stuff... can we tell by PM? or... What about people who got theirs and their victim got theirs too. That is a great idea, eh?




I think i'm just torturing people because I haven't been reaped bwahahahaha


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm just really anxoius because If I'm not home I don't get all of my mail. And yes about a month ago I orderd a cool groundbraker offline and just now got the box when it arrived three weeks ago.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

*CreepySpiders, we are t*orturing each other because we all are waiting to be REAP!!


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

NOWHINING said:


> *CreepySpiders, we are t*orturing each other because we all are waiting to be REAP!!


Ya know... I will never wait till the last week to send again.  It is not easy seeing the tortured souls.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

LonnieC said:


> here's a teaser...if you've already received a package from your "secret" reaper....you should be expecting another package as well! from reading the thread, my victim has already received a gift but does not know who from.....and there is another on the way.......do you know who you are?


Now this could be me, but maybe not as I tracked my package backwards from the postmarked zip code to Prattville, AL and turns out that there is only one member from Prattville, who did indeed send me something from my "Secret" reaper but he didn't participate and this was after checking with the actual reaper.....thought I was slick in trying to backtrack to my reaper ansd surprise them only to find out that my reaper is slicker than me!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

SimplyJenn said:


> Ya know... I will never wait till the last week to send again.  It is not easy seeing the tortured souls.


*So thats what this feeling is....my lil soul is being tortured oh no my pour pour lil soul. Doesnt seem right I tell you *


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

I think I have been reaped! I got home and there is a notification from Canada Post that there will be a package waiting for me tomorrow at the post office! I don't know how I will last through work tomorrow!

I still have not heard from my Reapee though and the tracking number shows as delivered.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*My First Secret Reaper Experience!*

*As I posted earlier - I got Reaped with a wonderful package from a very sweet SR! Here are the photos - and I put more description details in my photo album on my profile page. Thanks SR! You made my first SR experience fantastic! I love EVERYTHING you sent! Bug Hugs and Boo! 

*


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*WOW Great gifts SusieBoo!!! I love everything and the way the decorated that box is super cute*


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

SIGH... Still waiting !!!! Maybe its on its way, maybe its a lost reaper soul !!! SIGH I will just back and continue to wait !!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hallow Susie Boo, you got some great stuff. I agree with spookilicious mama that the decorated box is great. I bought stuff to wrap my gifts in and then ended up having trouble getting things to fit in a box and packed good. I kept trying out boxes and packing noodles and those air blow up things to fill out the box. When I finally found the right combination that i thought would make it several states away in tact, I then forgot to pull it out and wrap it. Sheesh, this sometimers disease is crazy! Then I got it all taped up and found the card that was supposed to be inside!!!! So I posted my name clearly on the outside. I have heard from my reapee and he/she knows it was from me.

Susie, I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the spider candle. I spied Buzzards's spider bathroom today and am planning to do that in my master bath. I need that spider... If you hear where it came from, let me know. Or, Susie's reaper, please PM me.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey spookilicious and others still waiting, remember that Halloween has lots of tortured souls.We all love them, too.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Well, I got reaped today. Got home and found this package on my porch. I should say HUGE package. I mean it was big. Man was it full of stuff. It also had a great hand made gift that I can't wait to take pictures and post it here. A big THANK YOU Secret Reaper.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I think we all need to take one of them nasty glitter purple pill and be calm and patient and la da dee dum..... la la la la da dee dum.


----------



## hauntfordad (Jan 2, 2010)

I got reaped today!!! I loved loved loved everything that was in my box. I'm taking pictures to post, but i was jumping up and down with excitment while opening each thing in the box. Thanks to my Secret Reaper, your the best!!


----------



## Halloween 2012 (Sep 3, 2009)

I'VE BEEN REAPED!!!! Thank you thank you thank you, very cool stuff. Took pics to post for when its time to.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am still waiting!!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Oops!*



Halloween 2012 said:


> I'VE BEEN REAPED!!!! Thank you thank you thank you, very cool stuff. Took pics to post for when its time to.


*Did I post pics when I should have waited? I am confused... Sooo sorry all. I will remove them if anyone wants me to. Of course - then it would be like getting Reaped again when I re-post! LOL 


EVERYBODY BE PATIENT!! I bet many who are still waiting will get theirs by this weekend - or at the latest next week. In the meantime - I have been picturing the great group of Super Hero RESCUE REAPERS coming to the rescue - kinda like in UnOrthodOx's pic. Scary huh!?! Whew - that was some scene! 

In any case - no one should worry! When the time is right - bethene will summon the Rescue Reapers (kinda like the Bat Beacon in the sky... ) and we will ride to the rescue!! BOO!
*


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

NOWHINING said:


> I think we all need to take one of them nasty glitter purple pill and be calm and patient and la da dee dum..... la la la la da dee dum.


*Ok but remember this time you must wash it down with an apricot sour or vodka  This way it wont get stuck *


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

KillerPumpkins said:


> Hmmmmm I gotta get involved with this reaper thing. Not sure where to go to get started but I am sure I could put together a Killer Halloween package for somebody.
> Lovin all the energy and anticipation about it too!


Oooh a Killer Pumpkins reaper package...now that would be *awesome*!! Can you be my reaper??


----------



## Poison Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

Ok, so who besides me hasn't been REAPED yet.......I know there are a few of us that are still on the waiting list.....LOL.....purple glitter is scattered all over now.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Poison Patty said:


> Ok, so who besides me hasn't been REAPED yet.......I know there are a few of us that are still on the waiting list.....LOL.....purple glitter is scattered all over now.


*Im afraid the purple glitter is my fault, Ive been flying around all over this place searching for my Reaper gift. I tend to leave a purple glittery trail everywhere I go But you guys knew that*


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Ok but remember this time you must wash it down with an apricot sour or vodka  This way it wont get stuck *


 
BUT THAT IS WHAT I DID LAST TIME!!!


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

WAAAHHHHHH! Annnticipayaayaation... This is so hard to watch. Please US Post people, UPS, FED EX or something... Deliver QUICK!!! 

Hey VICTIM did you get the package I sent yet? I wonder... I hope you like the shiny black and the bit of purple... Something tells me that you truly are NOT READING THIS!!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Jun 10, 2009)

Poison Patty said:


> Ok, so who besides me hasn't been REAPED yet.......I know there are a few of us that are still on the waiting list.....LOL.....purple glitter is scattered all over now.


Purple Patty I am in the same shoes as you are.  It seems like the count down should be under 20 people not being reaped yet?


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

SimplyJenn said:


> WAAAHHHHHH! Annnticipayaayaation... This is so hard to watch. Please US Post people, UPS, FED EX or something... Deliver QUICK!!!
> 
> Hey VICTIM did you get the package I sent yet? I wonder... I hope you like the shiny black and the bit of purple... Something tells me that you truly are NOT READING THIS!!!


*awwww I guess you didnt have me then cause I got nothing today Hmmmmm maybe tomorrow*


----------



## LonnieC (May 19, 2010)

No reaping at my door yet either.......


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

still peeking outside when the postman comes... nope nope nope.. hmmmmm might have to set a trap and catch the guy as he runs down the street I know he has it.. wants it for himself!! WHERES the flying monkeys when ya need them?


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Hmmm The Postman... Curious... That is how I sent MY package. I wonder...


----------



## LonnieC (May 19, 2010)

JohnnyAppleseed said:


> Now this could be me, but maybe not as I tracked my package backwards from the postmarked zip code to Prattville, AL and turns out that there is only one member from Prattville, who did indeed send me something from my "Secret" reaper but he didn't participate and this was after checking with the actual reaper.....thought I was slick in trying to backtrack to my reaper ansd surprise them only to find out that my reaper is slicker than me!


I hate it when my detective work doesnt pan out either! Here's hoping my "secret" reaper reveals their identity to me...or I think I'll go nuts trying to figure it out.......


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I was just sitting here thinking that all of you that have not received your gift yet should think about visiting a certain member, who shall remain nameless. (but it rhymes with Stookilicious mama)


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Lol! . . . . . . .


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm still waiting. This is painful. I don't think I have ever been this excited about waiting for something. I'm loving every bit if this including all the messages I have been reading. 

Soon I tell you Soon it will be here waiting at my door for me to open it up and say WOW this is totally AWESOME.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Kymmm said:


> I was just sitting here thinking that all of you that have not received your gift yet should think about visiting a certain member, who shall remain nameless. (but it rhymes with Stookilicious mama)


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Poison Patty said:


> Ok, so who besides me hasn't been REAPED yet.......I know there are a few of us that are still on the waiting list.....LOL.....purple glitter is scattered all over now.


Me. But it's okay. I'm late on sending mine out. (SO SORRY SS) But hopfully the contents in the box will make up for it.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

GRRRRRRRRRRR (grinning)


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am still enjoying reading all of this. I, too, love the anticipation, but am also loving sitting here looking at the large Halloweenie thing (can't reveal it yet) that I left sitting out. It is the only official Halloween object out around here yet. I just love looking at it. (and it does have glitter...)


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

THANK YOU SOOOOOOOO MUCH SR!! (yea I got my gift and I LOVE it.
My cemetary is going to be super spooky this year. 

THANKS SO MUCH


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Well I can tell you that one of you that posted on here that you haven't been reaped will be reaped on Thursday.....but that's all I can say at this time....and if you receive my gift I revealed myself in it....figuratively speaking of course!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

I'm still waiting, but in no real rush to tell you the truth. I have so many props and decor that I must unpack, clean, dust and/or repair, it will just stack up in my guest room with my other goodies. If it comes on Oct 1st that would be great too! This is when I take much of my indoor stuff out and start the decorating process! 


My victim will get theirs tomorrow as it was a LONGGGGGGGG trip from cali all the way to ??????(Haha! Bet u thought I was gonna give it away huh!.. Lol!)


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> I am still enjoying reading all of this. I, too, love the anticipation, but am also loving sitting here looking at the large Halloweenie thing (can't reveal it yet) that I left sitting out. It is the only official Halloween object out around here yet. I just love looking at it. (and it does have glitter...)


 
You've said it! i being having fun reading all this and bantering with others about being REAP! 

By the way you said it has glitter? Does that mean it came from Spooki mama?


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

I too say that one of you who has posted about not being reaped, shall receive a UPS package on Friday.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

monday i got reaped. knew who it was from the minute i saw the decor on the box. sr, i love my package. thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you
oh, and thank you bethene


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Hee hee -- sounds like hallo is off the "still waiting" list! 
See everybody - there is hope!! BOO!


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Still waiting... Sight..


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Me too, I wanna see all your goodies!


----------



## Azrielle (Aug 24, 2009)

Still waiting  But I love seeing all the sneak peeks at your gifts!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

NOWHINING said:


> You've said it! i being having fun reading all this and bantering with others about being REAP!
> 
> By the way you said it has glitter? Does that mean it came from Spooki mama?


*Nope! I can honestly say that my victim was already reaped. Printersdevil was not my victim however if I get her next year I know one little tea pot that will be added to her gift *


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Each day the UPS man stops in front of my house and I get all excited. Then he gets out of his truck and I start doing my reapee dance. Then he walks up my sidewalk and I think I am gonna pee myself. Then he hands me a box addressed to my husband or my son or something I bought online. And I walk away soooo depressed. Today? Will it be today? Or am I one of the forgotten few! I will keep my mind off of it by building more props, until I see the UPS or FedEx guy again.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

JustWhisper said:


> Each day the UPS man stops in front of my house and I get all excited. Then he gets out of his truck and I start doing my reapee dance. Then he walks up my sidewalk and I think I am gonna pee myself. Then he hands me a box addressed to my husband or my son or something I bought online. And I walk away soooo depressed. Today? Will it be today? Or am I one of the forgotten few! I will keep my mind off of it by building more props, until I see the UPS or FedEx guy again.


Right there with you. I'm starting to get stuff I ordered at Transworld but now I don't care about those. _I want my reaper gift!_ 

*Now!*​


----------



## baboomgirl (Jul 13, 2010)

No reaping as of yet  Checked the mail yesterday and nothing...no UPS, no FedEx, no USPS.... Sniff


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

Will "US" last few get reaped today? Only wait will tell. I have never been this excited about getting a package from UPS, FedEx or USPS in I don't know how long. I have the whole house in a dismay as I continue to look outside every time I hear a truck or the mailman or anyone walk up to my house. My heat jumps many beats until I realize it's not my SR. But some day soon we will all get reaped and will be able to post our pictures. Lets hope that someday is TODAY. I Want it I gotta have it I WILL have it.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I know that SOMEONE is going to be reaped today! So excited for them to get it!


----------



## halloween junkie (Mar 14, 2009)

Here is the gift I received. The packaging was great! My daughter was just as excited as I was to open it! The torches will look great at the opening to my cemetery. She even thought of my daughter and sent stickers, she loves them. Thank you! Katshead42!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Rikki said:


> I know that SOMEONE is going to be reaped today! So excited for them to get it!


*
OOOOh me me me maybe it will be me, Oh I hope I hope I hope...to get a gift from Rikki well that would be just down right AWESOME *


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Tumblindice said:


> I too say that one of you who has posted about not being reaped, shall receive a UPS package on Friday.


*OOOOH me me me maybe that will be me...ok If I dont get reaped today by Rikki maybe Tumblindice has me and I will be reaped on Friday. Oh boy what a great way to start the weekend with a reaper gift from the one and only tumblindice!!!!!*


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm so excited! When I got home yesterday from work, my husband asked me what else I had bought, and I said nothing. Why? He said that I had gotten a really big box in the mail, and he figured it was something I had ordered for Halloween. I just started jumping up and down and laughing while screaming "I've been reaped! I've been reaped!" While my husband started backing away from me very slowly with a look of sheer panic on his face, I ran into the living room to find a HUMONGOUS box sitting on the coffee table. I mean the sides of the box expanded further than the table!

Anyway, without heistation, I tore open the box and just started giggling. It was like I was a kid again and it was Christmas morning. My reaper was so-o-o-o generous, and the items she got for me will work out perfectly for this year's haunt! That is no exaggeration, and I cannot thank her enough (although I will continue to gush my thank yous to her in a PM!)

Bethene, I want to thank you once more for putting all of this together. This was my first year to participate, and I had a ball - both shopping and sending my package out, and then getting one just for me! Great fun!


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

my mind is playing tricks on me. i had my 2nd reaper dream last night. i dreamt the box had been outside for weeks but i didn't see it because
UPS hid it. needless to say I looked extra carefully this morning and nope. I guess it was just a nightmare ;-)


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

(I haven't been reaped yet too)

I send my secret reaper present ( Late ) ....( I accidentally hurt my lower back.. On my Halloween haunted house... ( heavy Pallets )


My Secret Reaper Don't Worry,....I shipping today 
__________________


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

I wish I could let my secret reaper recipient know that her gift is on the way, and I hope she'll receive it by the end of the week, but most likely not because they said 8 days. =(


----------



## Darkpumpkin (Sep 17, 2008)

Still waiting on my Reaper to come through for me. Every day, I am like a sad little puppy waiting for the mailman.

I hope my victim liked her presents. Haven't heard from her yet to see if she received them or liked them.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I have not been reaped either. But I am patienly waiting. 

I know my victim received theirs but I have not heard if it arrived okay or if they liked it. I do hope so.


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

lalala, my victim's package is in IL which is about half way to it's destination.


----------



## GhostMagnet (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm still waiting as well. I am happy to be patient. I was very stressed before my partner got their package. Once I knew they got it the pressure was off.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

GhostMagnet said:


> I'm still waiting as well. I am happy to be patient. I was very stressed before my partner got their package. Once I knew they got it the pressure was off.


*That is exactly how I felt. It made me feel so good to hear they loved everything and now I can sit back and wait for my own little package to come. I wonder if the flying monkeys will be delivering it*


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

Ha!! That's really fun!! I'm jealous!!


----------



## Azrielle (Aug 24, 2009)

I think i'm most nerve wracked that I haven't heard anything from my victim  They got their package Monday, but they are never on or post,I have no idea if it made it ok or if they even liked it!!?? That's worse than waiting for my own package...


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I know I know. I wish my victim would say something to. Maybe she will get it FRIDAY as planned. It looks like it could come Thurday, but we shall see. Ugh


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, I have heard from several more people who have either just shipped or are going to with in the next day or so, lots of busy life things going on, don't wish to say, in case others don't want me too, but illness, and very stressful life things going on for alot of people, . I believe only 4 people haven't contacted me, if I can read my own writing that is,, so this is moving forward, plus shipping seems to be taking a long time for some, but things are looking better! you all keep me laughing with your comments and excitement!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Arg.....FedEx tracking says my victim's gift has been out for delivery since 8:30 this morning. DELIVER IT ALREADY!

Okay, I feel better now. 


Hey Bethene, that is a much better number! Hopefully those last four will speak up soon and let you know what the deal is.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

That's so great to hear the number of unknowns is down from the 30s to only 4.


----------



## Poison Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

Ok just got off the tracking site and it says my gift is out to be delivered! Someone is getting REAPED today!!! I am so excited! I can't wait to see what they think of their gift!! 

This is so fun!! I haven't been reaped yet but the excitement of knowing my gift is being delivered today is the whole reason I did this.......JUST SO FUN!!!!!

Wonder if there is purple glitter anywhere today!!!???????
hahahahahah


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Yeah, I think so too.


----------



## 1LuvHalloween (Oct 27, 2004)

I have been reaped!!! I love love love it! It is exactly what I would have picked for myself, Thank you Secret Reaper!


----------



## Ryadread (Oct 24, 2006)

OMG!!!!!! YAY!! It HAPPENED today! I've been REEEAAAAPED!! 

So, my hubby and I are sitting on the couch...the house is totally quiet and we are enjoying our conversation. Today happens to be my hubby's birthday!! When out of the blue, a knock came on the door. I saw an arm dressed in a brown sleeve through the window from across the room. Ignored the knock, knowing it was the UPS guy and continued our conversation.

I receive alot of packages on a daily basis because I am in direct sales...so the UPS guy is a common visitor. After a few minutes, my hubby stops in mid conversation and asks if I was expecting something? Silly ol' me replies "No, I have already received everything I ordered this week" and gave him a sly smile. "Maaaaaybeeee someone sent you a Birthday Gift!!!"

A HUGE smile from ear to ear lights up his face and I tell him to sit right there I'll go grab it!!

I run out to the breezeway and immediately started screaming and jumping up and down. I shrilled like a little school girl!!!! There it was!! My oh so spookily decorated Secret Reaper Box!! I've BEEN REAPED!!!

I felt so bad for my hubby but OMG so happy for myself! LOL!! 

To top it all off....My Secret Reaper OUTDID her self!!! I cannot wait to post pics!! Simply amazing!! THANK YOU from the bottom of my spooky, withered & dried up little heart! I cannot believe how awesome everything is and the time you spent to make it special! She did a fabulous job on items that I am SOOOO excited to use for my Halloween Fundraiser next month (A Masquerade Ball) 


THANK YOU SECRET REAPER!! You have made my day! (My hubby's too...he's just as excited about the items as I am...even though it's not a birthday gift for him! LOL) 

~Rya


----------



## Joiseygal (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm still waiting!  I also shipped my package a couple of weeks ago and I still haven't heard from my victim, so the joy of sending the gift has left me in the unknown. I have a feeling I'm most likely one of the four victims that the SR has not responded. I wish my odds were that good in the lottery 4 out of well I guess over 100. Oh well I still have a chance because a couple people say that packages may arrive Thursday or Friday.


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

I've been reaped! Yay! Thank you not-so-SECRET-anymore-REAPER!!! I love everything. Can't wait to post pics!

I still haven't heard if my reapee likes their gift. I know that got it Monday, but I haven't seen them on here. Hope everything is okay with them.


----------



## HoflyLoster (May 12, 2009)

I think I may have been reaped. Went to the mail and found a notice that I have a package waiting for me! Went to the post office and it was closed...by 2minutes!!!  Oh well, I have to work tomorow so I'm getting my mom to pick it up. It will be like a birthday present, since its my 25th birthday tomorow! I'm more excited about the package than any birthday gift!lol!


----------



## Arronaf (Sep 9, 2008)

I HAVE BEEN REAPED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My Reaper got me the PERFECT gifts for me! They will all be used in this years set up. This has been a wonderful experience. I love this time of year.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I got REAPED too!!!!

I was flying out of the house and as I was driving by the front door, I saw a box on the porch. I was running late but still hit the brakes then thought,_ "NAH! I've been teased about it being a reaper box and it wasn't."_ So, off I went. But, it was just killing me all day. I kept thinking about the box...could it be?, COULD IT BE???? It was making me crazy. Finally got home and tore open the front door. THERE IT WAS!

I love all of it. Full of really cool, neat things I have *never *seen before _(and that's hard to do, Halloween shop-o-holic here)._ But, the best part....the centerpiece present was homemade and it's AWESOME! 

So happy here in KC. Thank you soooooooooooooo much SR!!!

Now, I have to sit on my hands and wait to post pictures. GAH!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I GOT REAPED!!! YAAA!! THANK YOU MY SR!! LOVE IT!!! TOOK PICTURES AND I WILL pOST SOON! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU.. Now that I got reap, I am now on stand by to be the Rescue Reaper if needed. =]


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Yippeee!! Looks like the need to call out the Rescue Reapers is dwindling! 
Thank goodness!! 

And what a treat to hear about so many grateful recipients! It seems that no matter the size or the value - the mere experience of getting a gift and feelin' "the spirits" with everyone's positive intentions -- well - it is a good feeling, isn't it? 

Bethene - you can go camping in peace this week!! Let's hope the remaining Victims receive a good reaping soon! 

Still -- As we all know - Tis better to Reap than to Receive!!  (unless you are running from flying monkeys throwing purple glitter pills at you!) 

Cue radio voice: 

My fellow RR's stand ready to help if the call goes out for....(oh sheesh -- here she goes again with the reverb...) 

REEEEESCUE REEEEEAPERS!!!
*


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Awesome, I am so glad you guys got your stuff. Now... When will my SR get her stuff and will she post?


----------



## phil121 (Oct 25, 2009)

Hey Guys, this has probably already been asked, but what is a "reaper" ??? it sounds like fun

Thanks

Phil


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

phil121 said:


> Hey Guys, this has probably already been asked, but what is a "reaper" ??? it sounds like fun
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Phil


Its where you secretly give a gift to someone and someone else secretly gives one to you...were doing it again here...

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/95305-2010-secret-reaper-group-ii.html


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Tracking says it's been delivered! Now I wait.....


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Waiting... hope I was not forgotten...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

*I did get Reaped!*

The postal notice was my Secret Reaper gift. It was the nicest ever! I will use all of it at my party this year. Thank you thank you thank you Secretest Reaper, you know who you are!


----------



## ssflipo13 (Nov 8, 2008)

Ok my package was delievered on the door step, but no sign of the reapee posting that they got it. I hope they got it and not some jerk taking packages off door steps. I`m scared ! lol


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> The postal notice was my Secret Reaper gift. It was the nicest ever! I will use all of it at my party this year. Thank you thank you thank you Secretest Reaper, you know who you are!


Ahhhh Another Satisfied Victim how nice, NOW WHEN AM I GOING TO BE VICTIMIZED I WANT TO BE REAPED. 

Sorry I let myself get out of control for a few seconds. 
Patiently waiting to be reaped and Waiting, and WAiting, and WAIting, and WAITing
OH MAN I CAN'T WAIT HURRY UP ALREADY......


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*I have come to peace with the fact that I will not be reaped until everyone else on here is. LOL so im just sitting back and waiting and reading and when the final person says they got reaped.....then thats when I know my package will be arriving  Honestly at this point Im going to be disappointed if my gift doesnt come delivered by some flying monkeys, carrying my gift and an apricot sour. 

Yes I can see it now. The flying monkeys will swoop down and hang out on my front porch. Together we will sit and drink my apricot sour and then open my gift. We will oooh and aahhhhh at all the treats inside. Later I'll invite them inside for some snacks. After Ill put in a movie, well have popcorn and have a lovely evening. Ahhhh the thought of it makes me all glittery inside *


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

SimplyJenn said:


> Awesome, I am so glad you guys got your stuff. Now... When will my SR get her stuff and will she post?


*SHe said her....she said her....that could be me that could be me  *


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Ryadread said:


> OMG!!!!!!
> So, my hubby and I are sitting on the couch...the house is totally quiet and we are enjoying our conversation. Today happens to be my hubby's birthday!!



Happy birthday Mr. Dread!


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

As I sit here and wait  No man in brown or blue. I sit and wait


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

*I've been REAPED!!! And I love everything!!!! 
*
I got, a light up pumpkin, a ceramic pumpkin lantern, a string of skulls (great for witch scene), halloween statues, candy corn, little halloween guys to put in plants. And a home made CD with halloween music. Everything was very thoughtful and awesome!! I especially LOVE the CD.


----------



## LonnieC (May 19, 2010)

Arlita said:


> OK I mailed my package Friday at 1:00 p.m. and I did take a few pictures of the box. So for all the people that has not received there gift yet, how many think this package is yours of course there are a few hints on the box.


Yipeee Yipeee...it was for me!! I've been reaped!! and that wonderful box contained the most awesome goodies ever!! Hopefully those stinkin' flyin' monkeys will let us post our pics soon without any recourse! I want no flyin' monkeys or flyin' monkey poop...glitter or no glitter! lol


----------



## LonnieC (May 19, 2010)

and then, on another note...I track my victim's package again today and this is what I get (Iremoved tracking number so no one could get slick):


Label/Receipt Number: 
Class: Package Services
Service(s): Delivery Confirmation™
Status: Electronic Shipping Info Received

The U.S. Postal Service was electronically notified by the shipper on September 18, 2010 to expect your package for mailing. This does not indicate receipt by the USPS or the actual mailing date. Delivery status information will be provided if / when available. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later. 



So those idiots at our postal store who charged me 50 frickin' bucks to send the darned thing, havent even sent it yet?!?!?! what the? sucks to be them when I call there tomorrow...... I'm so ticked and sad for my reapee...


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

LonnieC said:


> and then, on another note...I track my victim's package again today and this is what I get (Iremoved tracking number so no one could get slick):
> 
> 
> Label/Receipt Number:
> ...


Just so you know, USPS tracking is COMPLETELY unreliable. I have sent packages before and heard from the person that they received it but the tracking say what you posted above.


----------



## LonnieC (May 19, 2010)

oooohhhhhhhhh that is SO good to know!! I'm really hoping that's the case.......It just wouldnt be fair to my reapee.....


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Friday I hope to have it out. Work has been a real time killer. With two jobs, a sick dog and a whole mess of other things I'v been burnt to the ground. So sorry it's running a week late. I went and picked up a few more things for it so I hope my reapee will be able to use it. Also I want to thank my awesome reaper. The kids will really enjoy the winged creature. And finally I want to say thank you to Bethene & everyone else that made my first reaper experince a blast. I know at times I whined and was pushey but it was only because this was something to look forward too.


----------



## clowns_eat_people (Jun 21, 2010)

YEAHHHHHH I have been REAPED!!!! I really didn't think I would get much but this person went above and beyond any of my wishes. Each gift had a note on it, which was super fun. I recieved a hand made gift which is above my TV as we speak. PLUS this person must have ESP cause I got the table cloth I was eyeing. I got tons more but didn't want to get in any trouble with the monkeys. THANK YOU SECRET REAPER!!! Best DAY EVER!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am happy that you had so much fun, even with it being hectic at times, I did too, to those still waiting, lots of people have shipped but only recently, or are going to in a day or so, plus shipping seems to be taking forever this year! 

(yes, still home from camping, the power is still out in the park, ergo, no bathrooms, they all have elf flushing toilets, so they locked the doors on them, so am heading out in the morning, bummer~ (there was a really big storm that knocked out power, trees, and almost our 5th wheel, it acted like it was going to flip a few times- 75-80 mile a hour winds!)- I am missing my campfire!


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *
> Yes I can see it now. The flying monkeys will swoop down and hang out on my front porch. Together we will sit and drink my apricot sour and then open my gift. We will oooh and aahhhhh at all the treats inside. Later I'll invite them inside for some snacks. After Ill put in a movie, well have popcorn and have a lovely evening. Ahhhh the thought of it makes me all glittery inside *


Gonna watch The Wizard of Oz?


----------



## HoflyLoster (May 12, 2009)

Yay my reapee got their gift and liked it!! Picking up my "hopefully" reaper package at the post office tomorow!!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm debating weather to risk Bethene's flying monkey just to show off my awesome gifts!! I'ts sooo hard to be good sometimes.  I think that my reaper was one of the best ever!!!









Oh and this was me doing the happy dance when I saw my gifts!! Thank you again SR!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

buckaneerbabe said:


> I'm debating weather to risk Bethene's flying monkey just to show off my awesome gifts!! I'ts sooo hard to be good sometimes.  I think that my reaper was one of the best ever!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we want pics!! we want Pics!!! LOL


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Yes, I agree Pics Pics Pics


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

pics!!!pics!!!!pics!!!!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

screw the monkies, post away!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

bethene said:


> ....they all have elf flushing toilets, so they locked the doors on them...


*This* I have to see pictures of!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Terra said:


> *This* I have to see pictures of!


*Indeed bethene!! LOL What in the world are "Elf Flushing Toilets?" LOL

Oh - my brain hurts.... 


Seriously though - soooo very glad you were not hurt in that storm. Better stay away from the campfire for a night to make sure you are safe and sound! 

I must also beg forgiveness since I posted my Reaper gifts pics already. I didn't realize and now the monkeys are scratching at my door to remind me... Too late... I fear the monkeys will have the last laugh! In any case - I will be all too happy to re-post my pics at the proper time and enjoy them all over again! 

Be safe bethene -- especially in that wind. Don't want a house to fall on you! Or your little dog too!!*


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

oooh are those the ones where when you potty you just leave like a port a potty and little elves run in and flush it for you?


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

or are they the ones where the poor little elves are actually flushed?


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I was REAPED!
While we were on vacation!
It is awesome! I took pics so will expound on my gifts' wonderfulness with pics soon.
Thank you my Secret Reaper, can't wait to show them off, just...SAWHEET!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

Ok, but there better not be any monkey poop on my pillow tonight!!



!


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Oooo the HatBox ghost... my favorite! What a great gift!


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

I've been reapedd!!!!! i wasnt expecting it at alll, i was about to walk out the door to go to work and the UPS guy had just sat it on my porch, i'll post pics ASAP thank youuuuu to my secret reaperr!!! whom ever you aree!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Although I too have not yet been reaped, I must admit that just being apart of all this wonderful insanity has been awesome!!!!  Frankly even if a package never arrives, I have received the best gift of all... this thread has kept me in stiches for days. Laughter is priceless. Saddly my SR has probably not received her gift yet either. I mailed it on the 17th or 18th but she lives far, far away!!!! So if you are someone who has still not been visited by the reaper, it's on it's way! I had soooooo much fun picking it out. I hope you like it and can't wait to hear from you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

Mr. Gris wants to be reaped!!!!!!


----------



## LonnieC (May 19, 2010)

if you're not too scared of the flying reaper monkeys, I uploaded my reaper gift photos to my albums in my profile....ssssshhhhhhhh...dont tell....technically, I didnt post them!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *I have come to peace with the fact that I will not be reaped until everyone else on here is. LOL so im just sitting back and waiting and reading and when the final person says they got reaped.....then thats when I know my package will be arriving  Honestly at this point Im going to be disappointed if my gift doesnt come delivered by some flying monkeys, carrying my gift and an apricot sour.
> 
> Yes I can see it now. The flying monkeys will swoop down and hang out on my front porch. Together we will sit and drink my apricot sour and then open my gift. We will oooh and aahhhhh at all the treats inside. Later I'll invite them inside for some snacks. After Ill put in a movie, well have popcorn and have a lovely evening. Ahhhh the thought of it makes me all glittery inside *


I'm beginning to have serious concerns about your mental health hahaha


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

If we all ban together, the monkeys and the glitter can't hurt us.

PICS!! More PICS!


----------



## INDY (Jul 18, 2008)

Patiently waiting to be reaped...........maybe today?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow, guys, I really must check what I type before I hit post, I MEAN self flushing!! LOL, but elf flushing do sound better! 
Lady, yours is on the way,, yours too Indy, Mr. Gris, yours was recently shipped, so on the way too!


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

I too am still waiting to be reaped my family would much appreciate that I get reaped real soon

g'morning everyone


----------



## Joiseygal (Jun 10, 2009)

The gifts people got so far are awesome! It is fun seeing what people get and how much effort they put into it. Beth can you just tell me if I'm one of the victims that the SR didn't respond? This way I won't keep looking out the window like a puppy dog waiting for someone to buy me.


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

Welp lets see if it happens today  And if any flying monkeys come my way I getting the ogres out!!!


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

I have the meanest 16 year old daughter in the world! so yesterday we get home and there is a UPS delivery truck on front of my condo.
As we start walking up to the door he gets out and starts walking right behind us. both my daughter and I are sqealing / mumbling~ omg this could be it. it IS it. 
it's my reaper gift. he is like 5 paces behind us. i turn around and ask him if he is following me and he says YES!! woooooo, right? then I ask which address he is headed to. you know... so I can take that package off his hands.

this is where it all goes wrong. he says 512. I am thinking he MUST be dyslexic because I am 521. then he went downstairs and left my daughter to LAUGH at me. bwahahaha. all alone. with no reaper box.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Spookilicious, I told the Flying Monkeys to also bring along a padded cell since you will go nuts when they deliver your SR gift. LOL


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

CreepySpiders said:


> I have the meanest 16 year old daughter in the world! so yesterday we get home and there is a UPS delivery truck on front of my condo.
> As we start walking up to the door he gets out and starts walking right behind us. both my daughter and I are sqealing / mumbling~ omg this could be it. it IS it.
> it's my reaper gift. he is like 5 paces behind us. i turn around and ask him if he is following me and he says YES!! woooooo, right? then I ask which address he is headed to. you know... so I can take that package off his hands.
> 
> this is where it all goes wrong. he says 512. I am thinking he MUST be dyslexic because I am 521. then he went downstairs and left my daughter to LAUGH at me. bwahahaha. all alone. with no reaper box.



COMFORT I feel your pain I really really do! I to am being tormented by my family. Us few who are left should Band Together and DEMAND ACTION!!!!!!!! 
We Want it and We Want it NOW


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

LonnieC - very nice box of loot. I love the box in came in too. Awesome job by your reaper. Oh, for a moment when I peaked at your album I though you got a dog from your reaper too and I thought WOW, what a cool gift.  But, very cure pooch still


----------



## Poison Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

Ok, so let me say CreeperSpiders you are not alone with a MEAN kid! My GROWN daughters are having a hay day teasing me. They even say "is that someone pulling in the driveway?" and they do it just to see how fast I can run to the window to peak!! I have to admit I have set some new land speed records getting to the window......while they sit and have themselves at good laugh at the look on my face when no one is there ! I have finally STOPPED watching thinking that maybe if I do at last my SR will be here when I am going out the door........kids, they really can be cruel..... So maybe today someone will pull in the driveway and catch me NOT looking! LOL


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

OMG. Not only have I found a home with fellow "Halloweiners" but ones with AWFUL kids.
*THERE'S NO PLACE LIKE HOME!!!!!!!*


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

LonnieC. your gift is the bomb!!! 

BTW-I checked tracking on the gift for my SR and it is being held captive by security and checking for the land far, far away. Hopefully they will release it soon for delivery.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

ok i am still waiting and i know its out there but with Canada post it could be out there a long time  i am on night shift so i stay awake after my shift until i hear myself snoring and wake myself up sitting on the couch  lololo . There is another possibility ,that they (Post office ,duty ect) found my gifts so great they decided to keep it .


----------



## Veckah (Apr 5, 2010)

According to tracking, my reapee should get their gift today!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

nhh said:


> LonnieC - very nice box of loot. I love the box in came in too. Awesome job by your reaper. Oh, for a moment when I peaked at your album I though you got a dog from your reaper too and I thought WOW, what a cool gift.  But, very cure pooch still


LOL For a minute, I thought the same thing too. Agreed, cute puppy.


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

I HAVE BEEN REAPED!!!! 
And HOLY CRAP it is AWESOME!!! Beyond awesome, probably my new favorite static prop EVER.
Reaper went all out on this! I LOVE IT!!! THANK YOU!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Glockink that's toooo cool!!!!! I have never seen anything like it. Was it handmade by your SR?


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Freaking awesome!!!


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, all handmade! Its probably the coolest thing Ive seen! It showed up at the shop and EVERYONE loved it. The detail in it is insane! Perfect for the zombie collection, tons of Zombie masks and props, but this is my 1st zombie baby! Makes me want to take a good picture of the face and tattoo it on someone. Pics as soon as it happens!


----------



## INDY (Jul 18, 2008)

*YEAHHHHH....I Got Reaped Today, I knew today would be the day!! ANd I love everything my secret reaper sent me....Thanks!*


----------



## HoflyLoster (May 12, 2009)

Woohhhhoooo. I also got reaped today! Thank you secret reaper for my gifts! They are perfect! Thank you, thank you thank you.
Oh and I will pm you in a bit with more thank yous!!


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Seriously when do I find out who my reaper was? I want to thank them for my awesome presents!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

I think my SR ( in the land far,far away) received their gift today! I m soooo excited.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I got my Reaper gift and everything was awesome.


----------



## Dollylinn (Jul 13, 2008)

*Reaper gift*

This is totaly insane. I hear a truck and i am running to check the door. Yesterday was especially bad. We must have 5 different garbage services in this town. You know how many trucks came by..................they have separate ones for recycle , lawn and garbage pick up. 
Everybody has this bug.........
My victims gift is just sitting somewhere. It has not moved since last week. It has to move soon. I feel bad I did not send out earlier. I never thought it would be in a stuck mode so long. They are going through the same waiting and waiting as me.


----------



## Azrielle (Aug 24, 2009)

WOOOWEEE!!!! I WAS REAPED TODAY!!!Thank you reaper you did an AMAZING job!! I am sparkling from ear to ear!! Thank you again to Bethene for this fantastic fun!


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

lalala i know SOMETHING about one of the last 25 reapers. la la ala la i want to scream out what i know but i am afraid of the monkeys =)


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks secret (not secret anymore ) reaper i got reaped 10 minutes ago and i love everything i got ! i will get some of the gift already in use tonight when i will go to work and put it on my desk . !


----------



## Joiseygal (Jun 10, 2009)

Ok I'm not sure because I'm not home, but my daughter said I have a package. She said the box is damaged and has webs coming out of it. I asked her if it had a hole in it and she said it was bent, but I will see when I get home. I am really excited, but I won't be home until 8pm so this is torture!!! YAY!!!


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

CreepySpiders said:


> lalala i know SOMETHING about one of the last 25 reapers. la la ala la i want to scream out what i know but i am afraid of the monkeys =)


Don't do it Creepy Spiders Don't do it. Uh... I know something too btw. . . And I'm tryin' real hard not to say anything.


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

Come on Ladies....SPILL!  I wanna know something.


----------



## Scattered Screams (Mar 4, 2008)

*in PA.*

Just tracked the package I sent out Saturday and it's in Philadelphia so it should be there tomorrow or Saturday. I hope whoever gets it likes it.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I don't know what's harder....listening to the torment of those still waiting to be reaped or hearing the joys of those reaped but with NO PICS lol

Glockink thanks for posting! That is one awesome zombie baby! If they had sent it to me, it would have been stopped by customs for sure! lol


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Well, tis an exceptional day UPS reports that my reapees package was delivered at 4:15 p.m. and my daughter just called to say a large, light package arrived at our home and can she open it? My answer, "Touch it and you die a slow death by cleaning toilets!" Think she got the picture. Edit: It was a funkin that I ordered dangit! lol


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

ooo I wonder if it is from the middle of the US somewhere?


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

SimplyJenn said:


> Don't do it Creepy Spiders Don't do it. Uh... I know something too btw. . . And I'm tryin' real hard not to say anything.


I don't know a darn thing and it's starting to bother me!!! lol


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

SimplyJenn said:


> Don't do it Creepy Spiders Don't do it. Uh... I know something too btw. . . And I'm tryin' real hard not to say anything.



it's not easy to NOT say anything bwahahaha. it MIGHT be in the middle(ish) or it MIGHT not be. I tell you this for sure... it's not West coast bound. teeheeheee


----------



## Joiseygal (Jun 10, 2009)

I got my gift from my SR today. YAY!!!! It is funny because my SR was also my victim?!?! Is this how it usually works? I thought it was random? Anyway I am happy that he was my SR because my gifts are pretty cool...Thanks! Also he said he has another gift on its way that was shipped separate....


----------



## foxall (Jul 21, 2010)

Love! I didn't even know about all those cool Dots they make! And I know most people on this forum are anti-glitter, but I don't mind it at all (in moderation). I'm excited to try out the dropping head. I can't believe my reaper stayed within budget for all of this!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Guess what???? ................  *


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

*Sr*



Spookilicious mama said:


> *Guess what???? ................  *


_Oh no you didn't!_  Has it finally happened for you too?????


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

Oh when, oh when will my Reaper reap me?


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

And when will therest of the lucky ones that have been reaped post pictures?


----------



## baboomgirl (Jul 13, 2010)

I've been REAPED!!! YAY!!!! Thank you so much for my gifts "SR"!!! I can't wait to show pics of the awesome tombstone and other goodies!...even the box was amazing! I love all of it! You are the best!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

OMG, those Dots are great. I LOOOOOOVVVVVVEEEE the dropping skeleton head, too. Great gifts.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

The Halloween Lady said:


> _Oh no you didn't!_  Has it finally happened for you too?????


*Yes ma'am!!!! and just wait until you see the pics!!!!! I absolutely LOVE everything, it is so me and I cant wait to show you guys. All I can say is it was sooooooo worth the wait*


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Guess what???? ................  *


And guess what else????? 



*THE REAPER HAS LANDED!!!!*

(Where's boo's radio announcer voice when I need it???)

And brought the most fantastic stuff ever. Boy, did my SR hit the nail on the head. Wait til you guys see the pics. Wait til you see what was on the outside of the box. IT WAS *AWESOME*!!!!

Lots of witchy things, lots of JOL's....my two favoritest things in the whole Halloween universe.

I wish I knew who my SR was so that I could thank them properly....ahem,ahem....

No???? Well, I'll just have to wait til the reveal 

Thank you, thank you, SR. You absolutely nailed it. I can't wait until it is safe to post pics. And I _can_ thank you properly. (I'm afraid the flying monkeys would take off with my little dogs....)


----------



## LonnieC (May 19, 2010)

this is torturous...my victim has still not received their second package.......stupid post office....next time, I'm hiring a taxi to take it to them...may get there faster...sheesh.....


----------



## Joiseygal (Jun 10, 2009)

LonnieC said:


> this is torturous...my victim has still not received their second package.......stupid post office....next time, I'm hiring a taxi to take it to them...may get there faster...sheesh.....


The post office left my box mangled! It looked like it got ran over by the post office truck! I'm just glad the items in the box wasn't fragile.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Mangled? Oh my! Was everything okay? 

It is so exciting to see so many people receiving their SR gifts all at once. Yea, HF members.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Yes ma'am!!!! and just wait until you see the pics!!!!! I absolutely LOVE everything, it is so me and I cant wait to show you guys. All I can say is it was sooooooo worth the wait*


I'm so glad you can finally chill out!  But you'd better not slack on entertaining us just because you got your gift!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Rikki said:


> I'm so glad you can finally chill out!  But you'd better not slack on entertaining us just because you got your gift!


*No slacking here cause now I'm dying to post my pics!!!! I cant wait for you guys to see my FABULOUS gifts!!! Bethene Bethene Bethene...CAN WE PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE POST NOW!!! PRETTY PLEASE  Plus I want to see everyone else's gifts Please Bethene Please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Joiseygal (Jun 10, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> Mangled? Oh my! Was everything okay?
> 
> It is so exciting to see so many people receiving their SR gifts all at once. Yea, HF members.


No everything was alright.  Thanks for asking!


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

waiting waiting wondering, fantasizing, dreaming, sleeping on and stoop waiting for that package!!!! 



My reapee got there gift and looks like they like it!!! HEHEHEHEHHEHEE Thank the halloween Gods !!!


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Glockink said:


> I HAVE BEEN REAPED!!!!
> And HOLY CRAP it is AWESOME!!! Beyond awesome, probably my new favorite static prop EVER.
> Reaper went all out on this! I LOVE IT!!! THANK YOU!


That is just totally awesome!!!!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

More awesome gifts. I can't wait to see all the pics. I also can't wait to get mine.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

MHooch said:


> And guess what else?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(Cue vocal reverb...)

THE the the the REAPER per per per HAS zas zas zas LAAAANDED dead dead dead... (don't you just love the ECHO echo echo echo!!  )


----------



## Poison Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

Ok so this morning the mail lady stopped.......my heart skipped a few beats.....could it be??
Off I run! You have to understand here they don't bring the mail to the house, if there is a package you have to go to them. They honk the horn and wait.....I race to the mail Lady my heart doing double time. She hands me the gift and the disappointment must have showed on my face as she said...."not what you thought it was?" I said a nice thank you and came in the house and handed the box to my DAUGHTER....it was her order for school. Oh man, the pressure is getting to me!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow foxall, nice score. oohhh, the dropping head does look exciting and creepy. the spider looks cool too. it's all good

glocknik, that baby would be worth the wait. great gift

and all the reapees who haven't received their gifts yet, i hope the flying monkees are kind to the late reapers and glitz purple the ones who are no gos


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

i dont know how to post picutres like you guys do sooo soon i will post them to my album...


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

whichypoo said:


> waiting waiting wondering, fantasizing, dreaming, sleeping on and stoop waiting for that package!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> My reapee got there gift and looks like they like it!!! HEHEHEHEHHEHEE Thank the halloween Gods !!!


Not that I know anything but I have a feeling tomorrow will be our lucky day.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Poison Patty said:


> Ok so this morning the mail lady stopped.......my heart skipped a few beats.....could it be??
> Off I run! You have to understand here they don't bring the mail to the house, if there is a package you have to go to them. They honk the horn and wait.....I race to the mail Lady my heart doing double time. She hands me the gift and the disappointment must have showed on my face as she said...."not what you thought it was?" I said a nice thank you and came in the house and handed the box to my DAUGHTER....it was her order for school. Oh man, the pressure is getting to me!


You have to go to THEM? That sucks!


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Poison Patty I bet you get great cardio workouts from that.


----------



## baboomgirl (Jul 13, 2010)

Was wondering, are we or are we not allowed to post pics? I see that several peeps have but some are still waiting...what is the protocol here if you have received your gift and want to show it?


----------



## Azrielle (Aug 24, 2009)

baboomgirl said:


> Was wondering, are we or are we not allowed to post pics? I see that several peeps have but some are still waiting...what is the protocol here if you have received your gift and want to show it?


I think we are supposed to wait, but you could put them in your album like I did


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I have to mention that inside my box of goodies was a thing called "Ghost Soap on a Rope," which is about the most amusing Halloween thing I have seen. It's quite clever!


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Got reaped yesterday and it was AWESOME! More later with pics when they are allowed...


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Oh what the heck, we are haunters, living on the edge, terrorizing neighborhood children, giving out immense amounts of candy that only a dentist would appreciate and here we are trying to follow the "rules" on posting pics (sorry bethene, love ya but rules are made to be broken). Post away all you peoples, live on the edge that you already are over!


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

my victim's gift is (finally) out for delivery. wooooo vic~ the truck very well may be for you today!


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

Another Day Another REAP.... I hope its my day as well as the few who are left out there. 
Crossing fingers always helped when I was a kid so it wouldn't hurt to try now.

(fingers crossed, fingers crossed, and toes)


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I've crossed my fingers for each of you, too!


----------



## Darkpumpkin (Sep 17, 2008)

Still dying to get my package from my Reaper! I had a nicely wrapped package in the mail today and got very excited....but turns out it was just a book I had ordered.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*COME ON ALREADY I need you all to get reaped!!!! For god sakes Im dying to post pics and more importantly SEE pics *


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

When exactly are we "allowed" to post our pictures and thank our reapers? I haven't opened mine (waiting for family to get home tonight and open as my b-day gift) but want to post soon as I can without fear of the flying glittery monkeys


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Is that a new thing? You have to wait until everybody has been reaped before you can post pictures. I thought you just couldn't say who it was? 

I know in the past we posted pictures right away.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I just really wish if the person I sent the pckg to would post soon.


----------



## Poison Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

SimplyJenn, that is the hard part......sorry they haven't let you know yet I am sure you are waiting and wondering if they have even gotten the gift. I just don't see how the excitement could make you wait. I think letting the SR know you got the gift is the least anyone could do!
Hope you hear something soon!!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Yep, in the past if you had sent (confirmed sent to the coordinator) you could open and post pics because you fulfilled your piece in the deal. So invoking the powers not given to me by any official body here on HF, I encourage, implore and will also beg and grovel for all reaped reapers to post and show off those goodies! Do not worry about flying monkies and purple glitter suppositories, I have an anti-flying monkey air superiority secret weapon (bananas laced with glycerin), however your on your own with regard to purple glitter but at least it will look good when your finished!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Somebody is getting something today.

09/24/2010	5:24 A.M.	OUT FOR DELIVERY


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Woe is me.  I've not been reaped, and my SR has not posted either....Waaaaa


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

The Halloween Lady said:


> Woe is me.  I've not been reaped, and my SR has not posted either....Waaaaa


Sorry to hear... I'm in the same boat My SR received their gift last Friday and I haven't heard a thing.

But I am crossing those fingers and toes for a special delivery today.. Ill keep you in mind too.


----------



## GhostMagnet (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm sorry, Halloween Lady. Hopefully it will work out. {{hugs}} 

I got my package today! Thank you so very much SR. Everything was perfect! Awesome Potion bottles, Martha Stewart mice silhouettes, (I hope it didn't cause you much discomfort, buying M.S. stuff for me  ) Gorgeous pumpkins carved in Martha Stewart designs, hand-decorated boxes, a beautiful placemat, a Halloween bucket, a "Creepy" sign ornament. And an awesome SR poem. Everything was packaged creatively, beautifully and thoughtfully.

I can't thank you enough, SR, for your generosity. I will take pictures today and post them as soon as I can. (I have to figure out how to do that!)

I keep telling my husband what a miracle of a site this is, how thoughtful and generous you all are.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

GhostMagnet said:


> I'm sorry, Halloween Lady. Hopefully it will work out. {{hugs}}
> 
> I got my package today! Thank you so very much SR. Everything was perfect! Awesome Potion bottles, Martha Stewart mice silhouettes, (I hope it didn't cause you much discomfort, buying M.S. stuff for me  ) Gorgeous pumpkins carved in Martha Stewart designs, hand-decorated boxes, a beautiful placemat, a Halloween bucket, a "Creepy" sign ornament. And an awesome SR poem. Everything was packaged creatively, beautifully and thoughtfully.
> 
> ...



I can't wait to see your stuff. It sounds wonderful.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Still looking for a few good rule breakers.........


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I can't believe there are so many unwilling to break rules. Who's afraid of some scrawny monkey? really...


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

AHHHHHHHHHHH. My vics package is waiting on her (uh, or his) door step. It's been delivered. Go get it tiger!!!

everyone who hasn't been reaped... go to your door and peak out.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

JohnnyAppleseed said:


> Yep, in the past if you had sent (confirmed sent to the coordinator) you could open and post pics because you fulfilled your piece in the deal. So invoking the powers not given to me by any official body here on HF, I encourage, implore and will also beg and grovel for all reaped reapers to post and show off those goodies! Do not worry about flying monkies and purple glitter suppositories, I have an anti-flying monkey air superiority secret weapon (bananas laced with glycerin), however your on your own with regard to purple glitter but at least it will look good when your finished!


*I agree. Last year, pictures went up as soon as we received our gifts. The reaper just can't post their pictures of what they sent to their reapee. Is there some new unspoken rule saying you can't post pictures until everybody received?*


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

aaahhhhh are we getting restless.....................the suspense is killing me, I want to see too, but I think this is carzy hilarious listening to all replies here..............................


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

*No, seriously people. MsMeeple, the very first post, listed pictures... it's always been done with way.... has it changed???

As far as I know you aren't breaking any rules. Post pictures, it gets everybody in the mood and makes furture reaper groups bigger because more want to join after seeing all of the cool stuff. 

Plus, even if we aren't in the reaper group we get to see all the neat stuff out there....*


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

MsMeeple said:


> Oh sorry! I thought we just had to wait to reveal the name.



I had to read the entire thread again. Wow, it's changed. So, that's sad.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

RH, bethene - the organizer - asked that no one post pictures until everyone had received their gifts. She posted it in the original thread and has scolded people on here for posting anyway. I bet she gives in by Monday though.


----------



## Dollylinn (Jul 13, 2008)

*I have been reaped*

Thank You secret reaper! I just got home from work, and on my doorstep it was!!! No more looking out the door all night for trucks.......... Everything fits my theme, and will be a great addition to my vampire room. Creative packaging also. Thank You!! I will post pictures as soon as we are allowed. 

Thanks secret reaper!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

{Sigh}, still looking for a rule breaker or three!


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

I have been REAPED & it arrived safe and sound. Someone got a kick azz Secret Reaper. LOVE everything. Jane in a Box is the BEST !!! I dont have anywhere near me that carries her !!! And the candles saved me !!! Its a project I can cut from my to do list. Will be using them with the Haunted Chandelier Im builsing. Open the package and there was an AZZ bone popping out the popcorn LOL !!! Everything will fit in pefect into my Party displays. THANK YOU !!!!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Just read it Rikki. I had to read the first few pages again. Thanks for letting me know. 

I like seeing pictures because it builds anticipation, halloween spirit, makes more people want to join the reaper group(s) and it's a fun way to see what everybody has in their neck of the woods whether store bought or made.

_BETHENE!!!! I'm like a kid who just got told the Grim Reaper isn't real...._


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES!

BTW I posted mine in my album. I havent work out how to post pic yets.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I think that the confusion came because it was different than in the past. It also was not on the first thing posted, but added as people asked questions. Not everyone reads every post so we have had some rule breakers. It has been fun watching those pop up and the continual banter from everyone has really hyped the fun of this SR exchange. I hope all repost on one main post so they will all be together. We have sort of had the best of both ways here, getting to see some things along the way. Also, it is not as easy to track and see who hasn't sent or received yet and feel so left out.

I know that I am even about to resort to some magic purple glitter to use to help speed up the delivery for the final few waiting. The flying monkeys must be getting very antsy and ready to attack!!!

Monkeys, monkeys, monkeys!


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

I apologize if I wasn't supposed to post my picture yet. I read it as we weren't allowed to post until after the shipping deadline.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

Mr. Gris was lost in the shuffle  I have not been reaped. Anybody else still waiting?


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

JohnnyAppleseed said:


> {Sigh}, still looking for a rule breaker or three!


Ummm you could break the rule.


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

Mr. Gris said:


> Mr. Gris was lost in the shuffle  I have not been reaped. Anybody else still waiting?


Mr. Gris~ I am still waiting. My vic got her gift today. I think packages sent UPS on th deadline (like mine) are running late. Hope when I get home it's there =) uh, yours too. hahahaha


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

I got so EXCITED FedEx came up to my door. She said I bet you are waiting for this. I said I have been for a while now. So as I am opening it up my son who is here visiting who is 19 years old is saying what is it what is it. Is it from the SR? I didn't even look at the label once I opened it I said oh its more stuff for my grand-daughter. He's stopped being all excited. Thats when he realized ohhh thats my daughter what did you get her now.

Fingers and Toes STILL CROSSED


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

ok guys, I give in, you may post pics it is a week past the dead line, alot of people who haven't received have theirs on the way, or will be shortly, some people are mailing this week end due to different problems, I actually have a couple of people I haven't heard from, so chin up, the people who have posted have some awesome gifts!!
BTW, RedHallow, last year when every one jumped the gun, was the first time every one posted pics right away,before I did the SR here, and on Larrys Christmas site, the secret santa, and other forums secret reapers, and it is always been wait til every one gets their gift. it is just we have so many people here, it is taking a long time for all the gifts to arrive!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*SHe said we can post She said we can post!!! Im getting ready to post away!!! WHOOOO HOOOOOO!*


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

also, I know of 2 reaper "couples" if you will, and no it was not the way it was supposed to be, it was luck of the draw, and I drew names over such a long period of time, that I never noticed that you were reaping each other!!


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

Should it be a different link of just gifts??? That way we dont have to go through all the other stuff !!! And get to the meat and bones


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Im starting a new thread for just Reaper gifts! Hold on!! doing it now!! *


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher (Jul 27, 2009)

Hurry up Spookilicious!!!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*OK DONE!! Started new thread now everybody GO post those pics!!!*


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Ooh Ooh Ooh I got mine today. But the UPS driver was teasing me and said he had to take that one back because he knew I had been waiting for it. And it is sooooo amazing. I do not know who my secret reaper is (only by his real name) but he did a great job of making me a killer corpsified skull. I also got an adorable plastic skull mug that lights up in pretty colors when you turn it on. AND it was filled with caramel apple lollipops. Thanks SR. You are most amazing....whoever you are. PS I like the drawings you made on the box for me. There was indeed Secret Reaper fun inside that box.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

maleficent said:


> Ummm you could break the rule.


Of course Maley you know I'm a rule breaker.....but something tells me that I cannot do it quite yet as there may be a reason to wait......hmmmm and of course bethene is swayed and decides in her mighty wisdom that it is now high time for the ohhhhing and ahhhhing to begin in earnest!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*No no we got the go ahead and I started a new thread!!! Go find my new thread and post those pics!!!*


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

bethene said:


> ok guys, I give in, you may post pics it is a week past the dead line, alot of people who haven't received have theirs on the way, or will be shortly, some people are mailing this week end due to different problems, I actually have a couple of people I haven't heard from, so chin up, the people who have posted have some awesome gifts!!
> BTW, RedHallow, last year when every one jumped the gun, was the first time every one posted pics right away,before I did the SR here, and on Larrys Christmas site, the secret santa, and other forums secret reapers, and it is always been wait til every one gets their gift. it is just we have so many people here, it is taking a long time for all the gifts to arrive!


Ms. Bethene, I'm just thrilled pictures are coming out! Thanks. Next year, I might add that little detail about posting pictures, even I went back through the rules and didn't see anything about picture posting. I, too, would have been the gun-jumper or the kid sitting on the floor with two pillow cases of candy purging myself. 

Now, the fun begins!!! Yeah! Thanks Bethene!


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I would love to find out who else has not gotten theirs. Cuz, my victim has not yet responded. I would really like to know if she got it. Even just a quick "i got it" kinda thing.


----------



## Crazytrain83 (Oct 1, 2009)

Still waiting. (Impatiently, I might add)


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Still waiting too! Plus my SR has not posted anything about recieving there gift either. Sigh


----------



## Poison Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

I join the still waiting club......everyone sing with me....chin up chin up!! Gpod things come to those that wait.....


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*I am sending my best good luck purple glitter to Poison Patty, The Halloween Lady and Crazytrain in hopes you will all be reaped very very soon!!!*


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

(Here is the scenario.. )
was waiting behind the bushes for the postman to come.
like a little spider all huddled in a bun.
When the postman came out. 
I jumped out and I screamed. 
Lo he dropped my package and away he did scream.
Down threw the bushes and over the drive,
he huffed and he puffed as I held my prize. 
I ran threw the house all excited and flattered.
My package was here nothing else mattered. 
I open it up as I held my breath,
and low and behold a poem for me.
I read it out loud as a tear did flow.
My own halloween poem for me to hold.
A box full of treats for all the senses.
some for the eyes.
some for the ears.
with a helping hand and a kick in the rear.. OH THANK YOU THANK YOU REAPER DEAR!!!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Quick go post pics on the post your secret reaper pics here thread! THats where we are all posting*


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

Today my wife walks into the school with a box, filled with stuff. YES! I thought. Nope, it was just the costumes for our Karate Graduation. Oh well. Patience is a virtue (but it really sucks).


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

*Don't fear the Reaper!*

I was REAPED today. my gift was so awesome. Thank you dear reaper! I still don't know who you are =) but i luuuurrrve you. bwahahaha. I will post a pic tomorrow. Let's see.... there was a fantastic spell book oooh and a witches hat and POTIONS & flickering candles big and small. This was good on so many levels... I am just beyond excited and grateful for such a creative reaper.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh, CreepySpiders, I can't wait to see this. I love the flickering candles. A spell book!!!!! HOw special!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

poison patty i am sooooo feeling bad for you. all you others too. soon, it'll be happening soon


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

I am still in the "NOT BEEN REAPED YET" CLUB.

From what I can tell its:
Me, CrazyTrain83, The Halloween Lady, Poison Patty and Beacon Samurai.

We will soon get REAPED, my fingers and toes are still crossed for Saturday. If anyone else has not been REAPED please add on to this message and we Shall Band Together. 

G'nite sweet UnReaped.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

I have not been reaped yet, either.

My reapee has already recieved his/her package (another good thing about a tracking # yo!).

Good Luck all.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*creepyspiders post the pics on the other thread !!! Cant wait to see*


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I am totally bummed that I have not yet heard anything. Some of you are friends with this person and I have been very tempted to have you ask her about it. But still being patient... Sort of.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

I havent been reaped yet either! Lets start an official "I havent been reaped" thread and post pictures of tables that are empty with no goodies


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I haven't either. But I know that wait will be worth it.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Dont worry you guys' time will come. I have faith!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*So how many people exactly are waiting two three??? Do we know if Bethene has heard....even if your SR dont come through I know the Rescue Reapers will so hold on tight guys a gift should be coming your way soon!! *


----------



## Gardensofstone (Sep 16, 2010)

What is reaped ?, and how does it work?.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Gardensofstone said:


> What is reaped ?, and how does it work?.


*Reaped is what you get when you participate in the Secret Reaper which is like Secret Santa  Bethene organizes it and she draws names, then tells you who you have. go to the first page of this thread and it explains more. Then go to the post your secret reaper pics here thread and you can see some of the great stuff we all got from our Secret Reapers!*


----------



## Gardensofstone (Sep 16, 2010)

Thank you spookilicious mama and printersdevil for the info!.


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *creepyspiders post the pics on the other thread !!! Cant wait to see*


will do! I am taking some now =)


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

snigglez said:


> I am still in the "NOT BEEN REAPED YET" CLUB.
> 
> From what I can tell its:
> Me, CrazyTrain83, The Halloween Lady, Poison Patty and Beacon Samurai.
> ...


Me, CrazyTrain83, The Halloween Lady, Poison Patty and Beacon Samurai.
ADDING: killerhaunts, Mr. Gris, and nhh, Who have also not been REAPED Either.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

I am still waitiing too.... I wonder being in Canada affected my secret Reaper?


----------



## Poison Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

Simply Jenn, so sorry you still haven't heard anything yet from the Reapee.....that has to be so hard to wondering WHY someone wouldn't let you know. Hopefully you will soon hear something or hopefully they will at least post some pictures!!

Oh heck, I am not worried about being reaped.....all in due time. Many people had to ship late and I am sure there are still packages going in the system.......

Mr Gris, I really got a hoot out of your idea for pictures of the empty table.....it really did tickle me....thanks I needed that one!

I see trails of purple gliter and flying monkeys.....that is a spooky thought.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*You guys are not alone.....Spookilicious is right here with you....glitter in hand ready to sprinkle where ever necessary!!  Have you guys asked Bethene if it has at least been shipped??*


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

most peoples gifts are in transit, I have 2 people who haven't contacted me , I have pm'd them again, with no response,will deal with this as soon as possible, but knowing the stories behind why others haven't shipped on time, am doing it low key for the time being, alot of things have been happening to our friends on here that are major , so it could be something like that


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Gardensofstone said:


> What is reaped ?, and how does it work?.


If you want to participate there is a second group forming :
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/95305-2010-secret-reaper-group-ii.html


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank you Bethene, I'm not worried. I had a blast with this. I just wish I knew if my victim enjoyed their gifts and that they made it okay.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

bethene said:


> most peoples gifts are in transit, I have 2 people who haven't contacted me , I have pm'd them again, with no response,will deal with this as soon as possible, but knowing the stories behind why others haven't shipped on time, am doing it low key for the time being, alot of things have been happening to our friends on here that are major , so it could be something like that


Not trying to make more work for you, you did plenty to get this off the ground and running, plus it was a large group.You deserve a huge thank you! Do you have a list of those who have not gotten their gift but you know for sure it is transit? Then a list of those whose SR has refuse to answer your PMs? What kind of numbers are we looking at? I stand ready to ship a rescue reaper package at any time you need just PM me.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hey bethie, that's pretty good it's only 2 who haven't responded. i was worried with the trail of non reaped victums it was more. hopefully you hear from the 2 as well.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Bethene, I too am not worried or upset and agree that regardless of the outcome *this has been a ton of fun*. Especially reading all of the ridiculous posts  Additionally I really appreciate all of the hard work and time you put into this event!!!! My only real concern is that since my SR hasn't posted I either sent the gift to Timbuktu or they hated it!  In fairness I have read my SR stats and I see that they have a ton going right now. In any event I am now trying to refocus, as I attempt to complete all of the totally unrealistic and overambitious projects I have started.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Poison Patty said:


> Simply Jenn, so sorry you still haven't heard anything yet from the Reapee.....


Thanks, I am thinking she must be busy with work or something. She and her friend haven't signed in for a few days. I am hoping that maybe I will hear something by Monday. I picked her stuff out carefully and really hope she likes it. I just really hope I hear something soon.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

Im not worried Beth  My Reapee got their gift and loved it so if my own gift is late or never arrives even it was still fun.


----------



## GhostMagnet (Jul 14, 2009)

I think for most people, the sending was the best part. I got mine and my partner got theirs. So we're good.
I volunteer, too, to be a rescue reaper.

Secret Reaper is awesome, Bethene, you did a great job.


----------



## Poison Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

No worries......I am just thrilled that my Reapee got the gift, and has already said they like it.
To me that is all that is important! I totally enjoyed and will do this again in a heart-beat for the joy of sending. Its the spirit of Halloween that makes it so much fun to watch the Reapee's enjoy what you send!

Simply Jenn.......It is driving me crazy that no one has let you know anything! I can only imagine what its like waiting and for that my heart goes out to you..... 
FINGERS CROSSED....Toes crossed hoping you hear something SOON.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

SimplyJenn said:


> Thanks, I am thinking she must be busy with work or something. She and her friend haven't signed in for a few days. I am hoping that maybe I will hear something by Monday. I picked her stuff out carefully and really hope she likes it. I just really hope I hear something soon.



*Simply Jenn I feel for you girl, while you seem to be very understanding I can imagine how you feel. Actually one of the most stressful parts of this whole thing was waiting for my gift to reach my victim Which since she has posted my gift I can tell you was Rikki. However the most fun part of this whole thing besides getting my fabulous gift was receiving her very detailed and grateful letter of appreciation. It was so nice to hear how excited she was to receive it and how she loved everything. at least she said she did  LOL I hope . Anyway i hope you will be the recipient of such a letter, im telling you its the best feeling ever. As for your gift, I have no doubt you will be reaped any day now*


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I did get mine. It was awesome I will post pics on the other thread when I can. Kymmm was mine. Yeaaa I can say it now. The book and stuff she sent was great!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Bethene Let me know if i need to be a Rescuse Reaper!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Will my reaper please tell me who they are??????????????????? Please????????
I want to send you a thank you card but I already recycled the box that had the address sticker on it.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I still have not been reaped yet  But that is ok I am being very patient!  PLUS, all the fun banter on this thread has made it so much fun, Thank you Spookilicious (& everyone else too!) for keeping me rolling on the floor!

I wish I heard something from my reapee though! The tracking number says the package was delivered when I check it 2 weeks ago, but I haven't heard anything and I just want to be sure they got it. Would it be rude of me to send them a message and ask if they received the package??


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

Junit said:


> I still have not been reaped yet  But that is ok I am being very patient!  PLUS, all the fun banter on this thread has made it so much fun, Thank you Spookilicious (& everyone else too!) for keeping me rolling on the floor!
> 
> I wish I heard something from my reapee though! The tracking number says the package was delivered when I check it 2 weeks ago, but I haven't heard anything and I just want to be sure they got it. Would it be rude of me to send them a message and ask if they received the package??


~ Junit, I do not think that would be rude. Sometimes with USPS the tracking will say delivered but it is really at the post office waiting to be picked up. Your vic might not know. The PO only holds packages 15 days then they return them.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Two weeks is a long time not to hear anything. I don't think it's rude. You can send me a message and I'll message them if you want to keep secret who you are lol


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Yey, I was reaped today! My day started off plain ol bad. I woke up crabby because I stayed up waaaay to late painting props. It's raining and one of my two pups released his very full bladder right before we made it out the door. But then the doorbell rang, the clouds parted, and my reaper gift arrived! I received two lovely flamess candles in wrought iron sleeves and two glowing spiders!  Thanks so muck Croglin Vampire you made my day!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Any one who has not received a gift, please PM me and I will see where we stand on who had sent and is in transit and who hasn't shipped- and if any one knows some one who hasn't received it, let them know to contact me in case they don't see it thanks guys,! it will help me figure this out easier to start who hasn't rather than the many who have, I have not heart from at least one person, but just want to double check things


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Junit said:


> I still have not been reaped yet  But that is ok I am being very patient!  PLUS, all the fun banter on this thread has made it so much fun, Thank you Spookilicious (& everyone else too!) for keeping me rolling on the floor!
> 
> I wish I heard something from my reapee though! The tracking number says the package was delivered when I check it 2 weeks ago, but I haven't heard anything and I just want to be sure they got it. Would it be rude of me to send them a message and ask if they received the package??


I don't think its rude either. I remember the first year I participated. Someone had sent a package and the tracking said it was delivered but the person never got it.
I would check.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

Hello!!!? Anybody out there? Anybody else waiting for a gift?


----------



## ssflipo13 (Nov 8, 2008)

I got mine . sorry


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

I still haven't received my SR gift.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

I have yet to be reaped. Waiting patiently.....


----------



## Scattered Screams (Mar 4, 2008)

*today yea*

Hello all today when I got home I had big box on my porch. My 5 year old knew what was inside (not) lol. But a box filled with goodies yes love it all. Thanks so much Rockplayson, its all great. Will post pics soon. Thanks again


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yea, one more done! Reaper! Reaper!

REAPER! REAPER!

We want the REAPER!!!!

Mr. UPS or USPS please deliver all of them quickly to our HF friends.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

Is there 3 left? I feel like I should be playing the song "The Final Countdown"!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

How many are left and how many are in shipment? I am waiting to step in at any time as rescue reaper.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

T I dont know. I think Beth said there was confirmed shipment on mine dont know about the others. I guess she would have a better idea but I think theres only 3 or 4 of us left.


----------



## Landscapeman (Oct 2, 2008)

I have received mine and should post pictures here in a bit, But I was one of the late Mailers. I hope my victim likes their gift. But if it comes down to it I will rescue a victim as well.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I am still waiting as well but... I have turned my attention to gathering items for my new group II victim. I am just enjoying spreading the Halloween cheer.  Keep posting pics, I love seeing what everyone received. I hope the other get their packages soon.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Hallow all - and I know it is EXCRUCIATINGLY PAINFUL to have to wait - but if memory serves, bethene mentioned that several were late senders. She is keeping tabs on the oh-so-complicated mailing info. Everyone was to send her the tracking numbers, right? 
I am imagining that by this weekend - unless otherwise notified - all the gifts to be received should be where they belong. In any case - I'll be checking with our dear bethene to see how things have worked out and then, if need be, we will call out the Rescue Reapers! All will be well!

BOO!*


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

SO, I give up. I hope that one day my victim will email or post or say something like. Hey, got the package. But, I am moving on. Can't worry about it any more. I can only assume it got there okay and hopefully she liked it and can use it and the other stuff. I also hope she is alive and healthy and that what I sent her, suits her tastes and I hope she likes the thing for the porch. That is all I have to say about that.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey SimplyJenn, I'm sorry your victim didn't appreciate your gift, at least they could acknowledge that they received it. Did you happen to take some pics of the gift you sent so you can share with us, I would love to see it.


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

Arlita said:


> Hey SimplyJenn, I'm sorry your victim didn't appreciate your gift, at least they could acknowledge that they received it. Did you happen to take some pics of the gift you sent so you can share with us, I would love to see it.


I agree! post pictures of what you sent =) i wannaaaa seeee.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

SimplyJenn said:


> SO, I give up. I hope that one day my victim will email or post or say something like. Hey, got the package. But, I am moving on. Can't worry about it any more. I can only assume it got there okay and hopefully she liked it and can use it and the other stuff. I also hope she is alive and healthy and that what I sent her, suits her tastes and I hope she likes the thing for the porch. That is all I have to say about that.


I hear ya, I have not heard from mine either. I do hope they liked it and it arrived safe. Hopefully they are safe and healthy as well.


----------



## Azrielle (Aug 24, 2009)

SimplyJenn said:


> SO, I give up. I hope that one day my victim will email or post or say something like. Hey, got the package. But, I am moving on. Can't worry about it any more. I can only assume it got there okay and hopefully she liked it and can use it and the other stuff. I also hope she is alive and healthy and that what I sent her, suits her tastes and I hope she likes the thing for the porch. That is all I have to say about that.


Your not the only one left hanging. Frustrating isn't it? Even if you have no internet access, a hand written "got it" would be fine! I did take pics of what I sent but not sure if i'll post them? Don't let it ruin the experience for you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

I have been REAPED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its awesome but I wont spoil it here I will post pics on the other thread!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yea, Mr. Gris! Headed over to the other thread to see photos.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I was going to take pics and didn't I should have though. I am still going to wait a bit longer then I will say what I put in the box. She hasn't signed in for about a week. It should have been delivered during that time. I hope she is in town and got it safely, cuz as I mentioned before it is breakable. There are some glass votive holders in there. I thought they were pretty secure, but hopefully we will find out soon.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*SimplyJenn sorry to hear you cant get any kind of confirmation that your gift arried safely. Actually I think maybe next year there should be something in the rules that you must pm your SR to let them know your gift has arrived. Not having internet access is not an excuse seen as you have to have internet access to be on the forum to begin with. Hope you hear something soon girl.*


----------



## Landscapeman (Oct 2, 2008)

nhh said:


> I am still waiting as well but... I have turned my attention to gathering items for my new group II victim. I am just enjoying spreading the Halloween cheer.  Keep posting pics, I love seeing what everyone received. I hope the other get their packages soon.


I wouldnt worry to much. I have a feeling that you will get it on Friday.


----------



## Darkpumpkin (Sep 17, 2008)

Ah, thank you Reaper! You came through for me!! I am sorry, I didn't realize you were a Canadian Reaper so that explained the delay shipping. I was out of town camping until yesterday and when I arrived home, I had a box waiting for me!

I can't find my camera cord to post pics yet, but let me say, THANK YOU! You are after a horror girl's heart. I LOVE the Halloween Resurrection DVD because it also has the French written on it as well. A nice add to my collection! I also got a spooky sounds CD, F13 remake DVD and SAW III DVD along with a creepy skull guy!!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

It should be as simple as this next year. If you did not send a gift, if you did not thank your SR, and the schmuck that sent the nasty thank you to Crazy train should be banned from the forum. 

Tough love works!


PS: All will be reaped there are quite a few of us that have volunteered to be Rescue Reapers, I have box packed and as soon as I get the word and a victim it will be mailed.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I got reaped and I absolutely love all of my stuff. My reaper did a great job! I have lost my digital camera and cannot take photos of all of my loot though. I just wanted to say that I LOVE my gift.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Someone sent a nasty card? That's sad. I didn't know that had happened.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

katshead42 said:


> Someone sent a nasty card? That's sad. I didn't know that had happened.


 
Yeah it was said The person put alot thoughts in the like and dislike and didnt come close to getting what that person ask for. And was also saying might give them away since that person had no use for it. Its really sad and hurtful.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

a nasty note? what? why? details? that's just not nice. where did you hear of this. 
i took pictures of what i sent this year. the last 2 years i did this, i did get a thank you after pursueing it, but neither posted pictures even after pursueing. i guess i'm not that good at gift giving. i feel sad and do try.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that is sad, now i'm feeling bad about my gift again. i hope they like it. i put a lot of work and thought into mine as well. oh, and again hallowsusieboo, there's been a lot of wonderful gifts posted, but i really really really like what you gave me a lot. THANKS


----------



## Poison Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

What happened to kindness, plain old manners? I for one think this is all about fun and no one should be hurt and people have been hurt by lack of being grateful. Sorry don't want to stand on a soap-box but lets all remember to be kind!

SimplyJenn, ((((HUGS)))) Moving on is great, don't let this ruin the season for you! You did a great gift and maybe someone has something going on in their family and hasn't been able to post yet. And even if they don't have a reason don't let it make you feel bad. You are AWESOME, don't forget that!!

hallorenescene, (((((HUGS)))) to you also. Don't be worried we all question what we send hoping to make someone happy. The thing is we do the best we can, and it is all about having fun. Its not the gift, its giving and having fun. NO worries, you are great at gift giving and don't let this ruin the season for you!

Time to be grateful, kind, and nice. Remember we do this for fun and that is what you need to have when you play SR!!


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

Still waiting both ways. This is my 1st time in the SR gift exchange. I hope I sent something they liked. Looking at all the pictures gives me more of an idea what to do next year. I also hope to get my gift sometime soon. Still haven't had a SR box on my front porch.

It has been a blast reading and checking out all the pictures of everyone who did receive their gifts.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*I think I've got it! lol!*



snigglez said:


> Still waiting both ways. This is my 1st time in the SR gift exchange. I hope I sent something they liked. Looking at all the pictures gives me more of an idea what to do next year. I also hope to get my gift sometime soon. Still haven't had a SR box on my front porch.
> 
> It has been a blast reading and checking out all the pictures of everyone who did receive their gifts.


Well tell you what snigglez.... I will personally hand deliver you an SR gift if your Reaper doesn't come thru! 

Let me know if bethane has no reply or communication with your Reaper so I can put something together for ya!

I am always in Los Angeles Area for business or USC Football games "Woot Woot!" I'm a season ticket holder and go to all the home games. Oh yeah! Fight On USC, Fight On! 

USC vs Washington 10-2-10 at 5pm, Watch it!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, guys, no response from the 2 remaining reapers- as far a s not letting you know, I agree it is rude, I believe I put in the rules, and if I didn't , I accidently left it out, was to Let ME know when you received, it makes it so much easier, to get both the numbers and a actually confirmation from the person receiving the gift, I am on my way to work now, , but this evening will contact Larry about this an also get a rescue reaper going!
PoisonPatty, I couldn't of said it better, this is about fun, getting to know our fellow forum members, many of whom I really never met before, and thru this have found friends!


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

ter_ran said:


> Well tell you what snigglez.... I will personally hand deliver you an SR gift if your Reaper doesn't come thru!
> 
> Let me know if bethane has no reply or communication with your Reaper so I can put something together for ya!
> 
> ...


Ahhhhh that is so kind of you. We will have to see what happens. 
My daughter is a BIG fan of USC so is my uncle he is an Alumni from there and also has season tickets he goes to home and away games all the time. He works his job around the games. That must be nice. 

But again thanks that is major kindness. I'm all smiles again.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

hallorenescene said:


> that is sad, now i'm feeling bad about my gift again. i hope they like it. i put a lot of work and thought into mine as well. oh, and again hallowsusieboo, there's been a lot of wonderful gifts posted, but i really really really like what you gave me a lot. THANKS


I'm sure your gifts were great!!! If you truly LOVE Halloween than you should be happy no matter what you get. As for posting pics I couldn't figure out how to do it on a thread but I did post pics on my profile.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Well I am sure that everyone that has not heard if their gift was received just got busy and loved it. That how I figure it. And you know if they did not like it or some it and they pass it on.. Then we just made someone else happy. 

When I get my package, I most definitly plan on letting me reaper know I received it. 

And as a side note. ter_ran - you can send me USC swag anytime. I try to show my USC support whenever I can.


----------



## Joiseygal (Jun 10, 2009)

You would hope that the SR that didn't respond had a good reason, but unfortunately sometimes you get a few bad seeds that just went into this Reaper gift exchange to except a gift and not send one. Snigglez I hope you get your gift soon. I think if you post the SR contest maybe make sure the person didn't just sign up right when it was posted. Than you might think that was the reason they decided to join the forum Anyway sorry, but this is a great group just had to vent about the few bad seeds!


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Maybe a rule should be added that to be in the reaper you have to have been a member for a certain length of time and have a certain number of posts.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

good point made by a couple on here. bethie, how long had these 2 been members here? maybe it should be length of time and amount of posts. for the amount of players, i am glad it was only 2. kudos to all who participated and made such a fun part in this. i had a blast


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Okay, my victim and her friend signed in early this morning. I still haven't heard anything, but hopefully they PMd Bethene to let her know SOMETHING. I am thinking they are out of town or something. Cuz otherwise I would have heard something... right?


----------



## Poison Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

GOOD THINGS come to those that wait...........I have been reaped!!!!
The mail lady didn't even let me know she was here, and then my husband came in the door saying " haha I got a package!" and when I seen it I knew I had been REAPED. Wow what a surprise, the outside of the package was a give away....it was AWESOME. The pictures and work that had went in to it was amazing! All I can say is if the outside was awesome there are no words to tell you what it held on the inside.....A WITCH, the sweetest witch doll I have ever seen. I also think someone is very talented....and hand made this sweet thing. And let me tell you this little witch came all set up with her own spider, bat, rat and two different hats! This is without a doubt something I will treasure FOREVER! Thanks so much Rene, I can begin to tell you how much I apperciate ALL the hard work and thought that went in to the gift you sent. Plus the hand made card, the candy and the seeds!! You couldn't have known but the CHOCOLATE candy is my favorite! Thank you so much! You made not only my day but the whole season such a bright one for me. Thank you thank you! I truly LOVE IT ALL!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, the amount of posts don't apply here, cuz some very new people with only like 10 posts were some of the first gifts shipped. I have one person who was supposed to have shipped but sent no confirmation and got back with them to see(snigglez reaper), 
found one of the people on face book, they got with me, like I thought, very busy life, no excuses, but they at least got with me and were sorry,(crazytrain83), also nhh, yours should be there soon, 

Now, is there any one else who hasn't been reaped? please let me know so that I can figure out what happened! or if you know of any one . let me know or tell them to contact me!


----------



## Crazytrain83 (Oct 1, 2009)

Bethene-

I know I sent you a PM, but I think everyone should know what an awesome job you're doing making sure this runs as smootly as possible. 

You really tracked them down on Facebook? Wow!


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank You Bethene, for everything. You are doing an OUTSTANDING JOB. I'm sure the last few of us are just a misunderstanding in communications. Happy 1st of October


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

I am still here for ya snigglez! Just let me know if they dont come thru with your SR gift!


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

ter_ran said:


> I am still here for ya snigglez! Just let me know if they dont come thru with your SR gift!



Thanks Ter_ran, Bethene is looking into things for me. We will have to see what happens...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i appreciate your hard work too bethene. and maybe everyone else will come through yet. and if not, i still say it came out very good considering all that joined. and we seem to have lots of volenteer reapers to fill the void if neccesary. how cool is that. and now since my reapee has been reaped, i can rest a little. whew, tracking numbers don't always keep up. mine never showed it leaving the post office here. i am so glad it's arrived. every time patty posted it made me shudder. i was late sending it out and i do appologize for that. i am also glad patty liked it. i put lots of detail into the little sweetie. patty, and all have a happy October 1st.


----------



## Joiseygal (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks Bethene for all your hard work!!!  Hey can we at least toilet paper the houses that didn't send a gift???? That would be fun...right????


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Thank you Bethene. I really appreciate all your hard work. I just would like to hear from my Reapee so that I know she/he didn't absolutely hate my gift. I put a bit of time into making it and collecting a couple of extra things. If she/he hated it, I guess that's ok but I am REALLY hoping she/he didn't.


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> ...tracking numbers don't always keep up. mine never showed it leaving the post office here....



Mine never showed leaving our local office either. It totally had me freaking out because I know there are issues with our branch and I was going to have total meltdown in the middle of all their customers when I demanded an explanation 

I'm sure cops would have been called too. Only good part about that is I work with them and most would tell USPS that they messed for the wrong person and walk away.....ok well maybe not really walk away but they would totally get why I was upset  Thank goodness tracking showed it was delivered on the 23rd. I haven't heard from Reapee but at least I know she got it. Hopefully all is well on her home front and just busy.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Evilmel...if her gift was anything like mine you sent me two years ago, I know she will LOVE IT!! Im telling you...that Michael Myers pumpkin is my favorite prop!!!!!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

MichaelMyers1 said:


> Evilmel...if her gift was anything like mine you sent me two years ago, I know she will LOVE IT!! Im telling you...that Michael Myers pumpkin is my favorite prop!!!!!


Oh yes...it was. She said she was a fan of pumpkin carving and universal studios monsters. So I carved her two pumpkins...one of Bride of Frankenstein and one of Frankenstein. Then I photocopied about a hundred carving patterns for her and put a couple of odds and ends in there (plus some candy). SO I thought it was a decent gift. I just wish I could hear back, ya know?

You're so nice for saying that btw. I really appreciate it.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Landscapeman said:


> I wouldnt worry to much. I have a feeling that you will get it on Friday.


Or..... Maybe on Thursday evening??? 

All I can say is OMG!!!! It is freaking awesome! I so completely love my new handmade awesome tombstone. I've already been working on the perfect place to spot it. I so totally love it!!!! 

I will post pictures too, just didn't get a chance to do it last night and now I'm at work. But, had to sneak on quick and say thank you soooo much!!!


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

So... I don't know quite where to post this.....But, I am still waiting to hear who had me as their Secret Reaper?? As I said before, my gifts were sooooooo amazing!!!! He/she couldn't have done better! I just want to thank them personally


----------



## Azrielle (Aug 24, 2009)

EvilMel said:


> Oh yes...it was. She said she was a fan of pumpkin carving and universal studios monsters. So I carved her two pumpkins...one of Bride of Frankenstein and one of Frankenstein. Then I photocopied about a hundred carving patterns for her and put a couple of odds and ends in there (plus some candy). SO I thought it was a decent gift. I just wish I could hear back, ya know?
> 
> You're so nice for saying that btw. I really appreciate it.


Go check the "post your reaper gifts" thread! I think your person posted over there....I remember thinking I wanted those pumpkins,awesome BTW!!


----------



## Landscapeman (Oct 2, 2008)

nhh said:


> Or..... Maybe on Thursday evening???
> 
> All I can say is OMG!!!! It is freaking awesome! I so completely love my new handmade awesome tombstone. I've already been working on the perfect place to spot it. I so totally love it!!!!
> 
> I will post pictures too, just didn't get a chance to do it last night and now I'm at work. But, had to sneak on quick and say thank you soooo much!!!


Thanks, I am glad you liked it. I dont know who my reapers was as well. Thank You M. Brown.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

EvilMel said:


> Oh yes...it was. She said she was a fan of pumpkin carving and universal studios monsters. So I carved her two pumpkins...one of Bride of Frankenstein and one of Frankenstein. Then I photocopied about a hundred carving patterns for her and put a couple of odds and ends in there (plus some candy). SO I thought it was a decent gift. I just wish I could hear back, ya know?
> 
> You're so nice for saying that btw. I really appreciate it.


 
I LOVE THE BRIDE AND FRANKIE! I REMEMBER THINKING I WANTED ONE FOR THE HUBBY AND ME SINCE THESE CHAR. ARE OUR THEME MONSTERS.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Azrielle said:


> Go check the "post your reaper gifts" thread! I think your person posted over there....I remember thinking I wanted those pumpkins,awesome BTW!!


*I was just thinking the same thing! I could have sworn someone posted they got that as a gift because I loved them *


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

EvilMel said:


> Oh yes...it was. She said she was a fan of pumpkin carving and universal studios monsters. So I carved her two pumpkins...one of Bride of Frankenstein and one of Frankenstein. Then I photocopied about a hundred carving patterns for her and put a couple of odds and ends in there (plus some candy). SO I thought it was a decent gift. I just wish I could hear back, ya know?
> 
> You're so nice for saying that btw. I really appreciate it.


*Hey EvilMe!!! You victim did post a thank you only she did it under the "Post your secret Reaper pics here" thread. Page 6! Go check it out. Awesom pumpkins by the way!!!*


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

EvilMel said:


> Oh yes...it was. She said she was a fan of pumpkin carving and universal studios monsters. So I carved her two pumpkins...one of Bride of Frankenstein and one of Frankenstein. Then I photocopied about a hundred carving patterns for her and put a couple of odds and ends in there (plus some candy). SO I thought it was a decent gift. I just wish I could hear back, ya know?
> 
> You're so nice for saying that btw. I really appreciate it.


She gave you a big thank you and posted the pics in the pictures thread. Half way down under Crazykatrina.(or something like that) LOL

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/96082-post-your-secret-reaper-pics-here-6.html


----------



## spookywooky (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow How cool is that! what a great And FUN gift! SpookyWooky


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

bump da la bump


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Scattered Screams said:


> Hello all today when I got home I had big box on my porch. My 5 year old knew what was inside (not) lol. But a box filled with goodies yes love it all. Thanks so much Rockplayson, its all great. Will post pics soon. Thanks again



Glad to here you got it and liked it. Sorry it was not really anything from your list but we diden't have much out till last week.  Happy Halloween.


----------



## Lurkerz (Aug 13, 2008)

I did not participate in the SR this year, I knew life would be to busy I would however like to give a huge pat on the back to Bethene she has always done an outstanding job with this and I think she deserves a ton of credit!!


----------



## zacharybinx (Apr 28, 2009)

*Who was that masked man?*



halloweencreature said:


> So... I don't know quite where to post this.....But, I am still waiting to hear who had me as their Secret Reaper?? As I said before, my gifts were sooooooo amazing!!!! He/she couldn't have done better! I just want to thank them personally


Okay, I confess, Janet, it was me and I had so much fun shopping. I got the meat hooks for your dining room since you have all those hanging body parts. I spent hours looking through your pictures and then when I was out I would pick up stuff that reminded me of your stuff. Glad you liked it. I also went to great effort to hide who it was from. The skull key chain is one of my favorites. I got one for me too at Disneyland. They were at the Tower of Terror ride. Glad you like your loot. It was my pleasure doing it.
-Z

P.S. I'm mailing out your card tomorrow.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Curious?*

*0310 0480 0001 9989 3472*

* For those who want to do a little usps "tracking" of a BIG special something - here is the number... and you know what I'm talkin' 'bout Reaper Fiends!! 
Wednesday could be the lucky day for one remaining Secret Reaper Victim!! BUUWAAA HAAA BOO! *


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## reverb99 (Aug 17, 2008)

I've been reaped! Posted pics and my reaper in the Pics thread! This is so much FUN!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

reverb99 said:


> I've been reaped! Posted pics and my reaper in the Pics thread! This is so much FUN!


 
YOU HAVE!?


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Makin' this thread go Bump in the night!*



hallowsusieboo said:


> *0310 0480 0001 9989 3472*
> 
> *:d:d for those who want to do a little usps "tracking" of a big special something - here is the number... And you know what i'm talkin' 'bout reaper fiends!!
> Wednesday could be the lucky day for one remaining secret reaper victim!! Buuwaaa haaa boo! *


*or maybe thursday>>> we shall see! 
*


----------



## Crazytrain83 (Oct 1, 2009)

Soooo...

Has everyone been "Reaped"?

(except me)


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Crazytrain83 said:


> Soooo...
> 
> Has everyone been "Reaped"?
> 
> (except me)


have you talked to bethene yet about this?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have contacted his victim, found them on face book, they got back to me, busy in school, etc. but would send it out, I messaged them again to day, busy or not, they need to be responsible, when they got with me I had hopes of this being solved soon, but apparently not,.getting PO'd now, I am leaving fro my first haunt tomorrow, will be back Sunday, if I haven't heard by then, I will invoke the rescue reapers, CrazyTrain83, I am so sorry this is happening!


----------



## Crazytrain83 (Oct 1, 2009)

Am I the last one?

(I like being "special")


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Crazytrain83 said:


> Am I the last one?
> 
> (I like being "special")


 
ARE YOU ARE SPECIAL!!!!! DONT GO LICKING WINDOWS YOU HEAR ME? ITS BAD FOR YOUR HEALTH!


----------



## Crazytrain83 (Oct 1, 2009)

I was hoping my Reaper would send me some devil horns for my helmet.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

crazytrain83 said:


> i was hoping my reaper would send me some devil horns for my helmet.


 
let me know if you didnt get one! I'll be sure to send ya one lmbo! :d:d:d:d


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh, I was just wondering if everything had arrived. This is ridiculous. The sender should be banned after all that bethene has gone through looking for them and the extra contacts.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Readt and Waiting for the call to action!*

*


bethene said:



I have contacted his victim, found them on face book, they got back to me, busy in school, etc. but would send it out, I messaged them again to day, busy or not, they need to be responsible, when they got with me I had hopes of this being solved soon, but apparently not,.getting PO'd now, I am leaving fro my first haunt tomorrow, will be back Sunday, if I haven't heard by then, I will invoke the rescue reapers, CrazyTrain83, I am so sorry this is happening!

Click to expand...

Forgive me - but I have to confess... When I first announced "Calling All Rescue Reapers!" I had a crazy(Train?) sort of tingly sensation that made me secretly hope that there might be at least ONE lucky Victim (and I mean this in the best sense... not to belittle the fact that a Victim that needs a Rescue Reaper is ... well - a sad victim indeed...) ANYWAY... as I was saying...at least ONE who might, do to something unfortunate about their assigned Reaper  - need a rescue. Kind of like a fireman who waits for a fire to happen knowing they can jump in to save the day! 

Well - as bethene knows  several signed up to be RR's! 
Sounds like there might be a very exciting opportunity to get to be a Secret Reaper again for someone! Plus, since there was a large list of reliable reapers (RR again! ) who wanted to join the (cue sfx) Reeeescue Reeeapers , that means it can STILL be a surprise to the awaiting victim as to WHO is his/her new SR!!

bethene - we stand waiting for the call to go out! Same bat time - same bat station! 

BOO!*


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Bumping this thread since today - if all goes according to plan - a certain something should be delivered to a certain someone!! I can hardly stand the suspense!! BOO!  *


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

It's killing me, i can't take anymore, please hurry........


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

Crazytrain83,

I'm there with ya. Have not gotten mine yet. But I was told to expect it soon!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Uuuugh!!*

*THE USPS IS KILLIN'ME!! US!! Well - look what a certain someone just posted! 
*
_ "ready or not, here I come!'

well, I am off to the first of my campground haunts, looks like beautiful weather (which ya never know in Michigan), I am excited! whoo hoo, beware, Holland State Park, here I come!"
_
*Sheesh -- the suspense is driving me and just a few hundred others nutty!! So - patience -- right? 
*


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

beacon, you too. crazytrain, you're still special even if not alone. you guys will get something when bethie gives the word. susie has i'm sure made that clear


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

*SusieBoo, So does the person know the package is for them? It sort of seems like it.  *


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

awww she left already? DANG IT!


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

Okay, scratch one off the list received mine today. 

Must have read my mind. We are planning a Halloween party for our Karate school and I was going out to shop for stuff this weekend. Well, I opened my box and sure enough there was the stuff I needed. The pumpkin is going up on the front desk of the karate school tomorrow! Thanks so much Sam! I appreciate it and it will be put to good use!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*HALLOW AND WOW BEACON!! NICE HAUL!!! 

Looks like your Secret Reaper really hit it!! Those skull lights are great! Should really get things kickin' at the school!! Congrats on a great SR package and so glad it finally made it to ya!! BOO!*


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

The Red Hallows said:


> *SusieBoo, So does the person know the package is for them? It sort of seems like it.  *


*As far as I know -- a certain victim has Not A Clue...!!

She is out the door and well - we are all left hangin' until a certain someone returns!!  

Oh well - all the sweeter when it all comes together, right!!?!  

I would have given anything for things to have arrived sooner - but hey - things do have a way of going on their own schedule! 

Life -- just don't talk to ma about life!!

BOO!
*


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Oh Beacon!
You are gonna love that GITD spider web and so will the kids when you put a blacklight on it!
Nice haul, congrats!


----------



## Crazytrain83 (Oct 1, 2009)

And again I am "Special"!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Crazytrain83, you are so special! I can't believe you are still so good natured about this. There are many of us ready to send something as Rescue Reapers.. We would also gladly sending the flying monkeys, too.


----------



## Crazytrain83 (Oct 1, 2009)

It's really not that big of a deal. It's just fun to keep the thread going.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Just be patient...that special someone will be home Sunday. I just hope it doesn't get rained on or flying monkey's steal it. She got mine about 4 days ago.
I knew she was leaving and wanted her to have it at the campground. I didn't say anything about the other in case it hadn't arrived yet. She will be so excited.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

beacon, so cool it will work for your school. and that pumpkin would look great with a crashed witch holding it up trying not to smash it on her bad landing.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

JustWhisper said:


> Just be patient...that special someone will be home Sunday. I just hope it doesn't get rained on or flying monkey's steal it. She got mine about 4 days ago.
> I knew she was leaving and wanted her to have it at the campground. I didn't say anything about the other in case it hadn't arrived yet. She will be so excited.


*
Now Crazy Train - we will deal with you soon enough!! Believe me - you won't know what hit you!! That's just how we Secret "rescue" Reapers roll!! LOL 

In the meantime---

For another deserving victim.... YIPPEEE!! JUST CHECKED THE TRACKING #... There's a big surprise poised and ready to pounce!! 

Detailed Results:

Sorting Complete, October 08, 2010, 8:16 am, JENISON, MI 49428
Arrival at Post Office, October 08, 2010, 6:04 am, JENISON, MI 49428
Acceptance, October 02, 2010, 2:20 pm, CINCINNATI, OH 45241
*


----------



## spookywooky (Sep 28, 2010)

Working so hard on my Victims surprise! Hope they can hold on for the Golden Package,,,, Ummm Cant wait to send it, Need more time,,, Need more time,, So little time... UGGGG... Hope my victim loves what they get though,,,, I will try to ship Monday because I have to wait for certain things to dry LOL.... Off to work on my victims STUFF... I keep adding and need to stop ,,, Hope My Lil Victim Can Hold On... It will be worth the wait! Iv desided Im not going to decorate this year, But this is better for my victim, Im ready to just send all I have saved for halloween, The weather is kicking my Butt,,, and no support here to help me,,, But like I said It makes me want to work harder for my victim,, I have to feel the halloween spirt some way,, so this is great!  SpookyWooky


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey Dark sorry I forgot to include my name on the box...but that Canadian was me who sent it lol...I hope everything arrived in one piece...here in Canada we've experience a few issues with items shipped across the border as of late...people complaining boxes being opened and contents being either semi damaged, bent etc etc....

I am glad to hear you received it, I have been so blogged down with college its insane...finally getting a chance to breath and I was able to locate your post through the search method located up top...or I would probably have never found your post lol...

What are your plans for Halloween Darkpumpkin....



Darkpumpkin said:


> Ah, thank you Reaper! You came through for me!! I am sorry, I didn't realize you were a Canadian Reaper so that explained the delay shipping. I was out of town camping until yesterday and when I arrived home, I had a box waiting for me!
> 
> I can't find my camera cord to post pics yet, but let me say, THANK YOU! You are after a horror girl's heart. I LOVE the Halloween Resurrection DVD because it also has the French written on it as well. A nice add to my collection! I also got a spooky sounds CD, F13 remake DVD and SAW III DVD along with a creepy skull guy!!


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I am still waiting for my SR gift(s) as well...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hurricanegame are you waiting on your SR gift from the first or second exchange? I thought we were down to only the one missing on the first exchange.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

How do I find out if I was in the first or second group...I believe I was in the first...but I could be wrong...


----------



## Crazytrain83 (Oct 1, 2009)

The deadline to ship on the frst group was September 17th.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I thought it was only *Crazytrain83 that was still waiting? Oh well! That means more pictures for all for us to see! LOL!*


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hurricanegame, have you been in contact with our hostess, bethene, about your not having received your SR gift? There were numerous threads during the past few weeks listing those who were still waiting on their gifts and I don't remember your name. has bethene checked for you with your SR?


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

CrazyTraine you will be reaped. 

I wish I could post pictures but I have no camera and people don't trust me with theirs. 
I got a really cool hanging creature that moves his wings and says "hey dude! I really scared you!" I love it so much. I also got some tealight leds that will be perfect for the jackolanterns,a cool vulture that's in the tree and a skull that's in the rocks. 

And for the seconed round I got a homemade spooky music cd and dvd clips ( yea it even has Scooby Doo!!!, yummy candy, skulls, spiders and centepaids and creppy pictures. (i love them by the way)


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*The Tangled Web We Weave!!*



printersdevil said:


> Hurricanegame are you waiting on your SR gift from the first or second exchange? I thought we were down to only the one missing on the first exchange.



*I figured this would happen sooner or later! LOL -- Maybe we ALL are still waiting for another reaping!! 

 I can't keep it all straight -  but I know someone who can - and she better get home son!!  LOL 
*


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Next year (and I've already bought a few things for my next victim..lol) we should try and keep the threads to a minimum.. lol


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

what the fun in that? LOL!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I think this was from the first SR. I did an advanced search and see that hurricanegame did participate in bethene's SR and that there aren't a lot of posts since the mailing deadline. I sent bethene a PM so that she can check this out. How could someone not have questioned not receiving yet? It has been almost a month and we have been watching the last ones (or so we thought) receive their things. I thought we were down to the just the one, but know, IDK.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Kymmm said:


> Next year (and I've already bought a few things for my next victim..lol) we should try and keep the threads to a minimum.. lol


I agree Kymmm. It would be nice if every year we could have the same title and just change the year. Like 2010 Secret Reaper and 2010 Secret Reaper Reveal: 2011 Secret Reaper and 2011 Secret Reaper Reveal. 

It would make things much easier and help the new people find old posts so they can get an idea of what is done. I have found different posts all over the place. LOL


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

SimplyJenn said:


> I agree Kymmm. It would be nice if every year we could have the same title and just change the year. Like 2010 Secret Reaper and 2010 Secret Reaper Reveal: 2011 Secret Reaper and 2011 Secret Reaper Reveal.
> 
> It would make things much easier and help the new people find old posts so they can get an idea of what is done. I have found different posts all over the place. LOL



*I have to respectfully disagree SimplyJen.

I think there should be a thread per secret reaper group. If I am a part of the second secret reaper group, and I want to see things from the Second 2010 secret reaper group, I should go to the second 2010 reaper group not to an older thread. 

This thread is already 88 pages and to have to search through older reaper groups to find where the newest post for the 2nd reaper group is too time consuming.
*


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

That is what I just said The Red Hallows. A new thread for each Secret Reaper appropriately titled with the year and Secret Reaper and another thread titled with the same year and Secret Reaper Reveal. Not just one big happy thread and not sporatically posted all over the place.

If there was a Secret Reaper II then it would be appropriately titled 2010 SR Group II. That is what we have now for the 2nd secret reaper. That way it does not get all jumbled up. The following year would be 2011 Secret Reaper Group II. Does this help? 

Another great thing about this forum is that you also have the option of viewing only certain posts after a specific date. It's a great feature, especially if you have been on a while and just want the recent stuff to show.

I am sorry if I did not communicate this correctly.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

yea it is all over the place.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

SimplyJenn said:


> That is what I just said The Red Hallows. A new thread for each Secret Reaper appropriately titled with the year and Secret Reaper and another thread titled with the same year and Secret Reaper Reveal. Not just one big happy thread and not sporatically posted all over the place.
> 
> If there was a Secret Reaper II then it would be appropriately titled 2010 SR Group II. That is what we have now for the 2nd secret reaper. That way it does not get all jumbled up. The following year would be 2011 Secret Reaper Group II. Does this help?
> 
> ...


I didnt know this! How do you do this


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

@SimplyJenn,
Got it. I thought you were saying there would only be 1 thread for all secret reaper groups of that year, so the 1st and 2nd or Post-halloween would all post to the same group. The threads get wicked long.  Keeping the title and adding 1st or 2nd, would be easy. Still a bunch of threads out there.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

it goes on and on and on and on and on......


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

MichaelMyers1 said:


> I didnt know this! How do you do this


Go to "*search*" up on tool bar on the right. Then click on "*Advanced Search*". It will give you lots of options you can fill in, including which dates to view.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

MichaelMyers1 said:


> I didnt know this! How do you do this


If you are talking about how to show only threads after a certain date you: 

Go to your page: click on PM: Click on Edit Options on the left side under Settings & Options: Scroll down to 'Default Thread Age Cut Off': From the drop down box click your choice could be threads from last day, to last year to all threads and there are more choices.

What helps also with what JW said, is that you can do that search with posts. What I posted above is set for all the time and can be changed back if you need to.

Hope this helps, MichaelMyers1.


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

The best solution would be to have one thread for the first and one for the second reaper. The threads be a sticky until all the gifts have been received, then one of the mods could unsticky it. It would prevent having to search thru the pages of threads to find the correct one and it would prevent bumping of the threads (which is not allowed).


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I agree. I think we are all on the same page with this.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

So are we one package short? Or two?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

3 packages short.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm still trying to get Bethene her gift for being so awesome during this. It's running late though.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

moved post to the correct thread!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

is everything all taken care of yet?


----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)




----------

